# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le site web >  [Forum] Soucis techniques, bugs et optimisations diverses

## half

Voila pour les bugs du forum c'est ici.

----------


## JulLeBarge

impossible de faire une recherche sur le forum, la page ne se charge jamais une fois la recherche lancée...

----------


## Grosnours

LE bug du forum est actuellement les doubles (voire triple ou quadruple) posts.
Cela rend les discussions lourdes à suivre surtout quand on voit que la plupart des canards sont soit des rustres qui ne veulent surtout jamais effacer leur messages soit des ignorants de la fonction d’édition.
J'ai parfois l'impression d’être le seul à soigneusement virer mes messages en double.  ::|:

----------


## olih

Non tu ne l'es pas.
Mais on n'est pas nombreux  :Emo: .

----------


## Imrryran

Les abonnements aux sujets sont buggés : les liens dans les mails reçus renvoient tous vers le premier post du sujet.

Par exemple http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/57...ek#post4354472

----------


## Lt Anderson

> LE bug du forum est actuellement les doubles (voire triple ou quadruple) posts.
> Cela rend les discussions lourdes à suivre surtout quand on voit que la plupart des canards sont soit des rustres qui ne veulent surtout jamais effacer leur messages soit des ignorants de la fonction d’édition.
> J'ai parfois l'impression d’être le seul à soigneusement virer mes messages en double.


Non tu n'es pas seul.

----------


## Le Sanglier

Parfois le chargement d'une page se bloque après une video 'new gen' de Youtube.

La chose bizzare,  c'est que la page ne s'arrete pas juste après la vidéo, le "bottom" du forum charge quand même

mon skill paint est de sortie ! 

Voici comment une discussion devrait apparaitre : [elle apparait quelque fois si on casse notre pauvre bouton F5]



Et voila ce que l'on voit [donc ca coupe même le texte de celui qui poste la vidéo]



--EDIT--

Ah bah voila, je viens d'en chopper un, la deuxième image j'ai dezoomer pour voir correctement après la vidéo.
*D’ailleurs, chose que je n'avais pas remarqué, ça fait aussi sauter la signature de l'utilisateur chez qui la vidéo bug et les options de report, citation, etc. en dessous du message aussi.(voir screen).*

Vala vala  ::):  




--

----------


## Gobi

Bonjour,

Lorsque je  m'identifie à travers le forum, en voulant répondre à un message, je tombe sur la page de login (jusque la ca va  ::P:  ).
Je m'identifie puis un message m'avertit que je suis bien  authentifié, après quoi je suis redirigé sur la page de login, et ainsi de  suite. Je ne peux bien sur pas poster.

Je ne peux me logger que dans le menu horizontal ("forum", "quoi de neuf?", ...).

----------


## Lt Anderson

Actuellement les sous-forums de X86 de Canard Café (actualité, politique, sciences, loisirs,...) sont bloqués par la détection des proxis de mon taf.

----------


## keulz

> Actuellement les sous-forums de X86 de Canard Café (actualité, politique, sciences, loisirs,...) sont bloqués par la détection des proxis de mon taf.


Un bot de blacklist des sites de glande ?

 ::ninja::

----------


## Lucaxor

> Parfois le chargement d'une page se bloque après une video 'new gen' de Youtube.
> 
> La chose bizzare,  c'est que la page ne s'arrete pas juste après la vidéo, le "bottom" du forum charge quand même
> 
> mon skill paint est de sortie ! 
> 
> Voici comment une discussion devrait apparaitre : [elle apparait quelque fois si on casse notre pauvre bouton F5]
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/149c...7b8e1cd971.jpg
> ...


Exactement ce qui m'arrive. J'ai mis en ignore ce pauvre Frypolar parce que sa vidéo des explosions nucléaire me bloque systématiquement le topic de la RDJ. Ca me le faot sous FF4 mais pas sous Chrome.

----------


## Frypolar

> Exactement ce qui m'arrive. J'ai mis en ignore ce pauvre Frypolar parce que sa vidéo des explosions nucléaire me bloque systématiquement le topic de la RDJ. Ca me le faot sous FF4 mais pas sous Chrome.


J'ai édité. Faut pas hésiter à PM dans ces cas là  :;): .

----------


## moimadmax

Du coup c'est peut etre plus un problème de FF que du forum non ? 
Car visiblement le forum revoit la page complète puisque ca fonctionne sous chrome.

Sinon je ne trouve pas le réglage qui permet de dire si on s'abonne automatiquement a un topic qu'on crée ou si on post dans un topic. Je sais pas si c'est un bug, un manque ou l'envie de ne pas le mettre.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

J'ai un problème avec la recherche avancée, je suis pas totalement sur que ce soit un bug, je peux faire un truc n'importe comment, mais on sait jamais.

Je voulais rechercher un topic où j'ai posté aujourd'hui, parce que j'ai oublié le sujet et je ne le retrouve pas en cherchant à la main.

J'ai fait recherche avancée, j'ai mis mon pseudo, si je laisse en l'état il me sort tous mes messages. Si je coche messages depuis hier ou plus récent, il me dit qu'il n'y a rien, alors que je sais que j'ai écris depuis.

Merci.

----------


## Rodwin

Sur la page d'accueil, dans le footer, le lien vers DLGamer ne fonctionne pas. Il redirige vers http://www.canardpc.com/www.dlgamer.com ...

----------


## MrBeaner

Je dois être une des rares personnes qui consulte encore la liste des émoticônes, mais je relève 2 imperfections:

*1.* les caractères qui désignent les smileys sont invisibles.

*2.* pourquoi garder 2 ensembles de caractères différents pour 1 seul smiley? Je crois que personne n'utilise le :f34r:, un peu compliqué, surtout pour les détenteurs de claviers AZERTY j'imagine.

----------


## half

Il peut y avoir des doublons car des fois certains ecrivent  ::'(:  pour  ::cry::  par exemple. Sinon les bugs graphiques Zoulou est dessus.

----------


## keulz

Dans la famille des textes fantômes, je voudrais le papa :



Pas facile facile quand même. Je vous enverrais ma facture d'ophtalmo.

----------


## keulz

Dans la famille des textes fantômes, je voudrais le papa :



Pas facile facile quand même. Je vous enverrais ma facture d'ophtalmo.

----------


## keulz

:recyclagededoublepost:

En bas du topic de celui qui a fait une connerie, j'ai ça :



C'est moche.

PS : Quand on fait Alt+S alors qu'on éditait un post, ça fait ça :




> Erreurs
> Les erreurs suivantes sont survenues quand ce message a été envoyé
> Le message que vous avez entré est trop court. Veuillez l'allonger à au moins 3 caractères.


Du coup, on perd tout le message (sous chromium il n'arrive pas à conserver ce qui est tapé dans les boites du forum depuis le passage à la nouvelle version).

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

Edit n°14 :
Et quand on édite un post, il ne charge que ça après :



Obligé de faire F5.

----------


## ERIC PAPE

Ca fait 10 minutes que j'essaie de poster:

http://forum.canardpc.com/newreply.p...treply&t=33578
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/33...5-Avril/page83

C'est juste impossible.  :Emo:

----------


## ERIC PAPE

Ca fait 10 minutes que j'essaie de poster:

http://forum.canardpc.com/newreply.p...treply&t=33578
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/33...5-Avril/page83

C'est juste impossible.  :Emo:

----------


## Frypolar

Quadruple post. Joli.

----------


## Say hello

Même pour supprimer un message faut s'accrocher..

----------


## half

Ouaip la le serveur est bien monter en charge, mais des solutions vont arriver.

----------


## keulz

> Ouaip la le serveur est bien monter en charge, mais des solutions vont arriver.


Le truc est surchargé à 2h du mat' ? Sérieux ?  ::o:

----------


## keulz

> Ouaip la le serveur est bien monter en charge, mais des solutions vont arriver.


Le truc est surchargé à 2h du mat' ? Sérieux ?  ::o:

----------


## Say hello

Traitements automatisés de nuit?

----------


## keulz

Quand des messages sont postés pendant qu'on en rédige un, sur le même topic, leur apparition n'est pas complète lorsque l'on poste ce que l'on écrivait :



Les posts de scorbut et kimuji ont été postés après que je ne commence à répondre.

----------


## Nelfe

Suffit de rafraîchir la page.

----------


## NitroG42

Dans la catégorie achat et vente divers, j'ai l'impression qu'on peut modifier le titre de n'importe quelle thread en double cliquant... Ca le fait pas sur les autres catégories donc je pense que c'est un bug !

----------


## keulz

> Suffit de rafraîchir la page.


Je sais. Mais la réponse "il suffit de faire autrement" à "il y a un truc qui coince quand on fait normalement" n'est pas franchement défendable.  :tired: 
Et puis je ne fais que signaler un bug, hein !  ::P: 

Par contre, le bug que j'ai soulevé à propos du Alt+S quand on édite est franchement chiant... Ca m'arrive super souvent.  ::sad::

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Ce sujet indiquait un message non lu posté à 14h51 par keulz... Or le dernier est celui de Nelfe du 10/06... ??

----------


## Frypolar

> Ce sujet indiquait un message non lu posté à 14h51 par keulz... Or le dernier est celui de Nelfe du 10/06... ??


Ça arrive souvent entre l'index des forum et la liste des sujets d'un forum. En général quand ça le fait le forum va mourir d'ici peu.

----------


## Grosnours

> Dans la catégorie achat et vente divers, j'ai l'impression qu'on peut modifier le titre de n'importe quelle thread en double cliquant... Ca le fait pas sur les autres catégories donc je pense que c'est un bug !


Si tu peux double cliquer pour éditer sans que tes changement soient finalement pris en compte cela le fait dans d'autres parties du forum aussi.
Par contre si tu peux réellement changer les titres de threads qui ne t'appartiennent pas, c'est effectivement un nouveau bug.

----------


## keulz

> Ce sujet indiquait un message non lu posté à 14h51 par keulz... Or le dernier est celui de Nelfe du 10/06... ??


J'ai eu la même chose pour ton message, sauf que je ne voyais même plus mon dernier post...

----------


## Texgroove

Coucou,

C'est pas la cata mais depuis la mise à jour du site, les liens sur les abonnements de discussion, que l'on reçoit par mail, renvoient tous sur la première page du topic suivi plutôt que sur la page du message posté ...

----------


## rodrod

> Coucou,
> 
> C'est pas la cata mais depuis la mise à jour du site, les liens sur les abonnements de discussion, que l'on reçoit par mail, renvoient tous sur la première page du topic suivi plutôt que sur la page du message posté ...


Effectivement. Sans être la cata, ça oblige à rebalayer des sujets déjà vus alors qu'on veut justement vérifier rapidement les nouveautés.

Le lien reçu dans le mail est sous cette forme (qui ne fonctionne pas donc) :
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/55...adin-en-page-1*#post4386758*

Or, il semble qu'il devrait être ainsi pour renvoyer sur le bon message :
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/55...adin-en-page-1*?p=4386758&viewfull=1#post4386758*

Et merci pour le travail sur ce super forum.

----------


## moimadmax

Il semblerait que quand quelqu'un edite un message une ouverture BB code Color = silver apparait. exemple
Ca semble lié a la phrase: edité par mimiche le.

----------


## Frypolar

> Il semblerait que quand quelqu'un edite un message une ouverture BB code Color = silver apparait. exemple
> Ca semble lié a la phrase: edité par mimiche le.


Je pense plutôt que c'est un double post fusionné que la personne a édité en mode WYSWYG et qui n'a pas vu la balise color restante. Ça le fait souvent car elle n'est pas sélectionnée toute seule, il faut passer par le mode classique pour l'enlever.

----------


## moimadmax

Peut etre oui, j'ai rien dis alors.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Il y a un truc que je dois vraiment mal faire avec la recherche.
Je fais recherche avancée, je mets mon pseudo et je veux rechercher les messages du jour (j'ai oublié un topic). Il ne me trouve rien alors que je sais que j'ai posté même en cochant "recherche dans le corps des messages".
Si je choisis de me sortir _Tous_ mes messages, je mets l'option "recherche dans le corps des messages", je coche "messages", et il ne me sort que les topics que j'ai créé.

Où est ce que je foire ?

----------


## Ckao

Et en cliquant sur ton pseudo au dessus du forum (entre _Bienvenue_ et _Notifications_)?
Tu arrives sur ton profil, et à gauche tu as "trouver tous les messages".

----------


## Say hello

Le forum est quelque peu illisible sur les petites résolutions, là c'est juste en test sur un écran 1024*768:



J'ose même pas imaginer sur un netbook..

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Et en cliquant sur ton pseudo au dessus du forum (entre _Bienvenue_ et _Notifications_)?
> Tu arrives sur ton profil, et à gauche tu as "trouver tous les messages".


Ah génial c'est ce qu'il me fallait merci.
Par contre c'est normal pour la recherche avancée ? J'ai l'impression de mettre les bonnes infos.

----------


## Grosnours

Bug qui est récent : je veux faire un post avec citation multiple. J'utilise donc la petite icône en bas à droite des messages avec un signe + pour tous les messages que je veux nommer, sauf le dernier pour lequel je clique sur "répondre avec citation".
Cela fonctionne très bien, j'écris mon message et je poste.

Le problème arrive quand j'essaie par la suite, dans le même fil de discussion de répondre à un autre message en utilisant "répondre avec citation". En effet, les messages que j'avais cité précédemment réapparaissent dans ma réponse comme quote !
Après vérification, il s'agit de tous les messages ayant été cochés via l’icône "+" qui ne se sont pas décochés automatiquement une fois le  premier message envoyé. J'ai du les décocher à la main.

Coutumier de ce genre de gymnastique (le + puis le "répondre avec citation") c'est la première fois que je constate ce bug.

----------


## Litchi Rikiki

Je tenais à souligner l'excellente initiative de l'équipe technique de ce site pour avoir glisser tant de bugs à gauche et à droite. Il est bien connu que dans les ambiances de galère, la communauté est bien plus soudée qu'ailleurs.
J'en parlais encore avec Spartacus la semaine dernière.

Bravo et bonne continuation !

PS: Peut-être qu'un bug qui passerait de simples membres en modo serait envisageable?

----------


## Frypolar

> Coutumier de ce genre de gymnastique (le + puis le "répondre avec citation") c'est la première fois que je constate ce bug.


Ça me le fait tout le temps depuis la mise à jour personnellement.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Ça me le fait tout le temps depuis la mise à jour personnellement.


Moi ca me l'a fait en cochant ce que je voulais, répondre à la discussion, patati patata, quand j'ai voulu répondre à quelqu'un d'autre (répondre avec citation) j'avais tous les quotes aussi.

----------


## Grandroid

Moi, ça bug beaucoup, je vois sur la section JV PC un message de 18h30, alors qu'en fait, je vois sur la page principale du forum, qu'un message a été posté sur le même topic a 19h47, et sur le topic en question, c'est mon message un peu antérieur a 19h30.

Et tout ça en même temps, juste sur des pages différentes.

----------


## Grandroid

Moi, ça bug beaucoup, je vois sur la section JV PC un message de 18h30, alors qu'en fait, je vois sur la page principale du forum, qu'un message a été posté sur le même topic a 19h47, et sur le topic en question, c'est mon message un peu antérieur a 19h30.

Et tout ça en même temps, juste sur des pages différentes.

----------


## Elidjah

Pas mal de ralentissements aussi pour ma part, double post, les topics qui ne sont pas raffraîchits au niveau des derniers posts ajoutés (si on supprime le doublon d'un post, l'heure de saisie du post 'doublé' n'est pas prise en compte sur la liste des topics). Ce n'est sans doute pas clair, mais j'ai posté dans le topic "que lisez vous actuellement", ca m'a posté en double, j'ai supprimé le dernier et le topic reste en fond de première pas, en gardant en référence le post précédent le mien.

----------


## Clear_strelok

Je vois que je suis pas le seul à être victime de problèmes avec le forum ces dernières heures. ::):  
Même chose que pour les autres, chargement très long, déconnexions inopinées, doubles posts, édition de posts qui fait planter mon navigateur... ça a commencé à peu près vers 20-21. En espérant que ça puisse aider.

----------


## Nelfe

Qui a jeté du café sur le serveur ?

----------


## keulz

> Par contre, le bug que j'ai soulevé à propos du Alt+S quand on édite est franchement chiant... Ca m'arrive super souvent.


Bon, toujours pas de réponse là dessus, je ne sais même pas si :



> C'est pas un Bug, c'est une feature


Ou si c'est quelque chose qui doit être résolu.

Tout ce que je sais, c'est que je viens de perdre un post de 20 minutes. Je ne dirais pas que j'ai les boules, c'est au delà.
J'aimerais juste qu'on me signale dans quel topic du forum je peux balancer toutes les saloperies que je veux, avant que je n'explose.
Merci.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> J'aimerais juste qu'on me signale dans quel topic du forum je peux balancer toutes les saloperies que je veux, avant que je n'explose.


http://forum.canardpc.com/forums/114...e-aux-connards

A manier avec précaution. ::ninja::

----------


## Grosnours

> Tout ce que je sais, c'est que je viens de perdre un post de 20 minutes. Je ne dirais pas que j'ai les boules, c'est au delà.


Si tu es sous Firefox TextAreaCache est ton ami. En tout cas c'est le mien maintenant et je ne perds plus mes posts en cours de rédaction.  :;):

----------


## keulz

> http://forum.canardpc.com/forums/114...e-aux-connards
> 
> A manier avec précaution.


 Ah ouai, mais maintenant ils parlent de vrais trucs sur ce topic, c'est nul.  :Emo: 



> Si tu es sous Firefox TextAreaCache est ton ami. En tout cas c'est le mien maintenant et je ne perds plus mes posts en cours de rédaction.


Chromium... Et avant la MàJ de vbulletin, je n'avais pas de problème, quand je revenais sur la page précédente j'avais encore tout mon texte, mais plus maintenant. Je crois que c'est dû au fait que les espaces de textes sont créés quand on clique sur répondre ou éditer, du coup quand on fait "page précédente" l'espace de saisie n'est plus là...

Je suis dépression.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Pareil depuis hier j'essaye de poster dans un topic (et encore là), quand j'affiche tout le forum je suis bien en dernier message, et quand je clic dedans je n'y suis pas.
J'espère que ca va pas envoyer des doublons.

Bon bah ici dans le topic bug du forum je peux poster ca marche, mais dans l'autre dans le café c'est toujours pareil, c'est bizarre.

EDIT : mes messages sont enfin arrivés, du coup y en avait 3 j'en ai effacé ca a marché.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Idem, topic de la moto : depuis mon dernier message à 10:13, d'autres personnes ont répondu (je vois ça dans l'index général, ou dans "Quoi de neuf") mais lorsque j'ouvre le topic, je ne vois personne après moi.

J'ai testé en forçant le rafraichissement de la page, nib.

----------


## Le Sanglier

Pareil ici avec le topic Terraria, et d'autre

/e Le topic Duke Nukem Forever par exemple  ::P:

----------


## Bah

Le dernier message que vous voyez c'est une vidéo ?

----------


## Litchi Rikiki

Bonjour, je viens à l'instant de poster un message sur le topic "Un canard à Montréal" et je n'ai pas eu de bug. Est-ce normal?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Sur le topic de la moto, le dernier message que je voyais était le mien, sans aucune vidéo. Le premier message bloqué n'en contenait pas non plus.

La situation est subitement redevenue normale aux alentours de 11:20.

----------


## Le Sanglier

> Le dernier message que vous voyez c'est une vidéo ?


non, justement  :;): 

/e 

petit screen :

----------


## Wobak

Pas mieux dans le topic de la photo.

----------


## Litchi Rikiki

Autre bug, je n'arrive pas à éditer les posts des autres membres que je trouve passablement mauvais ou peu intéressants. Merci de faire le nécessaire.

Bien à vous.

----------


## Litchi Rikiki

Autre bug, je n'arrive pas à éditer les posts des autres membres que je trouve passablement mauvais ou peu intéressants. Merci de faire le nécessaire.

Bien à vous.

----------


## Litchi Rikiki

Par contre j'arrive bien à faire des double posts à volonté.

----------


## Illynir

Pareil sur le topic de stalker : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/84...rnobyl/page148

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Par contre j'arrive bien à faire des double posts à volonté.


Même des triplons.  ::o: 
Editer et supprimer.

----------


## reveur81

Sur Opera/ubuntu, le forum me force le thème portable, et impossible de trouver où changer ça.

edit : c'est bon fallait cliquer sur full site, tout simplement.

----------


## Anton

J'ai 1 notification de message visiteurs non lu depuis 1 mois, alors que je les ai tous lus ; j'ai vu que je ne suis pas le seul à avoir ce problème, et c'est un peu relou  :tired: 

Edit : c'est réglé à l'instant, pile 16h après avoir posté  ::cry::   ::love::

----------


## kayl257

Pareil mais pour 3 notifications. Ca fait plusieurs jours et ça arrive souvent...

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Quelle est la capacité maximale du forum ? Tout à l'heure on était 1540 à peu près et ca me disait que le serveur était trop plein.
Dans la semaine ca me l'a fait quand on était 1700 connectés (tout rond).

----------


## Anton

J'crois qu'on atteint le 3e mois où le forum est quasi constamment en rade. Ca va durer encore longtemps ?

----------


## Doc TB

Jusqu'au 15 juillet, environ.

----------


## Anton

Courage et bout du tunnel  ::lol::

----------


## Doc TB

Crois moi, ça me désespère et j'aimerais bien que ça aille plus vite, mais on a des contraintes autre que purement techniques sur ce coup. Le serveur de remplacement est prêt avec ses 12 cœurs et ses 32 Go de RAM. Il sera bientôt raqué...

----------


## Anton

J'te crois sur parole  ::P:  C'est encore plus rageant d'être de l'autre côté de la barrière et avoir les mains liées pour X raisons. 
Bientôt le retour d'un vrai forum, rapide, sans doublons ni messages fantômes  ::cry::

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Crois moi, ça me désespère et j'aimerais bien que ça aille plus vite, mais on a des contraintes autre que purement techniques sur ce coup. Le serveur de remplacement est prêt avec ses 12 cœurs et ses 32 Go de RAM. Il sera bientôt raqué...


Je n'ai aucun doute sur votre volonté de faire que ca marche, c'était pas une critique. Je me doute bien que ca vous emmerde encore plus que nous quand ca marche pas bien.

----------


## Anton

Par contre apparemment le border: 0 ne marche plus  :tired:  Pour les avatars.
Et le champ "ville" n'est toujours pas centré à gauche.

----------


## young_nana

> Crois moi, ça me désespère et j'aimerais bien que ça aille plus vite, mais on a des contraintes autre que purement techniques sur ce coup. Le serveur de remplacement est prêt avec ses 12 cœurs et ses 32 Go de RAM. Il sera bientôt raqué...


Un dossier exclusif sur lui dans le prochain cpc hardware ?  ::lol::  (s'il fonctionne bien, évidemment).

----------


## Teto

> En prenant mon CPC Hardware ce matin j'ai vu deux ou trois CPC dans le Relay de Lyon Saint-Exupéry, juste avant d'embarquer.


 Heu.... Mauvais topic, I presume?

----------


## Frypolar

> Heu.... Mauvais topic, I presume?


Yep, merci, je cherchais justement ce post pour le remettre au bon endroit  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Anton

D'ailleurs TB comme tu zyeutes donc le topic, avec le nouveau serveur, verra-t-on le retour des images dans les profils (et l'intégration des smileys) et surtout, _surtout_, *surtout*, l'augmentation de la limite ridicule de 8 images par message ? 

Ridicule parce que c'est la limite par défaut présente depuis les premiers jours des forums publics, soit pour vBulletin, en 2000... avec le débit et les capacités d'alors  :tired:  

Merci  :Bave:   :Emo:  


Répondez maintenant.*



*blague sur le forum

----------


## keulz

en 1 seul clic :



 :Cigare:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ah ! Un nouveau message dans le topic Diablo 3 ! Vite, cliquons pour aller au premier message non lu (Yog-Sothoth 15h57) !

Tiens, au lieu d'aller au dernier message, le lien m'envoie au sommet de la dernière page (genre "le post demandé n'existe pas")...



Scrollons un peu...



Dernier message : Jeckhyl 15h20 (édité entre-temps car je me suis dit que c'était la balise "Insérer une vidéo" qui mettais la zone, j'ai changé pour la balise "youtube" classique).

Revenons pour vérifier sur le forum parent :



Dernier message, toujours Yog-Sothoth 15h57.

 ::huh:: 

EDIT : situation débloquée vers 16:34 à un poil de cul près, si ça peut aider.

----------


## Le Sanglier

c'est le bug des vidéo, suffit de F5 comme un taré  ::):

----------


## Dark Fread

Je sais pas si ça vient de moi ou du forum mais j'utilise Adblock avec Opera et en désactivant le blocage de contenu pour le site, les pubs s'affichent à nouveau, par contre en faisant pareil avec le forum, les pubs restent bloquées. (sauf si je désactive complètement Adblock)

----------


## Sannom

Je suppose que quelqu'un a déjà fait part du problème, mais au cas où : on ne peut pas accéder aux forums fils depuis le forum père (aucun menu, aucune liste, rien) quand on est sur un PC normal des familles, alors que c'est tout à fait possible sur la version 'mobile' du site.

----------


## kilfou

Mon dieu cette lenteur depuis 17h environ.  :WTF:

----------


## fenrhir

1° "Connexion à pub.canardpc.com" qui ralentit fortement la navigation aux heures d'affluence (paye 4-10 secondes de chargement avant que le contenu se charge).

2° Sous le navigateur Android, si on active l'option "Navigation mobile" (avec la version mobile ou avec la version full du site), aucun problème. Si on désactive "Navigation mobile", la version full ne s'affiche pas (ce qui est un comble)  :;):

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Le serveur de pub est down, je vais les désactiver le temps que ça revienne...

----------


## ShinSH

Sérieusement il va falloir faire quelque chose pour cette pub. Soit vous la chargez en dernier avec un style CSS adapté (franchement pas compliqué), soit on installe adblock, parce qu'attendre 10 secondes qu'une page s'affiche A CAUSE de la pub, c'est pas vraiment tolérable...

EDIT: Merci Zoulou.

----------


## mescalin

Mmm ça viens de là ça ?



 :tired:

----------


## Anton

C'est une question, pas un bug : il n'y a plus de moyen visuel ou une comptabilité précise du nombre de MP qu'on a et qu'il reste ? Hormis le décompte numérique dans "Envoyés" et "Boîte de réception" ? 
En bref, faut délibérément compter soi-même ?

----------


## Frypolar

Tout en bas t'as un petit graphique et un récapitulatif. Il a déménagé depuis l'ancienne version.

----------


## Anton

Ah putain, ouais  ::mellow::  J'étais jamais descendu jusque là  :^_^: 
Merci  :;): 

C'est complètement con soi-dit en passant, je sais pas ce qui est passé dans la tête des gars de vB  :tired:

----------


## Yka04

Hello, je sais pas si ça été déjà dit et ça vient peut-être de moi mais je n'arrive pas à me logger lorsque je me connecte au forum via Chrome. Je rentre mon id et mon password et ca me dit que je suis loggé et ensuite ça revient direct sur la page de log, sans que je puisse faire quoi que ce soit. 
Pas de problème sous IE par contre.

----------


## Wobak

Bug : sur la version x86-secret du forum, il y a certains liens qui redeviennent du canardpc.com quand on clique dessus.

Exemple : La catégorie Jurigeek de "Nos autres Rubriques". Je peux cliquer sur Nos autres Rubriques, ça reste x86-secret.com. Par contre si je clique sur Jurigeek, ça redevient canardpc.com qui est bloqué par le proxy du boulot. Si je remets x86-secret.com dans l'URL, j'arrive sur la bonne page.

----------


## keulz

> Bug : sur la version x86-secret du forum, il y a certains liens qui redeviennent du canardpc.com quand on clique dessus.
> 
> Exemple : La catégorie Jurigeek de "Nos autres Rubriques". Je peux cliquer sur Nos autres Rubriques, ça reste x86-secret.com. Par contre si je clique sur Jurigeek, ça redevient canardpc.com qui est bloqué par le proxy du boulot. Si je remets x86-secret.com dans l'URL, j'arrive sur la bonne page.


Quand tu parles de x86-secret, c'est la skin ?

----------


## Wobak

Nan de l'url : http://forum2.x86-secret.com/

----------


## Heeks

Les multi posts, ça devient fatiguant...

----------


## olih

> Les multi posts, ça devient fatiguant...
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/fKN2Ys.jpg


 Le Doc a annoncé le changement de serveur pas avant le 15 ou 16 juillet je crois pour cause de vacances.
Et les doubles postes quand ça arrive, il suffit de gérer soit même (suppression logique du superflu).
*aimeraiquetouslescanardsfassentl'effort*  :Emo:

----------


## fenrhir

> Et les doubles postes quand ça arrive, il suffit de gérer soit même (suppression logique du superflu).
> *aimeraiquetouslescanardsfassentl'effort*


Ouep.
Après tout, y'a des gens (comme K..lz pour ne pas le nommer) qui militent pour l'utilisation systématique du quote, ils pourraient militer pour la suppression manuelle des doubles posts  :;):

----------


## keulz

> Ouep.
> Après tout, y'a des gens (comme K..lz pour ne pas le nommer) qui militent pour l'utilisation systématique du quote, ils pourraient militer pour la suppression manuelle des doubles posts


Non, parce que s'il n'y a plus de double post, ils vont croire que le problème à disparu !!!

----------


## Clear_strelok

Bon, ben il semble que le forum soit de nouveau asthmatique.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Hello, je sais pas si ça été déjà dit et ça vient peut-être de moi mais je n'arrive pas à me logger lorsque je me connecte au forum via Chrome. Je rentre mon id et mon password et ca me dit que je suis loggé et ensuite ça revient direct sur la page de log, sans que je puisse faire quoi que ce soit. 
> Pas de problème sous IE par contre.


Je sais pas pourquoi, ça me fait ça de temps en temps. Parfois j'arrive à me logger entrant les infos et en cliquant sur le bouton pour se connecter au lieu de valider avec Entrée.

----------


## Boolay

J'ai une notification de message visiteur qui veut pas s'en aller. C'est à cause d'Aubépine.

----------


## znokiss

Le sous-titre d'une des dernières sections, en anglais : 

CPUID Other Tools forum
Official forum for all CPUID Tools, *expect* CPU-Z & HWMonito

"except" plutôt, non ?

----------


## etherealwtf

Quand on est en affichage mobile, il n'y a pas de bouton pour éditer un post. Il y a citer, il y a répondre, mais pas modifier.

----------


## Frypolar

> Le sous-titre d'une des dernières sections, en anglais : 
> 
> CPUID Other Tools forum
> Official forum for all CPUID Tools, *expect* CPU-Z & HWMonito
> 
> "except" plutôt, non ?


Ça doit faire un an et demi que j'ai fait la remarque. On doit être les deux seuls tordus à lire le nom des forums d'en bas  :tired: .

----------


## Wobak

> Ça doit faire un an et demi que j'ai fait la remarque. On doit être les deux seuls tordus à lire le nom des forums d'en bas .


Ah mais parce que vous pensez vraiment que Doc TB lit cette page ?  :haha:

----------


## Frypolar

De mémoire j'avais MP Franck vu que c'est un peu sa section.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Le nouveau serveur c'était pas pour le 17 ? Il y a des nouvelles ?

----------


## keulz

> Quand on est en affichage mobile, il n'y a pas de bouton pour éditer un post. Il y a citer, il y a répondre, mais pas modifier.


 ::o: 
Un utilisateur de la skin mobile !
Je demande un ban !!!

----------


## Bah

Toujours rien concernant le bug qui empêche l’affichage des pages après qu'ait été posté une vidéo avec le nouvel outil d'intégration ?

----------


## Dark Fread

> Je sais pas si ça vient de moi ou du forum mais j'utilise Adblock avec Opera et en désactivant le blocage de contenu pour le site, les pubs s'affichent à nouveau, par contre en faisant pareil avec le forum, les pubs restent bloquées. (sauf si je désactive complètement Adblock)


Tiens, c'est résolu. Edit : ah non, en fait c'est sur mon portable sous XP que ça fait ça. Bon ça doit venir de chez moi, j'imagine...

----------


## Tramb

Je voulais signaler que sous Opera x64 sous ma Fedora, le forum s'affiche en version mobile. C'est assez chiant.

----------


## Bah

Bon, vu qu'il n'y a pas eu de réponse et que peu de monde semble en souffrir, je suis vraiment le seul à avoir le bug des vidéos avec Firefox (celui qui fait que la page s'arrête de charger quand on tombe sur une vidéo postée avec le nouvel outil d'intégration) ? Je pensais que c'était dû à FF, mais comme il doit représenter pas loin du tiers navigateurs utilisés sur le web et que je lis assez peu de monde se plaindre de ce problème, je me dis que ça vient probablement d'autre chose que simplement FF (ancienne et nouvelle version).

----------


## EvilGuinness

Tu parles du bug que je suis en train de vivre sur ce topic : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/59...le-de-Raphi%29.
Sous le message de Raphi avec la vidéo, je ne vois rien, la page ne charge pas les autres messages (FF 5 / win 7). Les nouveaux messages postés s'affichent bien dans la version "imprimable" de la page. Et quand je poste un nouveau message (en mode "rapide"), il se met bien sous le dernier avec le numéro de message correct (là Raphi a posté le 22, mon nouveau message était le 29) mais un refresh le fait disparaître.

Il y avait un autre message avec une vidéo plus haut, mais la différence c'est que l'auteur a une signature forum. Ca a l'air de changer quelque chose.

----------


## moimadmax

question con, vous avez essayé sans aucun plugin ?
Loggé ou non ?
Car chez moi sous xp famille, FF à jour, ca fonctionne loggé ou non. Mais FF est en mode "ne pas conserver l'historique" et sans extension d'installée (a part les java, .net...).

----------


## EvilGuinness

Pas de soucis sous IE, et pas de soucis sous un FF en mode sans échec. Bizarre, j'ai rien qui bloque pourtant. Enfin doit bien y'avoir un truc qui bloque mais pour le coup pas quelque chose d'évident.

edit : ok j'ai cerné le problème, je pense que j'ai un souci avec noscript.... sans, ça passe, mais dès que je le tripote ça me fait bugger la page. Je vais creuser par-là.

edit 2 : je confirme, même avec toutes les permissions comme j'ai d'habitude (tout script autorisé chez cpc), ça me fait bugger la page. En désactivant l'extension, plus de souci.

edit 3 : trouvé d'où ça vient exactement : aucun problème avec les scripts de chez cpc, j'ai donc essayé de tout interdire pour tout ré-autoriser et ça me bugge sur l'autorisation de youtube. Donc sur une page des forums cpc, noscript aime pas youtube  ::):

----------


## Bah

Ah  ben je vais désactiver no script alors ! Canardpc est dans les sites autorisés chez moi aussi. Merci.

----------


## Timil

Le lien directe suivants est HS:
Forum > Hardware & Software > Hardware - Composants (Choix & Conseils) Impossible de cliquer sur:
/!\ Index des Topics uniques Hardware (lien ou n'importe quel page en direct = 404 vroum vroum pouet pouet)

C'est la mise à jour qui a changé l'interprétation du /!\ dans la barre de lien?

----------


## Anton

Vous partez en vacances en laissant le forum toujours à genoux ?

----------


## Clear_strelok

C'est de pire en pire, doubles posts, forum parfois inaccessible... :Emo:

----------


## Anton

Abonnements/tableau de bord totalement à l'ouest qui ne suit plus les nouvelles réponses, nouvelles réponses qui apparaissent dans les topics mais quand on clique dessus aucun nouveau message depuis 15h une fois sur deux...  ::|:

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Et là tout de suite maintenant, pub.canardpc.com qui semble foirer complètement, du coup désactivation du javascript.

Ca tourne nettement mieux...

----------


## Le Sanglier

La meme, j'ai du reactiver adblock  ::(:

----------


## Grosnours

Idem, adblock de retour temporairement.

----------


## anzy

Pas mieux.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

La même...

----------


## olih

Ou bien 

Spoiler Alert! 


changez de skin

 ça marche aussi en attendant.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

SAns déc' ?
Ok j'essaye.

Edit: ok ça marche merci Mr Olih.

----------


## olih

> SAns déc' ?
> Ok j'essaye.
> 
> Edit: ok ça marche merci Mr Olih.


 M'enfin c'est seulement pendant les problèmes hein, le rouge me manque  :Emo: .
Et je ne voudrais pas pénaliser les revenus financiers du forum :lanceunappel:

----------


## PrinceGITS

Merci pour l'astuce olih !
Ça devenait gênant pub.canardpc.com à l'ouest.

----------


## ShinSH

Sans déconner, pourquoi, pourquoi, pourquoi la pub n'est pas chargée en dernier? Un petit coup de CSS avec une position absolue, et on peut mettre le div contenant la pub au même endroit, tout en la chargeant à la fin. Allez, faites moi plaisir, mettez enfin ce truc en place...

----------


## Doc TB

> Sans déconner, pourquoi, pourquoi, pourquoi la pub n'est pas chargée en dernier? Un petit coup de CSS avec une position absolue, et on peut mettre le div contenant la pub au même endroit, tout en la chargeant à la fin. Allez, faites moi plaisir, mettez enfin ce truc en place...


Envoie ça par PM à Zoulou avec une menace de mort :D

---------- Post added at 12h36 ---------- Previous post was at 12h33 ----------

Sinon, bonne nouvelle : le serveur de la mort a été raqué hier. La migration de BDD est prévue pour ce week-end. A priori, ca ne devrait générer qu'une petite coupure dans la nuit. Hahahaha. Pardon.



```
top - 12:34:49 up 1 day, 20:37,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
Tasks: 201 total,   1 running, 200 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie
Cpu0  :  0.0%us,  0.0%sy,  0.0%ni,100.0%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
Cpu1  :  0.0%us,  0.0%sy,  0.0%ni,100.0%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
Cpu2  :  0.0%us,  0.0%sy,  0.0%ni,100.0%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
Cpu3  :  0.0%us,  0.0%sy,  0.0%ni,100.0%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
Cpu4  :  0.0%us,  0.0%sy,  0.0%ni,100.0%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
Cpu5  :  0.0%us,  0.0%sy,  0.0%ni,100.0%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
Cpu6  :  0.0%us,  0.0%sy,  0.0%ni,100.0%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
Cpu7  :  0.0%us,  0.0%sy,  0.0%ni,100.0%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
Cpu8  :  0.0%us,  0.0%sy,  0.0%ni,100.0%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
Cpu9  :  0.0%us,  0.0%sy,  0.0%ni,100.0%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
Cpu10 :  0.0%us,  0.0%sy,  0.0%ni,100.0%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
Cpu11 :  0.0%us,  0.0%sy,  0.0%ni,100.0%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
Mem:  33005688k total,   301752k used, 32703936k free,    22716k buffers
Swap: 24417140k total,        0k used, 24417140k free,   107428k cached

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
 3521 root      20   0 19168 1408  980 R    0  0.0   0:00.01 top
    1 root      20   0  8352  784  648 S    0  0.0   0:01.82 init
    2 root      20   0     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 kthreadd
    3 root      RT   0     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 migration/0
    4 root      20   0     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 ksoftirqd/0
    5 root      RT   0     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 watchdog/0
```

 ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::

----------


## olih

> Envoie ça par PM à Zoulou avec une menace de mort :D
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12h36 ---------- Previous post was at 12h33 ----------
> 
> Sinon, bonne nouvelle : le serveur de la mort a été raqué hier. La migration de BDD est prévue pour ce week-end. A priori, ca ne devrait générer qu'une petite coupure dans la nuit. Hahahaha. Pardon.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


 C'est bô comme un camion  :Emo: .
32Go de Ram / 12 cœurs  :Bave:

----------


## moimadmax

Et un top sur l'actuel ca donne quoi ?

----------


## Anton



----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Cool, on va bientôt pouvoir faire des triplons, voir des quadruplons  ::love::

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Cool, on va bientôt pouvoir faire des triplons, voir des quadruplons


Voire des canetons ?  ::o: uin ouin ouin ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin:

----------


## Shapa

Joie dans ma vie  ::lol:: !

----------


## KiwiX

:^_^:  C'te gang de nolife.

 :tired:

----------


## ShinSH

> Envoie ça par PM à Zoulou avec une menace de mort :D


Ouais enfin il est pas en vacances le zoulou? Ca fait un bail qu'il s'est pas co sur steam, ou alors il se cache comme quelqu'un qui n'a aucun honneur, aucune dignité, rien.

----------


## L0ur5

Rah putain enfin  ::lol::

----------


## Le Sanglier

> http://wiki.ed-win.net/images/Alleluia.jpg
> 
> http://www.lelombrik.net/images/news/alleluia2.gif


je ne peux que plussoyer

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Merci aux mecs ayant signalé que la régie publicitaire déconnait. Je ne voyais pas d'où venait le souci et ça commençait à me soûler. 
Grâce à eux, je peux désormais surfer à nouveau normalement sur le forum.

----------


## Lucaxor

> Envoie ça par PM à Zoulou avec une menace de mort :D
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12h36 ---------- Previous post was at 12h33 ----------
> 
> Sinon, bonne nouvelle : le serveur de la mort a été raqué hier. La migration de BDD est prévue pour ce week-end. A priori, ca ne devrait générer qu'une petite coupure dans la nuit. Hahahaha. Pardon.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




Donc pas de forum la semaine prochaine, je note.

----------


## DJCot

> http://freeraul.files.wordpress.com/2009/03/tear.jpg
> 
> Donc pas de forum à partir de la semaine prochaine, je note.


Fixed  ::ninja::

----------


## PrinceGITS

> A priori, ca ne devrait générer qu'une petite coupure dans la nuit. Hahahaha. Pardon.


Comme d'habitude quoi...  ::ninja:: 

EDIT : Mince, il y avait une autre page.  ::):

----------


## DJCot

> Comme d'habitude quoi... 
> 
> EDIT : Mince, il y avait une autre page.


Boarf, sur l'autre page, tout le monde dit pareil que toi...  ::ninja::

----------


## Doc TB

La maintenance commencera ce soir vers minuit.

----------


## olih

On aura un beau serveur tout neuf pour le 1er 3 aout .

----------


## Doc TB

Normalement, il n'y a pas de raison que ca merde, c'est une simple copie de fichier et si il se passe quoi que ce soit d'imprévu, on restera simplement sur ce serveur la en attendant de régler le probleme.

----------


## Doc TB

Allez, c'est parti

---------- Post added at 00h48 ---------- Previous post was at 00h05 ----------

Et voila, c'est fini et ca booste !

----------


## Anton

C'est... c'est sûr ? C'est vrai ? Plus... plus de double-triple-quadruple posts ?  :Emo:  Plus de moulinage, de ramage, de déplumage ?  :Emo:

----------


## Chan

Je crois qu'il y a un petit avertissement indiquant que cela fait moins de 5 minutes que l'on a posté un message identique à celui que l'on tente de (re)valider. Donc plus de doublons.

----------


## olih

> Allez, c'est parti
> 
> ---------- Post added at 00h48 ---------- Previous post was at 00h05 ----------
> 
> Et voila, c'est fini et ca booste !


Félicitation !

----------


## keulz

:Emo:

----------


## KaMy

Salutation, sur un des commentaires de mon profil y'a eu doublon et la notification de lecture ne part pas. Si vous aviez moyen de faire quelque chose à propos de ça je vous en serais fort gré 

Edit: Merci bien  ::):

----------


## Doc TB

Et y a personne qui a remarqué que le forum était 10x plus rapide qu'avant ?  :nawak:  ::cry::

----------


## moimadmax

Si bien sûr, mais on est des gros ingrats, on dit seulement quand c'est mal.

 ::):

----------


## Kass Kroute

Dix fois plus rapide, je sais pas...
Mais sur les topics lourds (genre celui des vidéos) il y du mieux, c'est certain  ::): 

Il faudra voir ce que ça quand la fréquentation du forum grimpe mais je vérifie pas le nombre de connecté à chaque fois que je viens par ici (quasiment jamais en fait).
Au niveau des logs, ça doit être beaucoup plus visible j'imagine  ::unsure::

----------


## DJCot

Par contre, maintenant, si je poste, et que je reposte ensuite, le post se met bien à jour, mais je ne le vois plus mis à jour, il disparait carrément  ::o: 

Obligé de recharger la page. Petit effet de bord, bien que j'y crois moyennement. Mais sur le serveur précédent, bien que ce soit long, le post se rechargeait.

----------


## Anton

> Et y a personne qui a remarqué que le forum était 10x plus rapide qu'avant ?


 

Plus qu'à retaper les petits trucs de la skin maintenant  :tired:  comme, enfin, le retour du border=0 aux avatars qu'il y avait avant  :Emo: 

---------- Post added at 14h45 ---------- Previous post was at 14h23 ----------

Par contre au hasard d'un refresh maintenant mon URL c'est ça :
http://forum2.x86-secret.com/index.php

Première fois que je me retrouve sur cette URL parallèle, que je connais mais jamais utilisée. Comme ça, avec un F5 sur un topic.

----------


## Wobak

> Et y a personne qui a remarqué que le forum était 10x plus rapide qu'avant ?


Alors quand y'a des bugs non corrigés depuis la mise à jour d'Avril on attend, par contre quand tu changes la machine faut qu'on fasse des posts d'amour et d'eau fraîche ?  :tired: 

Moi je lâcherais un bravo quand tout sera corrigé  ::P:

----------


## Anton

Tiens les lecteurs de sujet ne sont plus classés par ordre alpha :




> Il y a actuellement 23 utilisateur(s) naviguant sur cette discussion. (18 utilisateur(s) et 5 invité(s))
> 
>     Anton
>     Niouxy
>     Ebsibah
>     Praetor
>     Daedaal
>     Elinol
>     Shapa
> ...


Moi en premier c'est normal, c'est les autres.

T'as encore touché à tout hein, avoue  :tired:

----------


## Grosnours

Je viens d'avoir un bug original ("marque de sécurité manquante") en postant ce matin :


Je n'ai pas compris le pourquoi du comment, en faisant un refresh (F5) de cette page puis en visitant le thread j'ai vu que j'avais eu un triple post (enfin trois fois le même contenu fusionné en un seul post).

Sinon depuis quelques jours j'ai le un problème avec la fonctionnalité dernier message qui n’enlève pas la police "en gras" du topic une fois celui-ci visité. Par exemple, je l'utilise pour aller lire les derniers messages d'un thread, je remonte pour aller dans la section parente, et le thread que je viens de lire est toujours signalé en gras.

----------


## olih

> Et y a personne qui a remarqué que le forum était 10x plus rapide qu'avant ?


Après plusieurs jours d'utilisation intensive, je peux le dire :
Le nouveau serveur a supprimé les double/triple/n messages, plus personne (ou presque) ne se plaint, il est beau, il est rapide, il est puissant et fait revenir l'être aimé.

C'est magique  :Emo: .

----------


## Jolaventur

> Salutation, sur un des commentaires de mon profil y'a eu doublon et la notification de lecture ne part pas. Si vous aviez moyen de faire quelque chose à propos de ça je vous en serais fort gré http://uppix.net/9/8/d/a6a00e62022f0...e891f755d9.png
> 
> Edit: Merci bien



Pareil par chez moi j'ai deux notification qui squatent.

---------- Post added at 18h36 ---------- Previous post was at 18h34 ----------




> Et y a personne qui a remarqué que le forum était 10x plus rapide qu'avant ?


Non parce que c'est considéré comme normal.

----------


## Dark Fread

Et là, c'est moi où il vient de blackouter le forum tout beau tout nouveau ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Ragondin

> Et là, c'est moi où il vient de blackouter le forum tout beau tout nouveau ?


Pareil, ca déconne sec depuis 20mn

----------


## Anton

Ouais c'est pas encore ça et pas la première fois  ::P: 




> Database error
> The Canardpc.com database has encountered a problem.

----------


## DJCot

Je confirme, il est en train de s'étouffer le nouveau serveur über...  :tired:

----------


## Wobak

> Message vBulletin
> Nous sommes désolés, le serveur est trop occupé pour le moment. Veuillez réessayer plus tard.


  ::lol::

----------


## Anton

Ca fait un peu mauvaise vitrine pour le CPC Hardware quand même  :tired:

----------


## Tien 12

Quelques double post apparaissent.

----------


## Kass Kroute

Déçus par notre manque de gratitude, ils ont remis l'ancien serveur pour qu'on apprécie mieux la différence.
 ::P:

----------


## Daedaal

> Déçus par notre manque de gratitude, ils ont remis l'ancien serveur *half* pour qu'on apprécie mieux la différence.


Fixayd.  :^_^:

----------


## DJCot

> Fixayd.


 ::XD::

----------


## Anton

En fait, ça merde toujours autant qu'avant  :tired:  Les triplons en moins.  ::lol::

----------


## DJCot

> En fait, ça merde toujours autant qu'avant  Les triplons en moins.


Non, maintenant j'ai des doublons dans les messages laissés sur le mur, chose qu'il n'y avait pas avant.  ::ninja::

----------


## Anton

Si si.

----------


## DJCot

Bon bah je suis encore à la rue. Vais arrêter de venir, comme ça, plus de surprises  ::ninja::

----------


## Anton

> Message vBulletin
> Nous sommes désolés, le serveur est trop occupé pour le moment. Veuillez réessayer plus tard.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

+1 sans la chanson moisie  :tired:

----------


## Chan

Euh  : "Nous sommes désolés, le serveur est trop occupé pour le moment. Veuillez réessayer plus tard. "
Vous êtes pas passez sur un serveur de la mort qui tue ces jours ci ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Anton

En fait TB s'est gouré, il a changé celui pour _TF2_  ::ninja::

----------


## Wobak

> En fait TB s'est gouré, il a changé celui pour _TF2_


Malheureux change de sujet si tu ne veux pas finir dans les limbes d'internet :inception:  ::ninja::

----------


## Doc TB

C'est normal, maintenant il faut tuner les deux servs :D

----------


## PrinceGITS

Aura-t-on un jour un forum qui fonctionne normalement ?
Normalement comparativement aux autres forums. Pas normalement CPC qui est synonyme de lenteur et plantage.  ::ninja::

----------


## Doc TB

Tu me fait un chèque de 10.000€ et je t'arrange ça tout de suite.

----------


## Anton

Donc en fait c'était censé marcher comme sur des roulettes et finalement non.

----------


## Doc TB

On a régler un problème de limitation hardware. Maintenant on sature 15x moins qu'avant. Le temps de génération moyen d'une page du forum est passé de 650ms à 70ms.
Reste qu'il faut encore répartir la charge entre les deux serveurs, vu que ca fait encore quelques pics (3 depuis 1 semaines contre 3 par heure avant), mais vu qu'on est en Aout et que le trafic est faible, ca ne sert à rien de le faire maintenant.

----------


## Chan

Septembre = update cataclysmique.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Tu me fait un chèque de 10.000€ et je t'arrange ça tout de suite.


Si je les avais, ce serais avec plaisir.
S'il faut payer un abo, même sans contrepartie, pour améliorer le service, je suis prêt à payer.

----------


## Wobak

> Septembre = update cataclysmique.


Ouais enfin vu que 2012 c'est dans moins d'un an, est-ce que ça vaut bien la peine ?  :^_^:

----------


## Chan

Bah les mayas ont leur cycle, chez CPC on a le nôtre aussi, moins long certes mais bien présent  ::ninja::

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Plus une question qu'autre chose : ça existe plus le ban de topic ?

----------


## Ragondin

Oui.

----------


## Doc TB

PS : Je fais des tests de charge là...

---------- Post added at 21h19 ---------- Previous post was at 21h07 ----------

Bon, la bonne nouvelle, c'est que j'ai trouvé pourquoi ca se remettait à faire des pics de charge depuis hier.

La mauvaise, c'est ça :



```
[1141807.842318] sd 6:0:1:0: [sdb] Unhandled sense code
[1141807.842321] sd 6:0:1:0: [sdb] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE
[1141807.842323] sd 6:0:1:0: [sdb] Sense Key : Medium Error [current]
[1141807.842326] Info fld=0xbf7369
[1141807.842327] sd 6:0:1:0: [sdb] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error
[1141807.842330] sd 6:0:1:0: [sdb] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 00 bf 73 68 00 00 08 00
[1141807.842335] end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 12546921
[1141810.591452] mptbase: ioc0: LogInfo(0x31080000): Originator={PL}, Code={SATA NCQ Fail All Commands After Error}, SubCode(0x0000)
[1141810.591812] sd 6:0:1:0: [sdb] Unhandled sense code
[1141810.591814] sd 6:0:1:0: [sdb] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE
[1141810.591816] sd 6:0:1:0: [sdb] Sense Key : Medium Error [current]
[1141810.591819] Info fld=0xbf7239
[1141810.591820] sd 6:0:1:0: [sdb] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error
[1141810.591822] sd 6:0:1:0: [sdb] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 00 bf 72 38 00 00 08 00
[1141810.591827] end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 12546617
```

Ca fait putain de mega chier serieux...  :tired:

----------


## Anton

Et pour ceux qui ne lisent pas la Matrice en code, ça signifie ?

----------


## Tien 12

Moi pas comprendre...

----------


## Doc TB

Un des disques du nouveau serveur est mort. Ça fait des erreurs de lecture/écriture non stop et ca fait ramer la base de donnée. Je l'ai jarté de la grappe RAID, mais il continue à polluer les logs avec des reset intempestifs...

----------


## EvilGuinness

A mort /dev/sdb !!!!
....
Ah ben trop tard  ::(:

----------


## Doc TB

```
Aug  9 22:17:13 cpc-prod6 kernel: [1145968.955544] md: recovery of RAID array md0
Aug  9 22:17:13 cpc-prod6 kernel: [1145968.955548] md: minimum _guaranteed_  speed: 1000 KB/sec/disk.
Aug  9 22:17:13 cpc-prod6 kernel: [1145968.955550] md: using maximum available idle IO bandwidth (but not more than 200000 KB/sec) for recovery.
Aug  9 22:17:13 cpc-prod6 kernel: [1145968.955587] md: using 128k window, over a total of 463963648 blocks.
Aug  9 22:17:13 cpc-prod6 kernel: [1145968.956159]  end_device-6:3: mptsas: ioc0: removing sata device: fw_channel 0, fw_id 3, phy 3,sas_addr 0x1221000003000000
Aug  9 22:17:13 cpc-prod6 kernel: [1145968.956163]  phy-6:3: mptsas: ioc0: delete phy 3, phy-obj (0xffff88043bb78800)
Aug  9 22:17:13 cpc-prod6 kernel: [1145968.956175]  port-6:3: mptsas: ioc0: delete port 3, sas_addr (0x1221000003000000)
Aug  9 22:17:13 cpc-prod6 kernel: [1145968.992403] sd 6:0:3:0: [sdd] Synchronizing SCSI cache
Aug  9 22:17:13 cpc-prod6 kernel: [1145968.992665] sd 6:0:3:0: [sdd] Result: hostbyte=DID_NO_CONNECT driverbyte=DRIVER_OK
Aug  9 22:17:13 cpc-prod6 kernel: [1145969.028297] raid5: Disk failure on sdd1, disabling device.
Aug  9 22:17:13 cpc-prod6 kernel: [1145969.028298] raid5: Operation continuing on 2 devices.
```

2e disque mort...

4 disques achetés neufs, 2 morts deux semaines plus tard.  :tired: 

Et voila comment un probleme "chiant" devient "critique" en l'espace de quelques heures.

Serieux, le sort s'acharne là...

----------


## Anton

:tired: 

Je vais y réfléchir à deux fois avant d'acheter le prochain CPC Hardware moi  :^_^: 


Tout ça c'est la faute du topic du cœur, le serveur est entré en fusion à l'instar des esprits qui s'échauffaient.

----------


## EvilGuinness

2 disques qui crèvent sur un raid 4 ou 5, c'est récupérable ? Je sais pas, dans un sens je préfère ne jamais avoir eu à me taper un truc du genre... Si vous n'aviez pas vérifié les sauvegardes, c'est l'moment. Bon courage !

----------


## Ragondin

La marque des disques? Histoire de les éviter  :^_^:

----------


## Tien 12

Et/ou de l'alim ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Ragondin

> Et/ou de l'alim ?


Une Paradis ( :feinte: )  peut être? :vengeance:

----------


## Doc TB

Résumons :

Suite à deux crashs disques de suite, le nouveau serveur SQL à explosé en plein vol jusqu'à être totalement inaccessible. Heureusement, grâce à une politique top-moumoute (et top-foufoune) de sauvegarde régulière, nous n'avons perdu que 7 minutes de post sur le forum. La seule solution temporaire que j'ai trouvé pour éviter un down-time très important a été de remettre la base SQL sur prod1, comme c’était le cas avant. Dés que possible, j'irais savater le serveur ainsi que le fabricant des disques durs en question.

Il y a des jours comme ça...  :tired:

----------


## Anton

T'as offensé une divinité ou quoi ?  :tired:

----------


## hitodama

> Heureusement, grâce à une politique top-moumoute (et top-foufoune) de sauvegarde régulière, nous n'avons perdu que 7 minutes de post sur le forum.


Chapeau.

----------


## Doc TB

Franchement, je ne sais pas à qui j'ai bien plus déplaire hier, mais j'ai enchainé les emmerdements toute la journée. Avec ce crash, c’était le cerisier sur le gateau.
Et le fait de n'avoir rien perdu est clairement un miracle puisque le script de backup est passé 5 minutes avant le crash ET n'a pas sauvegardé des données corrompues. En tout cas, le gros crash avec perte de donnée d'il y a 2 ans (de tof) a au moins servi à quelque chose...

----------


## Anton

Oui, depuis on héberge tous sur Uppix, qui te remercie de notre part  ::P:

----------


## Doc TB

C'est pas plus mal vu les tas d'images de merdes qui s'amoncellent sur tof :D

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> Oui, depuis on héberge tous sur Uppix, qui te remercie de notre part


 ::XD::

----------


## Say hello

2e crash de plusieurs disque en Raid5, c'est pas mal, belle perf.




> Résumons :
> 
> Suite à deux crashs disques de suite, le nouveau serveur SQL à explosé en plein vol jusqu'à être totalement inaccessible. Heureusement, grâce à une politique top-moumoute (et top-foufoune) de sauvegarde régulière, nous n'avons perdu que 7 minutes de post sur le forum. La seule solution temporaire que j'ai trouvé pour éviter un down-time très important a été de remettre la base SQL sur prod1, comme c’était le cas avant. Dés que possible, j'irais savater le serveur ainsi que le fabricant des disques durs en question.
> 
> Il y a des jours comme ça...


Faut passer au NoSQL.  ::ninja::

----------


## DJCot

Du coup, à mon taf, on me demande sur quoi héberger nos serveurs SQL, j'allais proposer sur du RAID 5, Doc TB vient de m'apporter la réponse  ::ninja:: 

Plus sérieusement, bon courage Doc. Clair que 2 disques d'à peine quelques semaines qui crèvent, c'est assez peu commun  :tired:

----------


## Super Cookies

J'ai voulu tester les différents style de skin pour le forum... Et évidemment je suis arrivé au mobile style... Le seul problème, c'est que je ne peux plus en choisir un autre vu que la page pour changer ce paramètre est inaccessible avec le skin mobile....
Je fais comment pour revenir à l'ancien skin  ::'(: 

EDIT: Okay, c'est bon problème réglé ;-)

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

> La marque des disques? Histoire de les éviter


+1 c'est de votre devoir de nous dire quel fabricant à l'outrecuidance de vendre des disques vérolés à CPC !

----------


## PrinceGITS

Je propose un encart sur ce souci dans le prochain CPC hardware pour éviter le matos incriminé.

Au moins, on a la source des problèmes.

----------


## Johnny Ryall

C'est quoi prod1 ? 

C'est quand même pas le nom du serveur ou du schéma, hein ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Retour du double post yeah  :Cigare:

----------


## Doc TB

> Je propose un encart sur ce souci dans le prochain CPC hardware pour éviter le matos incriminé.
> 
> Au moins, on a la source des problèmes.


Je ne peux pas faire une généralité avec seulement 2 disques :-/ Une mauvaise série, ou une coïncidence malheureuse, ça peut aussi arriver, même si le matos est trés bon. Les taux de retour sur ces disques n'est pas spécialement élevé en plus.

----------


## Say hello

Mais 2 fois la même coïncidence en 2 ans, et le distributeur il est en commun sur les 2 fois?
Faut leur dire d'arrêter de secouer les disques avant l'expédition.

----------


## Doc TB

Non, c'est pas la même marque qu'il y a 2 ans. Le phénomène n'est pas si rare : un disque ne lâche pas au bout d'un an. Soit il lâche tout de suite parce qu'il y a un problème de qualité et une faiblesse, soit il lâche au bout de 4-5 ans suite à l'usure. Par contre, j'ai refait l'énorme connerie de remettre 4 disques identiques. La prochaine fois, ce sera 4 disques de marques différentes.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Par contre, j'ai refait l'énorme connerie de remettre 4 disques identiques. La prochaine fois, ce sera 4 disques de marques différentes.


 :haha: 

Hmmm... Pardon.

Tu ne donnais pas ce conseil dans CPC hardware ?

----------


## Doc TB

Si  ::unsure::

----------


## DJCot

A la décharge du m'sieur en rouge, il doit utiliser du matos de pro, donc on peut se permettre pour ça de prendre les mêmes références. C'est même ce que conseillent les constructeurs.

Pis d'abord, fallait prendre des SSD  ::ninja::

----------


## Anton

Faut avouer qu'avec les merdes que connait le forum depuis 3 mois au moins plus les crashs hardwares divers, ça fait quand même vraiment mauvaise presse :/

----------


## Wobak

> A la décharge du m'sieur en rouge, il doit utiliser du matos de pro, donc on peut se permettre pour ça


 ::siffle::

----------


## DJCot

> 


Lapin compris moi  :tired:

----------


## Frypolar

> Par contre, j'ai refait l'énorme connerie de remettre 4 disques identiques. La prochaine fois, ce sera 4 disques de marques différentes.


J'ai hésité à demander mais je me suis dit "nooon, impossible qu'il refasse la même erreur".

 :haha: 




> A la décharge du m'sieur en rouge, il doit utiliser du matos de pro, donc on peut se permettre pour ça de prendre les mêmes références. *C'est même ce que conseillent les constructeurs*.


T'imagines un constructeur dire à ses clients qu'il ne faut pas seulement acheter que chez lui mais aussi chez celui d'en face ? Évidemment qu'il va te dire de tout acheter chez lui et si possible le haut de gamme.

----------


## DJCot

> T'imagines un constructeur dire à ses clients qu'il ne faut pas seulement acheter que chez lui mais aussi chez celui d'en face ? Évidemment qu'il va te dire de tout acheter chez lui et si possible le haut de gamme.


J'aurais du compléter ma phrase : "même si certains experts conseillent de diversifier parfois.", autant pour moi.

----------


## EvilGuinness

> T'imagines un constructeur dire à ses clients qu'il ne faut pas seulement acheter que chez lui mais aussi chez celui d'en face ? Évidemment qu'il va te dire de tout acheter chez lui et si possible le haut de gamme.


C'est parfois un peu plus compliqué que ça dans les solutions de stockage pro. Le constructeurs peut exiger pour avoir une fiabilité optimale ainsi qu'une garantie de fonctionnement/SAV que le client ne prenne que des modèles très précis de marques bien particulières, qui ont été "certifiés" par ses labos.

Si ça a l'avantage de lui permettre de faire flamber les prix, ça le prémunit également contre des problèmes éventuels de compatibilité : si un client a un problème avec un disque non certifié, il peut l'envoyer bouler. 

Dans ce cas précis Doc TB semble gérer lui-même les achats/installations donc je sais pas trop si c'est une solution externalisée pro ou un NAS dans le salon entre la table basse et la télé.

----------


## rOut

Et ca évite aussi que tu ailles acheter un peu chez la concurrence si tu veux garder sa "garantie".

Sinon ce que conseillent les experts, c'est diversifier en achetant chez différents constructeurs, mais aussi, si on décide d'acheter le même modèle de disque : de ne jamais acheter les disques en même temps. Ou au moins de faire plusieurs lots et de mixer les disques entre eux. Parce qu'en général quand tu achètes 10 disques en même temps, ils viennent tous de la même série, et si la série a une faiblesse, y'a de grandes chances qu'ils pètent tous, le même jour... ce qui est un peu dommage pour un joli RAID bien redondant  ::rolleyes:: .

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Hmm je poste un truc dans le topic sur les jeux vidéos adaptés de Game Of Thrones, mais celui-ci ne remonte pas en première page de la section Jeux Vidéos PC.

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/35...02#post4565302

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Hmm je poste un truc dans le topic sur les jeux vidéos adaptés de Game Of Thrones, mais celui-ci ne remonte pas en première page de la section Jeux Vidéos PC.

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/35...02#post4565302

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Ouais, ce matin c'était un peu la foire totale... Des posts qui ne rafraichissent pas le topic et n'apparaissent qu'en ressortant totalement, du double post...

----------


## DJCot

J'ai déjà eu avant le nouveau serveur top über ( ::ninja:: ), des pages entières qui n'apparaissaient plus.

Genre je suis sur la page X, je poste, mon post arrive sur la page X+1 en fait, mais la page X+1 n'apparait pas... Et ça peut durer 3 pages comme ça, et d'un coup elles apparaissent...

----------


## Zak Blayde

On peut avoir un avatar de 100x100 ? Il est bien indiqué 90x90 max mais j'ai vu un utilisateur qui en a un plus grand.

----------


## rOut

Impossible.  ::ninja::

----------


## Zak Blayde

Comment fais-tu ça ? Fourbe ! Le mien fait 100x100 mais est automatiquement redimensionné !

----------


## DJCot

> Comment fais-tu ça ? Fourbe ! Le mien fait 100x100 mais est automatiquement redimensionné !


Il a su soudoyer un admin, regarde son avatar affiche ostensiblement Pipe Man  ::ninja:: 

Ou alors c'est un privilège accordé aux gens qui ont un sous-titre perso (c'est une supposition).

----------


## Frypolar

C'est un x86.

----------


## Anon26492

Dites, maintenant que le forum est stable, ne serait-il pas possible de revoir la distribution des topics entre canard café et tout ou rien ?

Par exemple le café et le fromage sont dans le premier, le thé et l'alcool dans le second, etc.

----------


## rOut

Non, y'a les topics serieux, et les topics déconne. Le fromage c'est serieux, le thé par contre c'est pour les tapettes.

----------


## Anton

> Dites, maintenant que le forum est stable


 ::O: 

Mais oui y a des sujets de la même "famille" qui sont dispersés depuis le nouveau forum.
Sans parler qu'il est toujours partiellement en anglais et que les skins ont opéré quelques retours en arrière  :tired:

----------


## Anon26492

> Non, y'a les topics serieux, et les topics déconne. Le fromage c'est serieux, le thé par contre c'est pour les tapettes.


Je comprend mieux... Le Thé est clairement inférieur au café.
Mais alors l'alcool aussi c'est pour les tapettes ?
Et dans la même logique, pourquoi le topic des carnivores est dans le tout ou rien? Il ne devrait pas être dans le même panier que le topic des herbivores.

 :Cigare:

----------


## DJCot

> Je comprend mieux... Le Thé est clairement inférieur au café.
> Mais alors l'alcool aussi c'est pour les tapettes ?
> Et dans la même logique, pourquoi le topic des carnivores est dans le tout ou rien? Il ne devrait pas être dans le même panier que le topic des herbivores.


Pour les carns/vegan, c'est pour éviter qu'ils s'entretuent  ::ninja::

----------


## Jolaventur

> Pour les carns/vegan, c'est pour éviter qu'ils s'entretuent


Non c'est pour différencier le topic sérieux qu'est le topic des carn et la vaste blague du topic veget.

----------


## t4nk

Il y a un session de maintenance là en se moment ? Si ce n'est pas le cas, ben... la BDD est aux fraises*, ou plutôt son rafraichissement après un post ou un edit. 

* : Plus que d'habitude. Le rechargement de la page tourne, tourne, tourne, mais ne fait rien. Mieux, les doublons qu'il "crée" ne sont pas concaténés mais joliment séparés en deux posts distincts.


Voilà voilà, si ça peut aider...

----------


## t4nk

Il y a un session de maintenance là en se moment ? Si ce n'est pas le cas, ben... la BDD est aux fraises*, ou plutôt son rafraichissement après un post ou un edit. 

* : Plus que d'habitude. Le rechargement de la page tourne, tourne, tourne, mais ne fait rien. Mieux, les doublons qu'il "crée" ne sont pas concaténés mais joliment séparés en deux posts distincts.


Voilà voilà, si ça peut aider...

Edit : je laisse volontairement le doublon, en plus j'édite pour violenter les truc.

Re : l'edit frise moins on dirait, mais le délire du rechargement reste. Seule solution : arrêter le chargement puis faire le bon vieux F5 des familles.

----------


## rOut

Faut l'euthanasier, deux bastos dans les disques durs et on n'en parle plus.

----------


## t4nk

Retour au calme on dirait.





> Faut l'euthanasier, deux bastos dans les disques durs et on n'en parle plus.


Rhoo, méchant *méchant* *MECHANT §§§*

----------


## Doc TB

Pour le moment, on marche toujours en mode "catastrophe" suite au crash disque du serveur SQL. C'est un miracle que ca fonctionne là. J'aimerais bien aller changer les disques et relancer le serveur, manque de pot, il est chez gandi et ils n'ont pas d'interventions prévue la bas avant .... plus tard. Bref, dés qu'ils m'ouvrent la porte, j'irais corriger tout ca  ::|:   :ouaiouai: 

Ca me super gonfle, mais malheureusement, je ne fais pas ce que je veux.

----------


## t4nk

Ah ouais, je n'imaginais pas que vous n'aviez pas l'accès facile au matos. Pas glop.

----------


## Doc TB

Si c'était le cas, il y aurait longtemps, loooonnnnnnnnnnnnnngtemps que toute cette merde serait résolue définitivement.

----------


## t4nk

Tiens, en fait ça continue, mais dans le registre du subtil :



Ylyad, soit il a effacé son post, soit il a été modéré (avec un nom pareil, ce serait logique :humm:) mais il reste là, affiché, malgré le fait que son post ne soit pas lisisble/présent. Et aller lire le thread n'y change rien, il reste "non lu".

---------- Post added at 18h48 ---------- Previous post was at 18h46 ----------




> Si c'était le cas, il y aurait longtemps, loooonnnnnnnnnnnnnngtemps que toute cette merde serait résolue définitivement.


Je ne connais pas les arcanes de Gandi, mais là s'est limite flippant ce que tu dis.

----------


## Oncle_Bob

> mode "catastrophe"


 A ce point ? Courage, je vous souhaite d'en voir le bout.




> Et y a personne qui a remarqué que le forum était 10x plus rapide qu'avant ?


En fait, c'est le bon dieu qui nous punit de notre ingratitude.
Bravo, m'sieur Teraboule, je vous envoie des ondes positives.  ::):

----------


## pesos

J'ai un soucis apparemment avec le cache du navigateur (FF 5) sur le forum. Quand je suis sur la page principale je vois bien qu'il y a des nouveaux messages dans une section mais si je rentre dans la section, on dirait que la page n'est pas mise à jour. J'ai beau vider le cache à la main ça ne change rien.

----------


## Anton

C'est récurrent, t'inquiète pas.

----------


## Epikoienkore

> C'est récurrent, t'inquiète pas.


Ca c'est quand même facile à dire, moi j'y vois clairement une corrélation avec les évènements annoncés pour fin 2012 ! Je te trouve bien léger sur ce coup...

----------


## Teto

> J'ai un soucis apparemment avec le cache du navigateur (FF 5) sur le forum. Quand je suis sur la page principale je vois bien qu'il y a des nouveaux messages dans une section mais si je rentre dans la section, on dirait que la page n'est pas mise à jour. J'ai beau vider le cache à la main ça ne change rien.


En fait c'est une nouvelle _feature_ des FF 5 et 6: Faut faire une actualisation de la page en forçant la recharge du contenu (shift + clic sur icône). C'est un peu nul, mais bon. Ça ne vient pas du forum.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C'est le fonctionnement normal, t'inquiète pas.


Fixaid.

----------


## kenshironeo

Souci dans l'éditon des messages.Il ya parfois une très forte latence pour que le pointeur en forme de barre de la souris( le bâton) apparaisse au bon endroit.

Par exemple si sur le mot souris je clique sur la lettre o, et que le pointeur était sur lalettre s, le pointeur va rester très longtemps sur le s, alors que si je commence à écrire, j'écris sur la position du o.

Cela le fait seulement et seulement avec la fonction d'édition.

----------


## Anton

C'est normal que www. ------------------- .com ne soit plus affiché ?  ::O:  C'est ça la politique antitrolls ?  :^_^:   :tired:  

=>

www.------------------------

----------


## Epikoienkore

> C'est normal que www. ------------------- .com ne soit plus affiché ?  C'est ça la politique antitrolls ?   
> 
> =>
> 
> www.------------------------


Alors ça ça sera pour moi le message le plus cryptique du jour ! lapin compris...   ::huh::

----------


## Anton

Tape ------------------- avec www et .com. Comme une vraie url  :tired: 

www.------------------------

Le forum remplace automatiquement cette adresse, utilisée assez rarement pour troller gentiment. 
Et comme ça ne le fait pas avec d'autres :

www.google.com

j'en conclus que ça n'est pas une coïncidence mais que ça fait partie des "mots interdits"  :tired:

----------


## Frypolar

Il y a aussi --------- en un mot mais lui, url ou pas, il dégage  :^_^: .

----------


## Doc TB

Ouai, et il y en a d'autres aussi comme ----------- ou ------------------, voir ------------------ et même --------------------.

La plupart du temps, ils sont liés à des casse-couilles qui sont venus foutre leur merde à un moment ou un autre. 

Laissez-les reposer en paix maintenant  ::):

----------


## Anton

Y a du traumatisme, là  ::P:  N'oublie pas ce que dit Harry Potter ! Les mots n'ont que la force qu'on veut bien leur donner, et ça ne reste que des mots !  ::o:

----------


## Doc TB

> Les mots n'ont que la force qu'on veut bien leur donner, et ça ne reste que des mots !


T'ira expliquer ça aux modérateurs qui se lèvent à 2h du mat pour nettoyer une shit storm  ::):

----------


## t4nk

> Ouai, et il y en a d'autres aussi comme ----------- ou ------------------, voir ------------------ et même --------------------.
> 
> La plupart du temps, ils sont liés à des casse-couilles qui sont venus foutre leur merde à un moment ou un autre. 
> 
> Laissez-les reposer en paix maintenant


Han, il est bien ce système. Rajouter gauchiste et fasciste dans le dico, ce serait encore mieux, surtout pour le topic de l'actu.

----------


## Anton

> T'ira expliquer ça aux modérateurs qui se lèvent à 2h du mat pour nettoyer une shit storm

----------


## Tramb

Je me permets de rappeller que sur Opera Linux x64
(Opera/9.80 (X11; Linux x86_64; U; en) Presto/2.9.168 Version/11.50)
le forum est en version mobile.

----------


## MotteMotte



----------


## Grimar

Il n'y a plus de page listant tous les membres du forum ?

----------


## Anton

Non, et depuis un moment.

----------


## kenshironeo

Les notifications de réception de messages qui arrivent sur ma messagerie sont considérées comme très suspectes par les filtres smartscreen.Ce n'est pas gênant en soi mais voilà au cas où.

----------


## Anton

En fait, je viens de comprendre : ce n'est pas le forum qui a un problème, il s'agit d'un sombre complot perpétré par Doc TB grâce à ce module. 
 ::ninja::  

Faut avouer qu'il aurait son utilité  :^_^:

----------


## MoB

Ce module est terrifique  ::O:

----------


## Doc TB

Je ne vois pas *DU TOUT* de quoi vous voulez parler...

----------


## Velgos

C'te honte...

Canard PC  ::cry::

----------


## ToasT

Ah bon. Comme quoi on peut avoir la mémoire très courte, hein.

----------


## Dark Fread

Les chargements qui tournent dans le vide au moment de poster, ça ne le fait qu'à moi ? (on dirait que le post foire alors que pas du tout, un coup de F5 et on voit qu'il a bien été bien validé)

(test url  ::ninja::  http://avetco.fr/. Edit :  :haha: )

----------


## DJCot

> Les chargements qui tournent dans le vide au moment de poster, ça ne le fait qu'à moi ? (on dirait que le post foire alors que pas du tout, un coup de F5 et on voit qu'il a bien été bien validé)
> 
> (test url  http://avetco.fr/. Edit : )


Non tu n'es pas le seul à avoir ce souci. Des fois ça poste même 2 fois, alors que tu crois que ça poste pas.

----------


## MotteMotte

Ça commence a bien faire ces putains de trous noirs sur le topic a flood.

Qu'est ce qui se passe ? C'est le serveur Pentium 2 qui reboot ? Ça va faire presque 30 minutes que ça mouline dans la merde quand on post.

----------


## MotteMotte

Ça commence a bien faire ces putains de trous noirs sur le topic a flood.

Qu'est ce qui se passe ? C'est le serveur Pentium 2 qui reboot ? Ça va faire presque 30 minutes que ça mouline dans la merde quand on post.

edit : Check le double post yo. Non mais sans déconner ? Comment c'est possible de laisser un forum dans un tel état de délabrement ? Même moi en tant qu'incapable procrastineur, ça me choque.

----------


## Doc TB

Tiens, je suis chaud la. Je vais tout foutre par terre pour le fun cette nuit.

---------- Post added at 01h15 ---------- Previous post was at 01h12 ----------

Migration, upgrade, retour de plugin, gros boxon général, la totale quoi

----------


## olih

> Tiens, je suis chaud la. Je vais tout foutre par terre pour le fun cette nuit.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01h15 ---------- Previous post was at 01h12 ----------
> 
> Migration, upgrade, retour de plugin, gros boxon général, la totale quoi


Et ça fonctionne encore ce matin !
Merci 

Spoiler Alert! 


ou alors tu as loupé ton coup et le plugin de la mort ne veux pas marcher.

  :tired:

----------


## Doc TB

Tu tombes juste à temps, j'ai tout relancé y a 5 minutes :D

----------


## olih

C'est beau.
J'espère que les disques auront une espérance de vie supérieure à une semaine cette fois :coupbas:.

----------


## Doc TB

Moi aussi  ::):  Reste à voir comment tout ce merdier va tenir en charge ce soir. Aprés il restera la MAJ de Vbb et la remise des plugins. Je suis persuadé que c'est l'un d'entre eux qui fout la merde avec le coup des doubles posts parce que le forum en lui même ne peut pas faire ça tout seul. Va encore falloir trouver lequel...

----------


## jmlabis

> Moi aussi  Reste à voir comment tout ce merdier va tenir en charge ce soir. Aprés il restera la MAJ de Vbb et la remise des plugins. Je suis persuadé que c'est l'un d'entre eux qui fout la merde avec le coup des doubles posts parce que le forum en lui même ne peut pas faire ça tout seul. Va encore falloir trouver lequel...


Faisant de l'informatique depuis un certain temps (> 20 ans), je suis arrivé à la conclusion suivante : il y a un fantôme dans la machine !  :;):

----------


## moimadmax

Merci doc, pour toute l'énergie que tu mets à maintenir un système qui sert juste à supporter non conneries.

----------


## MotteMotte

> Tiens, je suis chaud la. Je vais tout foutre par terre pour le fun cette nuit.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01h15 ---------- Previous post was at 01h12 ----------
> 
> Migration, upgrade, retour de plugin, gros boxon général, la totale quoi


 :^_^:

----------


## aggelon

> Et ça fonctionne encore ce matin !





> Tu tombes juste à temps, j'ai tout relancé y a 5 minutes :D


Ouais... réveillé de bonne heure par un bébé qui n'avait plus sommeil... voulant voir les nouvelles, j'ai désagréablement constaté que le site n'était pas en ligne...

Et ai eu une pensée compatissante pour notre Doc qui - je le savais par expérience - s'acharnait comme un fou à tout remettre d'aplomb, maugréant en voyant les log d'échec de tous ces drogués au canard qui cliquaient comme des fous pour essayer d'afficher leur page web préférée, alors que - bon sang - vous voyez pas que c'est hors ligne, vous pouvez pas me lâcher 5 minutes et me laisser bosser...  :tired: 

... un samedi matin en plus, peuvent pas faire la grasse mat'  :;):

----------


## Grimar

C'est juste pour dire que le nouveau front-office du forum en version mobile est 10X moins rapide que la précédente version, c'est une catastrophe. La migration vers la nouvelle version de VBulletin apporte une régression de ce point de vue, en tant qu'utilisateur je ne vois pas quels sont les vrais avantages de cette migration...

----------


## MotteMotte

Ben en fait, faut aller sur la version normale en cliquant sur "full" bidule en bas. Et ça marche "bien".

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Va encore falloir trouver lequel...


Mais non, il y a LA solution.  ::ninja::

----------


## Doc TB

> C'est juste pour dire que le nouveau front-office du forum en version mobile est 10X moins rapide que la précédente version, c'est une catastrophe. La migration vers la nouvelle version de VBulletin apporte une régression de ce point de vue, en tant qu'utilisateur je ne vois pas quels sont les vrais avantages de cette migration...


Faut que quelqu'un m'explique là...

----------


## olih

Je vais essayer de traduire.
[traduction]
"La skin cpc portable sous vbulletin 3.x est bien plus lourde que la précédente sous vbulletin 2.x, c'est une sandale. *drapeau breton*"
[/traduction]

J'ai bon ?

----------


## Doc TB

Ben ouai, faut qu'elle est en place depuis presque un an la et qu'elle n'a pas changé depuis.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Je vais essayer de traduire.
> [traduction]
> "La skin cpc portable sous vbulletin 3.x est bien plus lourde que la précédente sous vbulletin 2.x, c'est une sandale. *drapeau breton*"
> [/traduction]
> 
> J'ai bon ?


T'façon cpc mobile c'est tellement minable que full site c'est plus fonctionnel.

----------


## Doc TB

Grave. 

Et puis franchement, on n'a plus des nokia 6100 en 180x160 px, alors les skins mobiles sur un tel moderne n'ont plus une grande utilité.

---------- Post added at 22h14 ---------- Previous post was at 22h08 ----------




> Merci doc, pour toute l'énergie que tu mets à maintenir un système qui sert juste à supporter non conneries.


Pour cette bonne parole, tu gagnes 6 mois d'abo gratos (voir PM).  ::trollface:: 

PS : Ca ne marchera pas pour les prochains, bande de fayots  ::P:

----------


## znokiss

J'utilise actuellement un Nokia 6100. Suis-je inutile ?

----------


## DJCot

> J'utilise actuellement un Nokia 6100. Suis-je inutile ?


La réponse est dans la question.  ::ninja::

----------


## psycho_fox

Je tiens à féliciter Doc TB en tout cas, qui doit maitriser parfaitement son sujet puisqu'il a le temps d'installer des modules "fun" qui permettent de mettre à l'écart des utilisateurs "gênants".
Par "gênant" j'entend : vulgaire, contraire à la charte, ou appartenant à un groupe de type "indésirable", ou ayant des accointances avec des utilisateurs de type "drôle".

Le forum avance dans la bonne direction.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Je tiens à féliciter Doc TB en tout cas, qui doit maitriser parfaitement son sujet puisqu'il a le temps d'installer des modules "fun" qui permettent de mettre à l'écart des utilisateurs "gênants".
> Par "gênant" j'entend : vulgaire, contraire à la charte, ou appartenant à un groupe de type "indésirable", ou ayant des accointances avec des utilisateurs de type "drôle".
> 
> Le forum avance dans la bonne direction.


C'est pas la RATP ici monsieur, circulez.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> 1. Slow response (time delay) on every page (20 to 60 seconds default).
> 2. A chance they will get the "server busy" message (50% by default).
> 3. A chance that no search facilities will be available (75% by default).
> 4. A chance they will get redirected to another preset page (25% & homepage by default).
> 5. A chance they will simply get a blank page (25% by default).


C'était peut-être pas la peine de l'installer pour tous les users, si ?

----------


## t4nk

> 


Là c'est mieux.

----------


## Doc TB

Globalement, on est repassé a des temps de réponse excellent la. Reste a voir s'il subsiste des pics de charge et des double posts.

----------


## moimadmax

> Pour cette bonne parole, tu gagnes 6 mois d'abo gratos (voir PM).


Merci Doc, c'était même pas pour faire de la lèche en plus, c'est juste que ca m'énerve de voir des personnes critiquer un service fourni gracieusement. Et je m'arrête là sinon ca fera un post à rallonge.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Merci Doc, c'était même pas pour faire de la lèche en plus, c'est juste que ca m'énerve de voir des personnes critiquer un service fourni gracieusement. Et je m'arrête là sinon ca fera un post à rallonge.


Gniagniagnia.

----------


## Teto

> Gniagniagnia.


 Toi, tu ressembles de plus en plus à ton avatar...  :^_^:

----------


## Johnny Ryall

> Merci Doc, c'était même pas pour faire de la lèche en plus, c'est juste que ca m'énerve de voir des personnes critiquer un service fourni gracieusement. Et je m'arrête là sinon ca fera un post à rallonge.


T'es du genre a dire "merci de m'informer sur tous ces fabuleux nouveaux produits, ma chère télé" pendant la pause pub toi, non ?

Sinon, c'est cool, je vois que les abos qu'on nous avait vaguement promis après moult années de modération ont avantageusement été investit autre part. Cela dit, lécher a cet endroit là, je m'incline , j'aurais pas pu.

----------


## Doc TB

Bon les aigris vous avez fini la ? Si vous voulez vous plaindre, vous contactez Sebum ou Kahn Lust qui se feront un plaisir de vous répondre et vous arrêtez de polluer ce thread. Merci.

----------


## Doc TB

Pour ceux qui veulent rire et se rendre compte de la déchéance technique que représente ce forum :

PROD1 = Apache
PROD6 = Sql1

Load Average PROD1


CPU Usage PROD1


Apache Workers PROD1 (Pas de Keep Alive hein)


Traffic PROD1 (les trous, c'est + de 100 Mbit/s. C'etait un bug, ca devrait s'afficher correctement la)


------------------------------------------------------------------

Load Average PROD6


CPU Usage PROD6


MySQL Handler PROD6


MYSQL Traffic PROD

----------


## CaeDron



----------


## Da-Soth

> Pour ceux qui veulent rire et se rendre compte de la déchéance technique que représente ce forum :


Et il y a la courbe d'utilisation pour Psycho qu'on rigole un peu ?  ::ninja::

----------


## flextabeu

> Je tiens à féliciter Doc TB en tout cas, qui doit maitriser parfaitement son sujet puisqu'il a le temps d'installer des modules "fun" qui permettent de mettre à l'écart des utilisateurs "gênants".
> Par "gênant" j'entend : vulgaire, contraire à la charte, ou appartenant à un groupe de type "indésirable", ou ayant des accointances avec des utilisateurs de type "drôle".
> 
> Le forum avance dans la bonne direction.

----------


## EddyMichel

> C'était peut-être pas la peine de l'installer pour tous les users, si ?


 :^_^:

----------


## znokiss

Question naive : le délire de psycho_fox et son misérable user, c'est du pipeau ou c'est avéré ? Nan mais parce que si ce fameux plugin a vraiment été installé, c'est...euh.. c'est naze.

----------


## Teto

> Pour ceux qui veulent rire et se rendre compte de la déchéance technique que représente ce forum :


Désolé d'être stupide, mais en quoi cela montre une déchéance technique?  ::O: 
À part de voir que la plupart des gens se couchent à minuit et que cela recommence à 6H du mat' pour subir une inexorable montée toute la journée, je vois pas. Et je ne vois pas en quoi cela constitue une quelconque déchéance, technique ou pas d'ailleurs.  ::huh::

----------


## Karhmit

> Désolé d'être stupide, mais en quoi cela montre une déchéance technique? 
> À part de voir que la plupart des gens se couchent à minuit et que cela recommence à 6H du mat' pour subir une inexorable montée toute la journée, je vois pas. Et je ne vois pas en quoi cela constitue une quelconque déchéance, technique ou pas d'ailleurs.


C'était ironique. Mais chapeau pour avoir compris les grafs. Je cherche encore les données qui sont prises en compte.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Question naive : le délire de psycho_fox et son misérable user, c'est du pipeau ou c'est avéré ? Nan mais parce que si ce fameux plugin a vraiment été installé, c'est...euh.. c'est naze.


Nan, c'est pas naze, c'est à mourir de rire. Et c'est juste.
D'ailleurs, pas la peine de le mettre sur le dos de Téraboule. 

A l'origine, c'est une idée de la rédac pour se débarrasser des gros lourds. Et je vous parle de la rédac époque Gringo-Threanor, donc ça date.

Passé un très grand nombre de bans sur une période donnée, tu passes en miserable user jusqu'à ce que tu aies compris que tu étais lourd.

Y a pas de traitement de faveur, c'est un truc purement mathématique.
C'est plus classe qu'un ban définitif. T'as une chance aléatoire de pas avoir ta page, de bouffer du Laibach ou la page wikipedia de William Lemergy.
Et ça me fait de la peine que ça fasse pas marrer ce qui se le prenne dans la gueule.

----------


## flextabeu

> Passé un très grand nombre de bans sur une période donnée, tu passes en miserable user jusqu'à ce que tu aies compris que tu étais lourd.


Et comment on prouve qu'on n'est plus lourd ? En postant des photos d'oscilloscopes, mais avec leurs sous-tifs ?

----------


## DJCot

Omar Boulon, vous êtes vil.

 ::love::

----------


## helldraco

Vlà qui explique beaucoup de choses sur l'ambiance de ce forum ...

----------


## Scorbut

Mais c'est horrible ! La page Wikipedia William Lemergie  ::sad:: 

Je viens de voir qu'il a joué dans Les Misérables  ::lol::

----------


## Karhmit



----------


## Guest

> http://uppix.net/8/9/4/ea7ba5dd4c6ea...d15a1fec87.jpg


Mon post préféré.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Et comment on prouve qu'on n'est plus lourd ? En postant des photos d'oscilloscopes, mais avec leurs sous-tifs ?


Sérieux, déjà, en postant ni bite, ni portrait d'hitler, c'est déjà un bon commencement.
Après, je suis pas super satisfait non plus de l'ambiance générale du forum... C'est devenu un peu trop "geekzone/l'univers des experts" pour moi.
Mais ça s'améliorera pas en rentrant en guerre avec les modos et tout ce qui n'a pas notre vision du forum CPC.
On va bientôt faire une réunion à ce sujet à la rédac'. On verra bien ce qui en ressortira.
Genre, j'étais un peu dégoûté quand j'ai vu le topic flood starwars fermé. J'ai pas compris.  C'était drôle, y avait pas de problème. Mais bon, j'ai pas de pouvoir là dessus.
Ce que je voudrais, c'est réussir à faire passer le mare aux connards de pur défouloir sans mémoire à un truc un peu plus "Comedy Goldmine" de SA si jamais on vous débloquait l'ouverture de topic là bas.

Et de toutes façons, ça ira mieux le jour où vous réussirez à vous mettre dans la tête que Téraboule n'est plus le grand maître du forum qui vous oppresse et qui vous viole dans les douches.
Là, y en a plein qui se battent contre des moulins à vent qui n'existent plus.

----------


## Guest62019

> Mon post préféré.


Je connais un smiley qui collerait parfaitement... Dommage qu'on ait pas le droit.

----------


## flextabeu

> Je connais un smiley qui collerait parfaitement... Dommage qu'on ait pas le droit.

----------


## MotteMotte

J'ai rien compris, mais j'ai pas eu de "trou noir" ni de double post dans le topic a flood depuis la nuit de samedi donc c'est cool.

----------


## psycho_fox

> Nan, c'est pas naze, c'est à mourir de rire. Et c'est juste.
> D'ailleurs, pas la peine de le mettre sur le dos de Téraboule. 
> 
> A l'origine, c'est une idée de la rédac pour se débarrasser des gros lourds. Et je vous parle de la rédac époque Gringo-Threanor, donc ça date.
> 
> Passé un très grand nombre de bans sur une période donnée, tu passes en miserable user jusqu'à ce que tu aies compris que tu étais lourd.
> 
> Y a pas de traitement de faveur, c'est un truc purement mathématique.
> C'est plus classe qu'un ban définitif. T'as une chance aléatoire de pas avoir ta page, de bouffer du Laibach ou la page wikipedia de William Lemergy.
> Et ça me fait de la peine que ça fasse pas marrer ce qui se le prenne dans la gueule.


Cet argument est nul et non avenu : je dois être à 100, en ce moment tu dois être vers les 125,126 ?

Pour info, j'ai été ban 2 fois.
Il y a 1 an.

----------


## CaeDron

Bawai mais ça fasse pas marrer ce qui se le prenne dans la gueule.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Cet argument est nul et non avenu : je dois être à 100, en ce moment tu dois être vers les 125,126 ?
> 
> Pour info, j'ai été ban 2 fois.
> Il y a 1 an.


Ouais, mais avec les multiples infractions que tu te prends régulièrement, ton niveau de points est toujours à la limite du ban...
Ah non.
T'as juste 4 points actif là.
Y a une couille quelque part.

----------


## Guest



----------


## psycho_fox



----------


## Kahn Lusth

Pas aussi vite que tu le crois.
Faut déjà qu'on remplisse le formulaire BK-781 en 4 exemplaires, qu'on le fasse valider par le conseil des anciens à la prochaine pleine lune et que le conseil d'administration valide le budget qui en découle.

----------


## mescalin

Bah perso, sans parler du cas précis de psycho (bisous mon gros), je pense que ce genre de truc, même si c'est marrant sur le papier, ça risque fortement d'avoir l'effet inverse à celui visé : le mec va rager encore plus qu'avant et ça va être une shitstorm perpétuelle entrecoupée par des phases hors-ligne, et une fois fini il aura encore plus envie de foutre la merde. Mais bon, entre ça et la distribution d'abonnements aux meilleurs sucposteurs, c'est moi où vous avez pris une autre direction pavlovienne depuis ce wikende ?

----------


## psycho_fox

Pas vraiment, ça me donne plutôt envie de me barrer. 
Mais il y a plein de gens que j'aime bien ici, alors ça fait un peu chier.

----------


## O.Boulon

> la distribution d'abonnements aux meilleurs sucposteurs


what ?

----------


## mescalin

Bah, à moins que je ne soit une fois de plus tombé dans le panneau de l'humour de l'an 2000, ya eu distrib un peu plus haut sur le topic de six mois et dans un autre de un an (de ce que j'ai vu ce wikende), me semble, suite à des post TB approved.

----------


## CaeDron

> Pour cette bonne parole, tu gagnes 6 mois d'abo gratos (voir PM). 
> 
> PS : Ca ne marchera pas pour les prochains, bande de fayots


Peut-être voulait-il parler de cela ?

EDIT : Ha ben vlà.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ah ouais.
Bon, tant que c'est des abos pour un magazine de merde, ça va.
J'avais peur que ça soit des abos pour CPC.

----------


## Euklif

> le délire de psycho_fox et *son misérable user*


 ::blink:: 
Une pitite explication siouplait  ::unsure:: 

Edit : Merci pour l'explication mescalin.

----------


## mescalin

> Une pitite explication siouplait


http://forum.vbulletin-fr.org/modifi...rs-misérables

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Bon les mecs on va arrêter le hors-sujet.
Psycho_Fox est venu se plaindre de son statut de miserable user, un statut qui est normalement réservé à ceux et celles qui insistent *lourdement*, malgré un certain nombre d'infractions.
Pour info, c'est un statut qui s'applique comme un ban, sauf que là, vous avez droit à des pages bidons qui vont parfois s'afficher à la place de la page demandée.
Or, il se trouve que Psycho_Fox ne devait pas être miserable user et on est donc en train de mettre les mains dans le cambouis pour voir où est-ce que ça coince.

A présent, retour aux conversations et autres doléances *en rapport avec des soucis techniques*. Merci.

----------


## Pelomar

Le miserable user, ca serait super drôle si c'était clairement affiché quand t'en es un.
Là ca fait un peu coup de pute sans intérêt.

----------


## MotteMotte

> Le miserable user, ca serait super drôle si c'était clairement affiché quand t'en es un.
> Là ca fait un peu coup de pute sans intérêt.


Ben je crois que c'est le cas. Psy avait son pseudo en rouge bordeaux et le sous titre "Misérable.".

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Un mec qui est ciblé obtient automatiquement le titre "Borderban". Normalement.
En passant Motte, faudrait voir à réduire la taille de ta signature, elle est presque deux fois trop grande.

----------


## Silver

Problème avec la pub Clairefontaine, elle renvoie vers un 404 not found (j'ai ce lien qui ne fonctionne pas).
Edit : C'est le bandeau tout en haut qui a un problème, pas la bannière juste en dessous.

Rien à voir mais dans ma région en France Clairefontaine désigne un hôpital psychiatrique situé dans le village du même nom.  ::ninja::

----------


## ekOz

Les liens de navigation rapide, ainsi que les boutons "envoyer une réponse rapide" et "aller en mode avancé" qui sont désormais écrits en rouge, c'est volontaire ?
Si oui, ça pique les yeux  ::P:

----------


## StrangeLove

j'ai un problème avec le thème "Mobile", je n'arrive simplement plus a changer de thème et vu que ce thème a des fonctionalités limités ça me fait grandement chier ...

help!

----------


## Emile Zoulou

FULL SITE en bas de page.

----------


## StrangeLove

Merci, mais déjà tenté maintes fois: quand je clique Full Site, je n'ai accès qu'à la page d'accueil. Si je vais sur un sous-forum/thread/préférence, je rebascule en Mobile et je n'ai donc pas accès a la page de préférence ou je pourrai changer de thème. 

[image]http://www.hark.com/clips/vhjfnzxpct-admiral-ackbar-its-a-trap[/image]

----------


## Frypolar

Full site puis tu choisis encore un autre thème et là il le gardera en mémoire.

----------


## StrangeLove

J'y arrive pas...c'est trop dur.

en Full Site, si je vais sur "actions"->"options générales" par exemple, j'ai le message si dessous qui s'affiche, paré du thème Mobile bien sûr...




> We are sorry, this content is not supported via the mobile style. 
> Click Here to go to the Forum Homepage.

----------


## Frypolar

Tu cliques sur Full site, ensuite tu vas en bas de page et tu choisis la skin x86 ou CPC Dark. Y a rien de difficile.

----------


## StrangeLove

Ok merci, en fait comme le nom qui apparaissait dans ce menu etait "CPC" (FULL SITE), je pensais que ce menu etait un menu de navigation du forum et je ne l'avais pas déroulé.

Je vais me cacher, j'ai trop honte...à bientot!

----------


## PrinceGITS

J'ai un souci avec la couleur des boutons de la skin CPC. Avant, ils étaient noirs (ou rouge foncé,, je ne sais plus trop). Maintenant, ils sont rouge vif !

----------


## Nelfe

> J'ai un souci avec la couleur des boutons de la skin CPC. Avant, ils étaient noirs (ou rouge foncé,, je ne sais plus trop). Maintenant, ils sont rouge vif !


Pareil, je pensais à un soucis de mon navigateur mais ça me rassure  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Greg.

Petit soucis dans les mails que l'on reçoit (rapport périodique) :

Si l'on clique sur un lien du genre "#postxxxxxx" (pour un numéro de post) on tombe systématiquement sur le premier post du topic, par contre celui du "goto=newpost" marche niquel.

----------


## ekOz

> J'ai un souci avec la couleur des boutons de la skin CPC. Avant, ils étaient noirs (ou rouge foncé,, je ne sais plus trop). Maintenant, ils sont rouge vif !


 :tired: 

Même réflexion de ma part, 4 posts au dessus  :;):

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Même réflexion de ma part, 4 posts au dessus


Tu as du mettre quelqu'un en ignore list car c'est 7 posts au-dessus.  :;): 
Mais bon, je ne l'avais pas vu.

----------


## Epikoienkore

> Tu as du mettre quelqu'un en ignore list car c'est 7 posts au-dessus. 
> Mais bon, je ne l'avais pas vu.


Ben chez moi ton post qu'il a quoté est le 371ème et le sien le 374ème...  ::O:

----------


## ekOz

C'est surtout que j'ai pas compté  ::P: 
Bref, ca date d'hier, donc c'est tout récent, c'est qui qui a tout pété ?

----------


## Epikoienkore

> C'est surtout que j'ai pas compté 
> Bref, ca date d'hier, donc c'est tout récent, c'est qui qui a tout pété ?


Arf, ok !

En tous les cas c'est rétabli chez moi, plus personne n'a donc à se dénoncer...  ::P:

----------


## ekOz

Idem, le mystère reste complet  :^_^:

----------


## Ymnargue

Bonsoir, 

Depuis quelques temps je ne peux plus effectuer de recherches directement dans une discussion. 
Dès que je tente en introduisant un mot clef dans "Rechercher dans la discussion", le forum me renvoi à la recherche avancée qui ne permet pas une recherche direct dans le corps 
d'une discussion précise.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution ? Merci d'avance !

EDIT : Ok, ça refonctionne -_- je comprend pas ce qui s'est passé, mais ça fonctionne parfaitement à nouveau. Et j'ai posté ma demande y a deux minutes. 
Cte monde jvous jure -__

----------


## GrandFather

Y'a quelques ratés parfois au niveau du bandeau publicitaire. Certes ça ne vient pas de vous mais de la régie publicitaire, mais ça fait un peu tache...


Ou alors c'est une pub sophistiquée pour un cabinet de consultants en développement Web...  ::P:

----------


## SAï

Les compteurs de _views_ des topics semblent bloqués depuis hier au moins.

Dépêchez-vous de réparer ça parce-que j'en ai besoin

----------


## ekOz

J'viens de remarquer un truc en passant dans la nouvelle zone des jeux de baston: les sous-sections sont linkées en haut de la page, alors que ces liens ont été retirés depuis un moment dans les autres section (je pense notamment a la section TF2).

Perso je préfère quand ces liens sont présents, c'est moins bordelique pour trouver ce qu'on cherche.

----------


## Boitameuh

Hello petit soucis sur mon compte, je ne reçois plus de messages privés, ma boîte retourne "boîte pleine" à l'expéditeur alors que c'est loin d'être le cas. Donc ma requête est simple : au secours.

----------


## geoffroy

Il m'arrive quelque-chose de bizarre dans le sous-forum Starcraft 2 :



En gros, j'ai la "possibilité" de modifier les titres de topics. Évidemment, comme j'ai pas les droits de modération, le titre ne se met pas à jour (il y a une petite étoile qui tourne à l'infini à côté comme si ça attendait la réponse du serveur). Mais c'est quand même bizarre que ça me fasse ça quand je double-clique à côté du titre du topic.

----------


## Grosnours

Normal, ça le fait depuis la migration.

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

Et y a pas moyen de corriger ?

Exemple sur celui-ci : 

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/28...r-temporel-emo

Mais aussi mon topic sur les OVNI  :tired: 

FFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

----------


## Wobak

Bug : que tu fasses "répondre" ou "répondre avec citation", au final y'a une citation...

----------


## DJCot

> Bug : que tu fasses "répondre" ou "répondre avec citation", au final y'a une citation...


Ah non, pas chez moi. Le bug serait chez toi donc ?

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Y a-t-il moyen pour que les sous-forums non lus ne mettent pas leur parent (lu entièrement) en non lu ?
Par exemple la sous-section "Jeux du forum" et son parent "Tout ou rien".

Ou alors faire des jeux du forum une section à part dans le bistro...

----------


## Wobak

> Ah non, pas chez moi. Le bug serait chez toi donc ?


Ça ne le fait pas chez moi pour la réponse rapide. Par contre reclique dessus et la nouvelle page qui s'ouvre, elle, a bien la citation.

----------


## DJCot

Si tu double-cliques sur Répondre en effet mais tu ne l'as pas précisé qu'il fallait double-cliquer  ::ninja::

----------


## ShinSH

Sur certaines pubs, pubs.canardpc.com bloque l'affichage de la page comme quelques mois auparavant...

----------


## Wobak

> Si tu double-cliques sur Répondre en effet mais tu ne l'as pas précisé qu'il fallait double-cliquer


Parce qu'à mon boulot ça m'ouvre direct la page, le truc de réponse rapide est bloqué par mon proxy je pense...

----------


## flochy

> Sur certaines pubs, pubs.canardpc.com bloque l'affichage de la page comme quelques mois auparavant...


Je pense avoir l'illustration du problème. C'est vrai que du coup, c'est looooong à charger une page, puisque je me prends régulièrement cette page vide pendant quelques secondes.

----------


## le faucheur

Idem de mon coté. CPC met de plus en plus de temps a charger la page.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Chez moi c'est la pub FdJ qui met la zone quelque chose de bien. Du coup je réactive adblock jusqu'au prochain tirage.

----------


## Oncle_Bob

La même que Flochy. Depuis hier, ça pédale dans la semoule comme il faut avant de m'afficher une page du forum.

----------


## ShinSH

Donc Zoulou, il faut qu'on discute pour ça. Enfin faut pas que j'oublie de t'en parler un jour ou t'es dispo, parce que j'ai une probable solution pour ça.

----------


## deathscythe0666

Un bug d'authentification : quand on n'est pas connecté et qu'on cherche à répondre à une personne, la page (1) de saisie login/passwd s'affiche, on y entre les identifiants, on valide, il nous remercie de se connecter puis redirige à nouveau vers l'authentification (page (1)).
En revenant en arrière avec le navigateur, on ne peut toujours pas répondre.

Par contre, en s'identifiant avec le bandeau du haut du forum, ça marche.

----------


## Avathar

Tiens, on en parlait vaguement lors du changement du site, l'arborescence en bas de page, elle est pas là dans les sujets fermés. Riens, de grave, juste remonter l'info.

----------


## moimadmax

Sinon j'ai eu plusieurs fois un bug génant ces derniers temps.
Quand je post, une page blanche avec juste un message du style : "Files was too large to upload". Et le post n'est pas envoyé. Quand j'ai de la chance il n'est pas perdu par Opera. Mais des fois si.
Bon là ou je suis la connexion est bien pourrie. Donc ça vient peut être de là.
EDIT: Je dois être maudit car je viens d'avoir:


> Votre envoi ne peut pas être exécuté car la marque de sécurité est manquante.
> 
>  Si ceci survient de façon inattendue, veuillez en informer l'administrateur en lui décrivant les actions effectuées avant de recevoir cet erreur.

----------


## Jikob

Petit problème, je croyais que ça venait du vieux navigateur du boulot, mais j'ai le même chez moi.

Quand on est déconnecté et qu'on veut poster un message, on tombe sur une page qui nous propose de nous connecter. Mais quand on remplit les champs, qu'on valide et qu'on clique ensuite sur "Cliquer ici si notre navigateur ne vous redirige pas", on retombe à nouveau sur cette page de connexion. Si on valide, ça recommence et on tourne en rond. 
Le seul moyen est de s'identifier à l'aide des champs dans la petite barre en haut en dessous de la bannière. C'est chelou.
Et désolé si ça a déjà été signalé.

----------


## Nazedaq

Ce n'est pas vraiment un bug, pas du tout même...
J'ai l'air crétin mais je ne trouve pas le lien pour retrouver la liste des topics auxquels j'ai participé....le forum est vaste et ça défile vite, vous pouvez me renseigner ?

merci d'avance

----------


## galoustic

Depuis 2, 3 semaines, j'ai un mal fou à naviguer sur le site... Alors que je n'ai pas ce soucis sur le reste du net.
C'en est au point de ressembler à de la navigation façon bon vieux 56k, voire pire... je dois recharger la page plusieurs fois afin qu'elle s'affiche correctement. Et je ne parle même pas de tenter d'ouvrir plusieurs liens en simultané.
Je suis sur Firefox 7.0.1.
Problème de fréquentation ? Migration de serveur ? Envoutement chamanique ? (voir que je suis le seul à me plaindre m'inquiète :/ )

----------


## t4nk

FF7... Cherches pas plus loin. :demitrollface:

----------


## Teto

> :demitrollface:


:trollentier:

----------


## Epikoienkore

C'est cool, là je crois que *galoustic* il se sent grave aidé.
En tous les cas, de mon côté et avec ma connexion en carton qui n'arrête pas de se désynchro, je n'ai aucun problème sur le forum des canards comme sur le site. Et pour Firefox je suis en 7.0.1 également.

----------


## Teto

Oui, je m'excuse, posté trop vite.
Je précise donc : je suis aussi sous FF7 et zéro problème. Je verrais bien une extension quelconque incompatible avec cette version du navigateur. J'ai lu quelque part qu'il y en avait. C'est tout ce que je peux dire, désolé.  ::):

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Tiens, une petite question, ça serait possible d'avoir une petite mise à jour de la balise youtube ?
Histoire d’intégrer la fonction fullscreen par exemple, et aussi un poil plus large genre du même format que sur youtube maintenant.

Je demande ça, parce que j'ouvre à chaque fois les vidéos dans une nouvelle fenêtre pour avoir ces options là.
Même si techniquement, c'est du luxe.

----------


## Tien 12

Faut éduquer ceux qui postent. La petite icône  permet de poster moultes vidéo en copiant simplement l'url de la page de la vidéo.

J'y pense, en fait, il suffirait de supprimer la balise pour forcer les gens à passer par cette icône.

----------


## Doc TB

http://www.gandi.net/news/fr/2011-10...que_partielle/

Suite à une panne de courant dans le datacenter de gandi ce matin, les serveurs CPC ont redémarrés salement. Je dois proceder à une coupure de 15/20 minutes pour remettre en ordre tout ce brodel.

----------


## gregounech

Ah oui c'était le brodel la.

----------


## Grosnours

Je crois que le script qui s'occupe de mettre un minimum de majuscule dans les posts a un léger effet de bord ou alors il fait du zèle pour éviter que l'on "crie".
En effet si je veux poster un message qui contient uniquement quelques lettres en majuscules, elles passent automatiquement en minuscules.
Or, par exemple, ftfy me parait avoir un poil moins d'impact (et de reconnaissance visuelle) que FTFY.
JMTC.

----------


## got2bi

J'ai un petit souci, j'essaie d'envoyer un MP et quand je regarde dans le dossier message envoyé rien n'apparait. Alors il est parti ou pas ce #!@/ de message?!?

----------


## Wobak

La case "Save a copy of this message in your Sent Items folder." est cochée ?

----------


## galoustic

Bon de mon côté ça ne s'améliore franchement pas, la dernière erreur qui m'a bien fait rire :




> Bad Request
> 
> Your browser sent a request that this server could not understand.
> Apache/2.2.16 (Debian) PHP/5.3.3-7+squeeze3 with Suhosin-Patch Server at www.canardplus.com Port 80

----------


## keulz

Quand je veux aller au premier message non lu du topic unique hardware, je me prends un gros 404 dans les dents... Mais j'ai pu y aller en entrant dans le topic normalement.

Chromium

----------


## Jeckhyl

CanardPC est tout de même le seul site de mon Internet à moi (soit assez limité) qui très, très régulièrement (genre une fois sur deux, nécessite un rafraichissement) s'affiche partiellement.

----------


## ben_beber

Jeckyll, si tu utilises chrome, ça arrive de temps à autre qu'il ne charge pas complètement les informations de feuille de style, le mieux est de vider ton cache, et cela reviendra comme neuf.
Et si tu ne veux pas, un control + F5 sur la page peut temporairement résoudre ton soucis.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Firefox. Et même après RaZ du cache, le problème persiste (uniquement ici).

----------


## Tien 12

Format C:/ !  ::ninja::

----------


## Jeckhyl

On m'a conseillé le Alt F4 mais ça ne marc

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

Le filtre SmartScreen d'hotmail m'indique que les messages en provenances "Courrier Canardpc.com" sont suspects ...

----------


## kenshironeo

Ce soir, les caractères ne s'affichent pas comme d'habitue sur cpc, avec internet explorer9, windows 32.
Des caractères se chevauchent, quoi de neuf et messages privés sont mélangés.
Je ne sais pas si ça vient de moi, de mon cache d'une maj du forum?

En dehors de cela, le rouge clair et foncé des caractères n'est pas come d'habitude, alors que je n'ai rien changé dans ma configuration,une mise à jour a eu lieu mais uniquement pour firefox que je réserve aux sites mal codés qui tournent mal sous ie.

Voici une image 

http://imageshack.us/f/706/forumbuggu.png/

Le problème est spécifique à ie et ne se reproduit pas sous firefox 8 après vérification(miseà jour de ff en version 8 ce soir).

----------


## DJCot

Sur IE 8 au taf ça me le fait tout le temps, mais comme c'est au boulot  ::trollface::

----------


## t4nk

> internet explorer9
> ...
> firefox que je réserve aux sites mal codés qui tournent mal sous ie.


Guys, we've got a winner.

----------


## Teto

And a big one.

----------


## moimadmax

> une mise à jour a eu lieu mais uniquement pour firefox que je réserve aux sites mal codés qui tournent mal sous ie qui ont été codés en respectant les standard du web et qui ne tiennent pas compte des solutions propriétaire créé par MS seulement pour IE.
> Le problème est spécifique à ie


Fixaid.

Sinon fais gaffe kenshironeo si un webDev te lit, il pourrait relancer un bucher. Ou te pendre par les testiboules jusqu'a ce que mort s'en suive. 
IE c'est la bete noir du web, bien qu'avec les dernières versions ça va en s'améliorant.

----------


## abelthorne

Je ne sais pas si c'est le meilleur endroit pour signaler ça mais lorsque je me rends à la première page du sujet Reliures, j'ai un gros message d'avertissement qui dit que la page est vérolée parce qu'elle a un lien vers sephres.free.fr (apparemment, Sephres est un membre du forum qui a posté dans la page en question), qui est "connu pour diffuser des malwares", etc.
Ce serait peut-être utile que les admins vérifient qu'il n'y a pas de problèmes sur le forum liés à cette alerte.

EDIT : manifestement, c'est quelqu'un qui n'est plus actif depuis 2008 et le lien vers son site (qui n'existe peut-être plus vraiment) concerne des images dans sa signature.

----------


## ducon

« Accepter les requêtes pour être ami sélectionnées » et « Rejeter les requêtes pour être ami sélectionnées » quand un canard demande à être ami.

----------


## Jeckhyl

C'est du franco-taïwanais.

----------


## Grosnours

> Fixaid.
> 
> Sinon fais gaffe kenshironeo si un webDev te lit, il pourrait relancer un bucher. Ou te pendre par les testiboules jusqu'a ce que mort s'en suive. 
> IE c'est la bete noir du web, bien qu'avec les dernières versions ça va en s'améliorant.


Ça c'est du doux euphémisme puisqu'IE 10 est le navigateur qui exécute JS le plus fidèlement aux normes :
http://kristopolous.blogspot.com/201...surprises.html
 ::P:

----------


## moimadmax

En même temps, il était temps. Car avec la montée en puissance de l'internet mobile, si il faut faire une version normal + une compatible IE + une compatible mobile. Bonjour la galère.
En même temps Chrome et FF faisait aussi quelques trucs dans leur coin, comme le Gears, les propiété CSS préfixé moz- et webkit- ...

Je pense que le jour ou le webdev pourra faire son site en se basant sur la doc du W3C et en étant sûr qu'il sera rendu correctement partout n'est pas encore arrivé. Mais on en a jamais été si proche. En même temps ce jour là il faudra que le W3C rende sa doc moins imbitable.

----------


## mescalin

J'ai toujours ce soucis d'image en haut de certaines news (ça le fait pas sur toutes, bizarrement), où c'est la preview qui s'affiche en grand (et donc tout pixellisé moche). Genre là ça me le fait sur la dernière sur hadopi.

---------- Post added at 15h29 ---------- Previous post was at 15h27 ----------




> En même temps, il était temps. Car avec la montée en puissance de l'internet mobile, si il faut faire une version normal + une compatible IE + une compatible mobile. Bonjour la galère.
> En même temps Chrome et FF faisait aussi quelques trucs dans leur coin, comme le Gears, les propiété CSS préfixé moz- et webkit- ...
> 
> Je pense que le jour ou le webdev pourra faire son site en se basant sur la doc du W3C et en étant sûr qu'il sera rendu correctement partout n'est pas encore arrivé. Mais on en a jamais été si proche. En même temps ce jour là il faudra que le W3C rende sa doc moins imbitable.


Hou comment ça dévie dangereusement. En même temps ça fleurait bon la polémique gratuite sa remarque à kenshironeo (successfull, du coup).

----------


## Camui

Alors je déboule à l'emporte-pièce parce qu'à chaque fois que je lurke le forum en étant non loggé, et que je souhaite me logger pour dire à un gens qu'il est bête, et bien voilà t'y pas que le forum me dit "ah mais bienvenue Camui" et juste après il me dit "mais dtc la réponse car tu n'es pas loggé". 

Bon, ça devait me le faire sous FF4 (SNIN) et now sous FF8 (PS2) et ce forum est une sandale. 

P.S. : le log sur la page d'accueil du site se passe bien.

Merci de m'envoyer l'exe d'IE5 par pigeon pour que mon log-in se passe mieux.

----------


## Frypolar

De mémoire en passant par la skin x86 ça marche.

----------


## Redlight

J'aurai une question :

Pourquoi quand je suis dans la section Jeux vidéo PC, je n'arrive pas à retrouver ses sous section. Qui pourtant, sont bien identifié comme des enfant de la section PC (exemple la section Elder Scroll ne figure nulle part quand je suis dans la section Jeux vidéo PC)

----------


## Kass Kroute

A l'instant, j'ai cliqué sur le bouton "Aller au premier nouveau message" du topic "Suggestions magajine canard PC" et j'ai eu droit à une page "Data Base Error".
 ::o: 

Je suis revenu en arrière, j'ai re-cliqué et là, ça a marché...
Half est de passage, c'est ça ?

----------


## Mr Ianou

Une grosse image qui fait peur en allant sur un topic

----------


## moimadmax

C'est une image de signature d'un des canards  ::):

----------


## Tien 12

Je profite de mon message pour remercier d'avoir mis une couleur plus visible pour les liens hypertexte. C'est peut-être pas le bon topic pour ça, mais au moins, c'est fait.

Alors voilà ce que j'ai aperçu: Dans les "Derniers messages", certains topic ont leurs "views" à 0. Assez étrange, notamment pour des topics de plus de 4000 réponses (exemple CACAF.com). Je vais dans la sous section du forum (pour l'exemple, la Mare aux Canards) et là, je vois qu'il y a bien un nombre de vues conséquent, mais, assez étrange aussi, ce chiffre correspond exactement à "Replies" + 1 pour les 4 topics  ::huh:: .

Je suis allez voir une autre section, et là, pareil, mais pas pour tous les sujets par contre, mais pour, à bisto de nas, les 3/4.

Bon, ceci est pas grave, mais je voulais juste le signaler.

----------


## Rikore

Salut.
Je sais pas vraiment si on peut considérer ça comme un bug mais bon je savais pas où poster, si je me suis tromper me frapper pas siouplé.  ::sad:: 
Au fait voilà, quand je fais une recherche, genre euh imaginons "crevette", je vais avoir la liste des topics où le mot "crevette" est cité, mais j'arrive pas à afficher directement les posts concerné, je dois fouiller tout le topic pour tomber sur le mot "crevette"...  ::(:  Y'a une option pour régler ça ?

Merci.

----------


## Frypolar

Dans les options de recherche, choisis d’afficher les messages et non pas les sujets. C’est en bas, avant de lancer la recherche.

----------


## Rikore

Aaah mais au fait j'étais dans "Rechercher dans plusieurs type de contenu", c'est pour ça que je trouvais pas.
Merci !

----------


## Eklis

Depuis pas mal de mois les notifications du forum que je reçois sur ma boîte Gmail n'affichent plus d'expéditeur, à la place j'ai droit à un "(unknown sender) via canardpc.com". De mon côté j'ai juste un filtre pour que les mails en provenance d'ici soient mis dans une catégorie, rien de plus.

Idées ?

----------


## moimadmax

C'est peut être une modif du coté de Gmail. Car moi aussi lorsque j'envoie un mail d'une autre boite (@free) via Gmail ca me marque blabla@free.fr via Gmail.com. 
Mais je vois pas trop comment l'interpréter. Peut être que le serveur qui envoi les mails n'est pas dans le domaine cpc.

----------


## Max_well

C'est le from du mail qui est dans les choux.
Ca me fait pareil sur ma boite (mais qui n'est pas gmail).

Voilà le from envoyé dans le mail (récupéré dans les sources du mail)



> From: "Courrier Canardpc.com" <>


Personnellement ça le fait depuis la mise à jour du forum.

----------


## reveur81

Vous devriez revoir vos canonicals dans le forum. Actuellement, vous dupliquez votre contenu dans tout les sens. En terme de référencement, vous vous tirez une balle dans le pied. Je ne dis pas que vous êtes mal référencés, ce n'est pas le cas, je dis que vous vous limitez, vous vous imposez des barrières. Tous les messages existent sous les noms de domaine forum.canardpc.com, v3.canardplus.com/forums/, canardplus.com/forums/ il y aussi des url en "Archive" en ou x86. C'est vraiment la foire au n'importe quoi. 

Alors ce n'est pas grave hein d'être accessible à plein d'endroits. Ce qui est grave, c'est de référencer toutes ces urls. Surtout que Google ne semble vraiment pas trouver l'url parente plus importante que les autres. 

Bref, ça peut-être très vite réparé. choisissez l'url qui doit être référencée (http://forum.canardpc.com par exemple) et indiquez la dans l'url canonical (plutôt que <link rel="canonical" href="threads/57569-Forum-Soucis-techniques-bugs-et-optimisations-diverses/page15" />, on trouverait : <link rel="canonical" href="http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/57569-Forum-Soucis-techniques-bugs-et-optimisations-diverses/page15" />.

----------


## keulz

tof.canardpc est en rade ? Je peux uploader , mais les images n'apparaissent pas .

----------


## Wobak

T'as pas un message d'erreur genre image trop grosse ou quelque chose du genre ?

----------


## alegria unknown

> tof.canardpc est en rade ? Je peux uploader , mais les images n'apparaissent pas .


Exactement le même problème de mon côté, depuis hier.

Et rien à voir avec ça :




> T'as pas un message d'erreur genre image trop grosse ou quelque chose du genre ?

----------


## keulz

> T'as pas un message d'erreur genre image trop grosse ou quelque chose du genre ?


Ben ça marche normalement sauf qu'au lieu d'afficher l'image, ça met le symbole de l'image non chargée.

----------


## Tien 12

Je sais pas si tu as ce que je viens d'avoir, mais j'ai effectivement eu le symbole de "l'image cassée", mais en cliquant dessus, j'avais bien l'image en réso native. Je pense que le soucis vient de l'affichage de l'image dans le "mode show", car en "mode view", ça marche à l'adresse tof.canardpc.com .

----------


## laskov

Bonne année a tous

Bon pour commencer correctement l'année un bug dans ma messagerie privé

*Message privé spécifié(e) non valide. Si vous suivez un lien valide, veuillez notifier l'administrateur*

En gros j'ai voulut effacer mes messages et je me suis retrouvé avec ce message.

----------


## Oncle_Bob

> Exactement le même problème de mon côté, depuis hier.


Même chose de mon côté. Quand j'ajoute l'un des liens d'une image hébergée sur TOF, il n'affiche rien. Par contre, en rajoutant l'adresse de l'image native et en l'insérant dans le _post_ avec les balises qui vont bien, là ça marche. Merci pour l'astuce.

----------


## alegria unknown

Merci aussi pour l'astuce, ça fonctionne du tonnerre.

----------


## doggy d

bonjour à tous, petite question rapide pour ne pas créer de topic spécifique, comment changer notre adresse e-mail dans la rubrique "compte" perso ???? Merci d'avance.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Dans le message tiré du topic des vidéos s'en trouve une incrustée dans une citation.

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/16...=1#post5069092

Si on lance la vidéo depuis la citation, il est impossible de l'arrêter (alors que si on la lance depuis le message d'origine, tout fonctionne correctement).

----------


## PrinceGITS

J'ai un souci lors du chargement des pages. Cela reste bloqué sur pub2.canardpc.com.
J'ai remis le blocage de Ghostery et les pages se chargent instantanément.

----------


## poseidon8500

Je croyais être le seul ...

----------


## olih

> Je croyais être le seul ...


 Ça remarche.

----------


## Willyyy

Plop, 

Alors j'ai un problème idiot, je n'arrive pas à supprimer complétement l'ensemble de mes messages privés!
J'ai beau appuyer sur le bouton idoine, je reste bloqué à 99 messages sur cents...

----------


## kilfou

Tu les sélectionnes bien avant ?

----------


## Willyyy

Quand je veux supprimer mes mails, j'ai ça:




> Boîte de réception contient 0 messages. Vous avez 99 messages conservés, sur un total de 100 autorisés. (Vider ce dossier)


Et j'ai beau appuyer sur "Vider ce dossier", je reste à 99, et je ne vois aucun messages dessous...

----------


## kilfou

Alors c'est dans ta boîte de messages envoyés.

----------


## Willyyy

Idiot que je suis  ::(:  ::P: .

Merci Kilfou  :;): .

----------


## CaMarchePas

Pwet

Depuis peu je suis passsé chez Bouyghes pour mon portable, et en même temps pour faire bien j'ai déménagé du coup je n'ai plus de ligne internet donc je joue avec le téléphone en mode modem.

Quand j'étais chez Bouygues, le forum marchait impec. 
Depuis que je suis chez Free, le forum déconne méchant, mais que le forum cpc, pas les autres sites, pas d'autres forums vB, juste le forum.

La majorité du temps les pages sont longues à charger et/ou je me tape un "connexion avec le serveur réinitialisée" ou "délais d'attente dépassé"  alors que la page d'à côté elle continue à se charger comme il faut et je n'ai visiblement pas eu de perte de connexion. 

Si je fais la même chose sur d'autres forums, je n'ai pas le problème, mais même avec une seule page à la fois, la majorité des pages forum.canardpc.com sont longues ou me donnent un "serveur réinitialisé".

Sur le coup c'est sans doute plus un problème de free qu'a pas tout compris, mais comme je n'ai le soucis qu'avec ce forum... autant signaler ça.

----------


## ShinSH

pub2.canardpc.com bloque encore une fois le chargement du forum...

Je sais que c'est gratuit, qu'il faut bien essayer de gagner un minimum de sous pour rentabiliser le serveur, mais bloquer le chargement du forum pour des problèmes de pub, c'est aussi idiot que de demander une connexion permanente à un serveur DRM pour jouer en solo.

C'est vraiment compliqué pour vous de faire passer ce chargement en dernier, ou d'arranger ça pour que l'on puisse charger deux éléments à la fois? 41 secondes d'attente à chaque chargement de page parce qu'on n'a pas envie d'utiliser un bloqueur de pub, ça me rappelle beaucoup d'autres analogies idiotes dans le milieu du divertissement.

EDIT: Tiens, le serveur est revenu. Vous voulez pas quand même régler ce souci structurel avant que ça pète encore une fois?

----------


## atomicJo

Bonjour à tous, ma question va surement paraitre simpliste mais je dois avoir de la merde devant les yeux !!
Comment édite-t'on sa signature ? 
Rien ne permet de la modifier quand je vais dans mon profil (pas de petit bouton "stylo" comme pour les autres infos).

Merci

----------


## olih

Tableau de Bord -> Modifier la signature (en bas à gauche dans mes paramètres).

----------


## atomicJo

Merci! c'est fou comme on peut être obnubilé par un bouton sans voir ceux d'a coté !

----------


## ese-aSH

Bug?

Avec la skin "CPC Dark" on n'as pas le récap de la hiérarchie du forum en bas de page. Je parle du truc entouré en rouge là : 



Dont personnellement je me sers pour revenir au forum parent une fois parcouru un topic. Donc du coup j'ai laissé tomber ma tentative d'économie de pixels blancs pour revenir à la skin par défaut, comme le prouve mon super screenshot.

----------


## dark_pingouin

La question a peut être déjà été posée, mais il se fait tard et mes capacités deviennent limitées.  ::): 
Est il normal que je sois systématiquement obligé de vider le cache de mon navigateur pour pouvoir me logger sur le forum ?

En gros j'arrive sur le site, je veux poster un message, je clique sur "répondre à la discussion", la page de login apparaît mais ne fonctionne pas.
Je dois alors vider le cache de Firefox pour que le bouton "s'identifier" fonctionne.
Dans le cas contraire la page de login se recharge à l'infini.

Et une fois que j'ai fini de rédiger mon post, je dois à nouveau cliquer sur le bouton "s'identifier" pour qu'il soit enfin validé.  ::huh:: 

Merci pour les protips à ce sujet.  ::):

----------


## Teto

Perso j'utilise Firefox et je n'ai jamais de problème de ce genre. Donc je ne vois pas. Bon, d'accord, on est assez loin du protip, mais c'est pour info.  ::): 

Edit: Mais il est vrai aussi que j'utilise tout un tas d'anti-lourds qui sont bien utiles, même si je laisse passer les pubs pour ce site, sauf quand pub2.quelquechose essaie de charger quelque chose mais n'y arrive pas, d'où attente infinie). Et aussi, je supprime systématiquement les cookies en partant de la session.

----------


## ducon

> Est il normal que je sois systématiquement obligé de vider le cache de mon navigateur pour pouvoir me logger sur le forum ?


Vérifie la politique de sécurité de ton navigateur ?

----------


## Taro

J'expérimente des problèmes à l'envoi de messages privés et ne suis pas le seul. Un membre avec qui j'échange a aussi eu des soucis. L'envoi se fait en fond, mais le message privé reste dans la boite de saisie et aucun message ne confirme l'envoi. J'ai ainsi reçu en triple le MP d'un collègue et, pour ma part, je n'ai su que les MP fonctionnaient bien que en recevant des réponses à ces derniers. Ca ne me le faisait pas avant, même machine, même navigateur, même réglages...
 ::blink::

----------


## ese-aSH

> Merci pour les protips à ce sujet.


J'ai régulièrement un souci équivalent (sauf que moi c'est précis, c'est timé avec mes runs de ccleaner). Sans doute un cookie mal conservé.

----------


## dark_pingouin

Effectivement c'est pas le cache, c'est la suppression des cookies qui débloque la situation.
Mais c'est hyper lourd comme bug...  ::(:

----------


## Don Moahskarton

De mon coté je viens de remarquer que seul le thème CPC-Dark affiche les sous forums lorsqu’on est dans le forum d'au dessus.

----------


## ducon

Et le bitomètre nombre de messages est affiché dans le thème sombre.

----------


## Don Moahskarton

> Et le bitomètre nombre de messages est affiché dans le thème sombre.


Moi j'ai le compteurs.
Par contre, comment fais tu pour barrer ton texte ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Moi j'ai le compteurs.
> Par contre, comment fais tu pour barrer ton texte ?


[s][/s] et pour les skins c’est le bordel depuis le début, faut pas chercher.

----------


## MrBeaner

Je ne sais pas comment se passent les corrections du site, mais aux dernières nouvelles dans la fenêtre qui affiche l'ensemble des smileys, le nom est invisible (car de la même couleur que le fond).

Et pour le kwikwi aussi, j'aimerais bien savoir si je peux à nouveau compléter le répertoire des méthodes de mise en VOST FR sans y perdre une deuxième fois mon pucelage.  ::ninja::

----------


## Gigax

Dans la FAQ, des fautes d'orthographes grotesques




> Tous les membres sont listés ?
> 
> Certains membres peuvent ne pas être listés. L'administrateur peut choisir qui peut apparaître dans la liste. Il peu, par exemple, ne pas inclure les membres qui n'ont pas crée beaucoup de messages ou qui font partis de certains groupes d'utilisateurs.

----------


## Arcanum-XIII

Bug étrange, sous chrome (os x lion) : si je me connecte via la box au sommet du forum, il accepte mais après le redirect oublie le login. Obligé de passer par la page dédiée et de cocher "rester connecté".

----------


## Jeckhyl

Un petit détail qui m'agace (rien de grave mais un peu quand même) : depuis quelques temps, une modification - même dans la milliseconde suivant son envoi - d'un message engendre l'apparition du 

_Dernière modification par macouille ; 42/13/1908 à 26h71._ 

C'est récent, avant on avait quelques minutes pour éditer afin de corriger ses fautes, tournures de phrases maladroites etc. en loucedé.

Donc voilà, c'est juste cosmétique en gros mais j'ai du mal à m'y faire.

----------


## Teto

Heu... moi aussi en fait.

----------


## moimadmax

> Un petit détail qui m'agace (rien de grave mais un peu quand même) : depuis quelques temps, une modification - même dans la milliseconde suivant son envoi - d'un message engendre l'apparition du 
> 
> _Dernière modification par macouille ; 42/13/1908 à 26h71._ 
> 
> C'est récent, avant on avait quelques minutes pour éditer afin de corriger ses fautes, tournures de phrases maladroites etc. en loucedé.
> 
> Donc voilà, c'est juste cosmétique en gros mais j'ai du mal à m'y faire.


Il me semblait que ça n'apparaissait que si quelqu'un était venu lire le topic entre temps. Car sur des topics peu fréquenté tu as le temps pour le modifier, par contre sur les topics à 20posts/min c'est quasi instantané.

----------


## t4nk

> Un petit détail qui m'agace (rien de grave mais un peu quand même) : depuis quelques temps, une modification - même dans la milliseconde suivant son envoi - d'un message engendre l'apparition du 
> 
> _Dernière modification par macouille ; 42/13/1908 à 26h71._ 
> 
> C'est récent, avant on avait quelques minutes pour éditer afin de corriger ses fautes, tournures de phrases maladroites etc. en loucedé.
> 
> Donc voilà, c'est juste cosmétique en gros mais j'ai du mal à m'y faire.


J'appuie à 100% cette demande. Pas loin de l'intégralité de mes posts depuis cette modif se coltinent cette ligne.  ::cry::

----------


## DJCot

Ecrivez correctement du premier coup  ::ninja::

----------


## Frypolar

J’ajoute qu’avec la skin x86, quand on édite son post il devient invisible, il faut rafraichir la page pour le voir de nouveau.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> J’ajoute qu’avec la skin x86, quand on édite son post il devient invisible, il faut rafraichir la page pour le voir de nouveau.


Marrant sur la skin dark c'est presque l'inverse : si tu réponds et édite mais que tu rafraichis la page ensuite, tu ne vois plus ton message/edit !

----------


## altofeux

Salut,

Comment on fait pour supprimer son compte si on en a envie ? A part en insultant les modos ?

----------


## ylyad

Petit souci avec la bannière en skin X86:

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

Merci au modo qui est en train de nettoyer le caca du spammeur.  ::):

----------


## Caca Président

> Merci au modo qui est en train de nettoyer le caca du spammeur.


Fayot !

----------


## Lapinaute

> Salut,
> 
> Comment on fait pour supprimer son compte si on en a envie ? A part en insultant les modos ?


Même question de plus je souhaites supprimer tous les messages liés au compte.
Déjà mp Half, pas de réponse pour l'instant. Je supposes qu'il est occupé.

----------


## ducon

> Même question de plus je souhaites supprimer tous les messages liés au compte.
> Déjà mp Half, pas de réponse pour l'instant. Je supposes qu'il est occupé.


Tu comptes supprimer ou modifier les messages qui te citent ?  :;):

----------


## altofeux

Moi je ne compte pas  supprimer mes messages (ce qui est écris est écris), mais j'aimerais bien une réponse si il y en a une.

----------


## Lapinaute

> Tu comptes supprimer ou modifier les messages qui te citent ?


Non, juste mes posts serait nickel. J'ai commencer manuellement mais il y a du boulot, de plus je n'accèdes pas aux anciens posts. Une petite requête devrait faire l'affaire.

----------


## moimadmax

Pourquoi fais-tu cela ? C'est nul de supprimer ses posts car ça peu casser la discussion. C'est comme supprimer les pages d'un livre.
Je pense que tu dois avoir une bonne raison, mais c'est dur a comprendre.

----------


## Teto

Surtout que techniquement cela peut mettre le boxon dans la base de données, si les posts sont chainés les uns aux autres. Casser des maillons pourraient poser problème.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Hmm, de mémoire sur les forum Vb les messages ne sont jamais supprimés (sauf peut être par admin) mais juste "masqués" non ?

----------


## kilfou

Envoie un MP à Kahn pour la suppression de tes posts, half passe vraiment pas régulièrement.

Et oui, la plupart du temps, les posts sont pas supprimés "physiquement" du serveur, juste masqués aux utilisateurs lambda (les admins peuvent les voir).

----------


## ducon

Et dans les fils fermés ?

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Hello, petit rapport de bug : dans le bandeau de titre du forum, on voit bien "Réseau CPC Crunchez vos adresses URL Calculez la conso électrique de votre PC BARRE DE VIE BAS GROS POING", mais aussi "Hébergez vos photos", juste en dessous. Ce dernier texte n'est pas dans le bandeau de titre. Bug or Feature ?

----------


## dhabrelin

D'ailleurs en parlant d'héberger nos photos, j'ai voulu uploader quelques images il y a quelques instants (png et jpg), j'obtenais systématiquement une image "noire", alors que via d'autres services, aucun problème. Le soucis se situe chez vous ou chez moi?

----------


## ducon

Le png passe chez moi.

----------


## Yuccaman

Sur la page d'accueil en bas de page dans la section : "les rubriques" le lien jeux vidéos pointe vers http://www.canardpc.com/rubrique-jeux-video.com ce qui donne une belle erreur 404.

----------


## Zouuu

Je sais pas si c'est l'endroit le plus approprié, mais serait-il possible de générer un ENORME tag cloud des mots du forum CPC en forme de smiley  ::):  , c'est possible ?  :Emo:

----------


## Gtag

Je suis pas certain non plus que ce soit le lieu le plus approprié, mais vous ne voulez pas rétablir les anciens paramètres d’édition de post ?
J'aimerais si possible avoir 30sec/1min pour éditer mon billAY (puisque c'est comme ça qu'il faut dire il paraît) après l'avoir posté sans que la mention "message édité" n'apparaisse.
Parce que voila je suis un petit peu maniaque et j'ai envie que tous mes posts ou biyays soient parfaits, du premier coup.
Est-ce que ce genre de modif est dans les cartons, ou bien est-ce que vous êtes des vrais qui cliquent sans jamais zapper de virgule ou de faire d’erreur de typo ?

Edit: 'tain, fait chier.

----------


## moimadmax

> Je suis pas certain non plus que ce soit le lieu le plus approprié, mais vous ne voulez pas rétablir les anciens paramètres d’édition de post ?
> J'aimerais si possible avoir 30sec/1min pour éditer mon billAY (puisque c'est comme ça qu'il faut dire il paraît) après l'avoir posté sans que la mention "message édité" n'apparaisse.
> Parce que voila je suis un petit peu maniaque et j'ai envie que tous mes posts ou biyays soient parfaits, du premier coup.
> Est-ce que ce genre de modif est dans les cartons, ou bien est-ce que vous êtes des vrais qui cliquent sans jamais zapper de virgule ou de faire d’erreur de typo ?
> 
> Edit: 'tain, fait chier.





> Il me semblait que ça n'apparaissait que si quelqu'un était venu lire le topic entre temps. Car sur des topics peu fréquenté tu as le temps pour le modifier, par contre sur les topics à 20posts/min c'est quasi instantané.


Je m'autoCite. Mais je sais toujours pas si c'est comme cela que ça fonctionne.

----------


## Donnerstag

Il y a quelques mois j'ai eu la malencontreuse idée d'expérimenter le skin pour mobile sur pc fixe en passant par les options du tableau de bord ^^'. Depuis, impossible de revenir à la version classique car je ne parviens pas à accéder à la page "tableau de bord" qui n'est pas prise en chargepar le skin pour mobile...Y a t-il une autre façon de modifier le skin du forum ? J'ai déjà essayé en cliquant le lien "full site" sur la page de l'index du forum mais à chaque fois que je clique sur une section, le skin repasse en mode mobile.

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Anton

Clique là :
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/57...14#post5511012

Ca devrait restaurer.

----------


## Donnerstag

Ca fonctionne  ::lol:: . Merci bien mais c'était quoi la manip' à faire ?

----------


## Anton

Simplement se débrouiller pour avoir le code du style par défaut dans l'URL  :;):  Ici, styleid=14.

----------


## Donnerstag

Aaaaah ok.

----------


## altofeux

> Envoie un MP à Kahn pour la suppression de tes posts, half passe vraiment pas régulièrement.
> 
> Et oui, la plupart du temps, les posts sont pas supprimés "physiquement" du serveur, juste masqués aux utilisateurs lambda (les admins peuvent les voir).


J'avais complètement raté ce message. le Kahn dont tu parle c'est Kahn Lusth ?

----------


## poseidon8500

Oui  :;):

----------


## altofeux

merci !

----------


## Gtag

Je crois avoir été exaucé, merci beaucoup !

----------


## leboz

Bonjour,
Impossible de consulter les topics de la rubrique "Forum: Achat & ventes PC"
Un message m'indique qu'il faut avoir posté 50 fois (12 actuellement) , avant je n'avais pas ce souci.
Merci

----------


## t4nk

Logique, le quota a été remonté.

----------


## Chan

Impossibilité pour ma part de me connecter via l'accueil Canard PC. Je rentre mes identifiants/mots de passe, on me dit que je suis connecté et après la redirection de la page bah je ne suis plus connecté, c'est con. Par contre via le forum aucun soucis.

----------


## Goji

Ça ce n'est pas une nouveauté, et ça le fait même sur la page du forum ^^
Faut attendre que la page soit entièrement chargée pour cliquer dans la fenêtre de login, sinon souvent ça plante.
Une feature de Half, à n'en pas douter.

----------


## yggdrahsil

Petite question sur les styles X86 et Dark: Serait il possible de changer la couleur d'écriture des liens dans les profils (ajouter en ami, envoyer un message privé...) ? Car ils sont actuellement de la même couleur que le fond, ce qui vous l'avouerez n'est pas très pratique.

----------


## rico_sugar

> ...rubrique "Forum: Achat & ventes PC"...





> Logique, le quota a été remonté.


ça c'est vraiment dommage, par contre.
Il y avait tant de boulets que ça, ou bien?

----------


## DJCot

> ça c'est vraiment dommage, par contre.
> Il y avait tant de boulets que ça, ou bien?


Tu as tout dit, les mecs qui floodent dans tous les topics "je dis juste ça pour avoir le quota", ça finit par se voir, mais ça peut prendre du temps, on est pas étudiant chômeur H24 sur le forum à lurker tous les topics...

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

J'ai l'impression que le comptage du nombre de vue déconne complètement.

Par exemple, pour le topic "Watch Dogs" que j'ai crée.
Si j'affiche tous les sujets que j'ai commencé (ici), ça donne : Replies: 644 Views: 0.
Si j'affiche directement dans le forum "Jeux vidéo sur PC", là ça affiche : Replies: 644 Views: 645.

Dans les deux cas, ça m'étonnerai que les chiffres soient corrects.

Ça le fais sur pas mal de topics, j'ai l'impression qu'une mise à jour récente de vbulletin a foiré.
Genre sur le topic des séries ouvert avant-hier, c'est pareil.

----------


## Jolaventur

L forum ne retiens plus mon id, je dois me loguer à chaque fois.
ça vient de chez vous?

----------


## Teto

T'es sûr que t'as pas supprimé l'autorisation de ton navigateur à conserver les cookies ? Chez moi tout va bien.

----------


## Jolaventur

> T'es sûr que t'as pas supprimé l'autorisation de ton navigateur à conserver les cookies ? Chez moi tout va bien.


Oui c'était ça mais je lui ai juste demandé de pas conserver d'historique et non c'est tout ou rien.

----------


## Teto

J'utilise Firefox et le plugin Cookie Monster, ce qui me permet d'être très précis dans mes réglages.  ::):  Mais bon, affaire réglé, c'est le principal.

----------


## ese-aSH

pas mal de bugs d'affichage depuis pas très longtemps (1 semaine ptete) dès que je suis pas en plein écran (ce qui est chiant vu que je suis jamais en plein écran ...)





c'est un peu pénible

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Salut, 

Je n'arrive pas à modifier le titre du topic ci-après : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/26...C3%A0-noob-%21

J'ai pourtant tout bien fait comme il fallait, mais ça ne semble produire aucun effet... Quid, donc ?

----------


## Taï Lolo

Sur des topics assez vieux, c'est un bug connu. Il faut que tu demandes à un modo de le faire pour toi.

----------


## DarzgL

Assez fréquemment, Firefox crashe quand je tente d'accéder au forum. Je suis sur Linux (pas testé sur Windows). Jusqu'à présent c'est la seule source de crash que j'ai eue.

----------


## olih

> Assez fréquemment, Firefox crashe quand je tente d'accéder au forum. Je suis sur Linux (pas testé sur Windows). Jusqu'à présent c'est la seule source de crash que j'ai eue.


A tout les coup c'est flashplugin...

----------


## Aun

Le forum est passé en anglais (surement après un coup de ccleaner).
Je vais dans settings > general settings > forum language français > save settings.
A ce moment là la page de redirection est en français: 
Redirection...
Merci d'avoir mis à jour votre profil, Aun.
Cliquez ici si votre navigateur ne vous redirige pas automatiquement.
Puis ça revient sur la page des settings et tout est de nouveau en anglais...

----------


## Neit

> Le forum est passé en anglais (surement après un coup de ccleaner).
> Je vais dans settings > general settings > forum language français > save settings.
> A ce moment là la page de redirection est en français: 
> Redirection...
> Merci d'avoir mis à jour votre profil, Aun.
> Cliquez ici si votre navigateur ne vous redirige pas automatiquement.
> Puis ça revient sur la page des settings et tout est de nouveau en anglais...


Ton OS ne serait-il pas en anglais ?

C'est le bug que j'ai eu quand j'ai développé mon extension, le forum prend en compte la langue de l'OS et non les paramètres de l'utilisateur  ::(:

----------


## Aun

Non le windaube 7 est en français.
A noter mais je ne suis plus sur de ça, le forum était en français en y accédant par la barre d'adresse, mais en anglais quand je passais par google....

edit: Le forum est redevenu français avec le sélecteur de langue tout tout tout en bas du forum...

----------


## kpouer

Bon, les notifications par mail continuent de faire n'importe quoi, d'envoyer une nouvelle notification quand il y a de nouveaux messages plusieurs fois alors qu'on est pas retourné sur le topic.

----------


## galoustic

Petite question à propos des "Views" des topics.
C'est complètement à côté de la plaque depuis la dernière grosse mise à jour, non ?
Par exemple le topic de l'Occulus Rift cumule 0 vue pour 93 posts... ::huh::

----------


## JPKoffe

Je n'ai pas d'erreurs de ce côté là.

----------


## galoustic

> Je n'ai pas d'erreurs de ce côté là.


En effet, cela semble être un bug propre au tableau de bord.

----------


## M0zArT

Il n'y a pas de membre 1337, je suis déception !

http://forum.canardpc.com/members/1337

----------


## nakuni

> Les abonnements aux sujets sont buggés : les liens dans les mails reçus renvoient tous vers le premier post du sujet.
> 
> Par exemple http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/57...ek#post4354472


Juste pour dire que ce bug est toujours présent et c'est pas pratique  :;):

----------


## elkoo

Salut,
A moins que je ne l'ai pas vu, serait-il possible d'ajouter sur la version mobile le bouton permettant d'aller au dernier post non lu comme pour la version classique?

----------


## teddyrichert

Bonjour !

J'ai un petit souci, comme je suis nouveau j'ai remarqué que l'on pouvait changer le skin du site, je les ai tous essayés, puis je suis tombé sur le skin mobile et je suis bloqué dessus, et quand je clique sur Full Site, cela me redirige vers la page d'accueil du forum avec le skin de base, mais quand je clique sur un lien cela me remet sur la version mobile.

Merci

----------


## Wobak

Tu cliques sur Full Site puis en bas tu choisis une nouvelle skin ?

----------


## teddyrichert

Oui ça a bien fonctionné, merci  ::):

----------


## Le Glaude

Dites depuis aujourd'hui je me tape le forum "Centré" au milieu de mon écran, c'est normal ou y'a une couille quelque part ?

----------


## ylyad

Et la skin x86 a disparu?

----------


## moimadmax

Sans anti pub vous auriez remarqué que c'était pour Doom 3 BFG édition.
Du coup je pense que la suppression du thème X86 c'est pour ne pas y réchapper.

----------


## ylyad

J'ai pas d'antipub  ::trollface::

----------


## olih

Bah ça va durer une semaine max et ça reviendra 

Spoiler Alert! 


peut être  ::ninja:: 

.

----------


## moimadmax

ça c'était surtout pour le glaude. Et excuse l'aspect abrupte de la réponse mais en ce moment je traine trop sur le Topic GTA5.

----------


## Anton

Quelle horreur.
En plus à part le TM tout est caché derrière le forum, on n'aperçoit qu'un bout du logo.

----------


## Graouu

Vrai que c'est assez horrible le forum comme çà. Beurk. Mais bon c'est pour la bonne cause non ?

----------


## ducon

Ouin, le beau thème tout sombre est parti.  :Emo:

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Super le changement d'apparence du forum :/
Vive la pub qui prend la moitié de l'écran.
Wooo !

----------


## keukeu

Nan mais c'est bien sur un écran en mode portrait  ::P:

----------


## olih

En fait ça arrive une ou deux fois dans l'année.
Faut bien payer les serveurs.

----------


## Zepolak

Ouais enfin si ça doit rester jusqu'au 19/10...

Parce que la moitié de l'écran remplie par la pub (voire un tout petit peu plus, j'ai pas le compas dans l'oeil), ça repousse.

----------


## ylyad

Le 19/10/2012 comme date de fin, ça me convient bien  ::P:

----------


## Wolverine

:tired:  ben pas moi, si le 19/10/12 doit marquer la fin de cela, on est surtout mal barré, vu que ça n'arrivera plus  :tired:

----------


## ese-aSH

Sans déconner -_- pour un pov logo doom3 on se bouffe un forum en rikiki ?

----------


## Anton

Marrant en 1920.1080 je le vois pas  ::P:

----------


## ducon

Chez moi, le logo est en haut, caché par le forum.

----------


## GROquiK

> Euh... dites moi là... C'est mes yeux ou la largeur de page du template canardpc a rétréci ? 
> 
> Oups, pas dans le bon topic. Désolé :denisot:


Ce forum est un scandale  ::(:

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

> En fait ça arrive une ou deux fois dans l'année.
> Faut bien payer les serveurs.


Je pensais bêtement que les serveurs étaient offert gracieusement par Gandi ?

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

> Ce forum est un scandale


+1, c'est relou ce format pour de la pub.

----------


## max36

Bonsoir,
petit message pour les admin:
si vous chercher absolument a recevoir plus d'argent des pubs, mais en évitent cette méthode de zigouiller le forum, je vous propose celle-ci:

En effet le comptoir du hardware a trouvé la solution, une simple image qui demande a désactivé Adblock.
Et évidemment, vu que c'est demandé gentiment et sans forcer la main, je l'ai fait.
Alors si vous faisiez la même chose, je pense que des résultats se feraient sentir.

----------


## Izual

Si je ne me trompe pas, la régie pub paye le droit d'afficher ses pubs sur CPC, peu importe que ses utilisateurs aient AdBlock ou non.

----------


## olih

Et magie, c'est revenu comme avant.

----------


## Siscka

J'ai une question je sais pas où la poser ce sera ici !

Pourquoi on peut pas créer de topic wiki un peu comme sur JOL ?

C'est dommage parque souvent on veut rajouter des infos sur le jeu mais vu que l'op est passé à autre chose il n'est plus mis à jours.

----------


## Anton

Parce JOL est extrêmement personnalisé et codé par Mind (d'où le fait que leur version de vB a des années de retard sur les sorties actuelles), ce qui n'est pas réalisé ici. 
D'ailleurs tu ne trouveras nulle part sur les sites de hack vB son système de wiki, à ma connaissance y a que lui qui sache le faire (et évidemment, il ne fait pas tourner).

----------


## Siscka

Ah oui carrément je pensais pas que c'était si "secret" et "compliqué" à faire.

Merci pour la réponse.

----------


## Clad

Hello



En ce moment, sous firefox 16/WinXP.

----------


## Monsieur T

Ouais, et tout en bas à droite de la page aussi.

----------


## Clad

Oui c'est pas tres joli aussi mais au moins ca se superpose pas a un element clickable.

edit: probleme resolu a l'interieur d'un topic mais pas sur la liste des topics d'un sous-forum.

----------


## half

Voila, merci des retours, hésitez pas à me MP si vous trouvez d'autres soucis.

----------


## SeanRon

bonjour,
 je ne parviens plus à aller au tableau de bord. Le lien userpc à été remplacé par un #div vide. 

edit : au temps pour moi, je viens de trouver pourquoi. une fausse manip avec un module de blocage de sites de firefox.

----------


## Clad

Yo,

Encore un petit truc pas regle:

----------


## half

Fait, merci.

----------


## t4nk

Le tir commence à être rattrapé avec cette pub, mais, désolé half, il reste encore des trips pas jolis : 

là (c'est horrible s'il faut cliquer sur l'un des trucs superposés, ça se joue au pixel près) 



et là (champs carrément incliquables, heureusement qu'ils ne servent jamais ou presque)




Pourquoi tu ne mets pas le truc dans le bandeau écru-orange-écru comme avant ? C'était vachement moins gênant tout en restant très visible, et moins chiant à intégrer pour toi.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Et moins susceptible d'être adbloqué.

----------


## t4nk

Peuh, ça se fait en deux clics et un [entrée] au clavier.

---------- Post added at 11h10 ---------- Previous post was at 10h30 ----------

Edit : heu en fait, merci, tu m'as fait remarquer que la règle d'exception à CPC était décochéee. Va savoir pourquoi et comment ça c'est passé.  ::huh::

----------


## Froyok

Hmmm, c'est normal qu'on ne puisse plus renommer ses discussions ? Je vois pourtant souvent des topics renommés au fil du temps dans la section "Tout ou rien" mais pour ce qui est de mon topic, rien à faire. J'aurais bien aimé mettre à jour le titre : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/26...-des-saucisses

Je procède comme habituellement : j'édite le premier message et y met un nouvel intitulé, mais le topic garde son ancien nom. 
C'est réservé à l'élite désormais ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Anton

Moi ça marche cf topic de l'Actu. Tu fais bien _"aller en mode avancé"_ ?

Normalement en double cliquant sur le titre ça marche comme tu le demandes, mais perso j'ai jamais réussi, vu que le 2e ouvre ledit topic  ::happy2::

----------


## Vautour

Y a un bug sur les vieux topics non ?

----------


## Kass Kroute

Oui et il est têtu comme bug  ::|: 
Le seul moyen pour l'instant est qu'un modo change le titre.

Tu fais une demande sur ce topic et j'y ferai un petit tour  :;):

----------


## Froyok

> Moi ça marche cf topic de l'Actu. Tu fais bien _"aller en mode avancé"_ ?
> 
> Normalement en double cliquant sur le titre ça marche comme tu le demandes, mais perso j'ai jamais réussi, vu que le 2e ouvre ledit topic


 J'ai testé les deux méthodes. J’utilisais la première mais aucune n'a d'effet actuellement.




> Y a un bug sur les vieux topics non ?





> Oui et il est têtu comme bug 
> Le seul moyen pour l'instant est qu'un modo change le titre.
> 
> Tu fais une demande sur ce topic et j'y ferai un petit tour


 Avec la mise à jour du forum qu'il y a eu par le passé ça ne m'étonne pas en fait.
Je vais voir ça pour la demande via les modos.  ::):

----------


## SeanRon

salut,
je viens de prendre un gentil avertissement sur un topic qui a changé de règles pour les fêtes.
 il serai vraiment pratique de pouvoir afficher des notes sur fond jaune, 'stickées' au début de chaque nouvelle page d'un topic, ça manque sur le forum. et ça serai un bon moyen de rappeler simplement les règles du topic s'il y a. 

exemple:


ya peut-être même moyen de le faire sans avoir a alourdir la base, en utilisant un post_id inutilisé genre 0 ou 99999 éditable uniquement pour les modos via leur panel.... a voir.

----------


## Teto

Je suis d'accord, en plus cela évite d'éditer le titre, que personne ne lit de toute façon.

----------


## Frypolar

> salut,
> je viens de prendre un gentil avertissement sur un topic qui a changé de règles pour les fêtes.
>  il serai vraiment pratique de pouvoir afficher des notes sur fond jaune, 'stickées' au début de chaque nouvelle page d'un topic, ça manque sur le forum. et ça serai un bon moyen de rappeler simplement les règles du topic s'il y a. 
> 
> exemple:
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/eb0...6eb2b1d4cf.jpg
> 
> ya peut-être même moyen de le faire sans avoir a alourdir la base, en utilisant un post_id inutilisé genre 0 ou 99999 éditable uniquement pour les modos via leur panel.... a voir.


Ça doit faire au moins 2 ans qu’il a été demandé d’avoir un thread avec les règles qui ne soit pas planqué uniquement dans un des forums, qu’il y ait un endroit où les nouveaux puissent trouver une liste des modos au cas où ou ne serait-ce que la signification du code couleur ou même changer la couleur de la police des profils en skin x86 (blanc sur fond bleu clair c’est moyennement lisible). J’espère que t’es patient :smile:.

----------


## darkgrievous

Quand je tente de surfer sur la version mobile avec mon GS3 (via chrome/firefox) j'obtiens ce gentil message.

Par contre si je passe en version ordinateur puis retourne en version mobile, aucun problème.

----------


## cooperman

Bonjour,

Je viens de me connecté sur CPC par firefox, et le site est "sans dessus dessous", images manquantes , forum en vrac etc..
La je me suis connecté par chrome et pas de soucis.
Hier firefox est passé a la version 18, et j'ai que des soucis d'affichages.Pourtant javascript est bien activé.

Que puis je faire ? merci.J'espère avoir posté dans le bon endroit.

----------


## kpouer

> Quand je tente de surfer sur la version mobile avec mon GS3 (via chrome/firefox) j'obtiens ce gentil message.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/7d50...44ba0df358.jpg
> Par contre si je passe en version ordinateur puis retourne en version mobile, aucun problème.


Je crois que c'est à cause des # en fin d'url. Tu vire tout ce qui est après le # et ça marche (du moins sur iPhone quand on retire la fin c'est bon, sinon on a le même bug.) 




> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de me connecté sur CPC par firefox, et le site est "sans dessus dessous", images manquantes , forum en vrac etc..
> La je me suis connecté par chrome et pas de soucis.
> Hier firefox est passé a la version 18, et j'ai que des soucis d'affichages.Pourtant javascript est bien activé.
> 
> Que puis je faire ? merci.J'espère avoir posté dans le bon endroit.


J'ai Firefox 18 aussi, et rien remarqué de différent.

----------


## darkgrievous

> Je crois que c'est à cause des # en fin d'url. Tu vire tout ce qui est après le # et ça marche (du moins sur iPhone quand on retire la fin c'est bon, sinon on a le même bug.)


Merci, ta méthode marche.

----------


## kpouer

Cela dit c'est extrêmement pénible et ça serait bien que ce soit corrigé au niveau du forum.

----------


## zeXav

La fonction de recherche retourne des résultats que je ne m'explique pas.

Exemple concret :

Je recherche "*castle*" dans le champ en haut à droite, directement accessible.
Sur les 4 pages de résultats, il n'y a pas *Castle Crashers : Ca va faire planter le chateau !*

Je lance donc une recherche avancée :
Types de contenu : "Tous les types"
Mots-clef : "*castle*"
"Recherche dans les intitulés uniquement"
Idem toujours pas le topic *Castle Crashers : Ca va faire planter le chateau !*

Avec les mêmes paramètres mais sur le mot clé "*crashers*" ou même "*castle crashers*", je le trouve !

 ::huh::  ::huh:: 

EDIT : Il existe un autre topic [Castle Crashers] Le BTA avec des chevaliers au poireau et des faons pétomanes. qui réagit de façon un peu similaire.

----------


## darkgrievous

Peu importe le forum, le moteur de recherche est rarement à la hauteur.

Le mieux reste ed passer par google en utilisant "caslte site:forum.canardpc.com"

----------


## zeXav

C'est noté.
Merci pour la réponse.

----------


## max36

> Peu importe le forum, le moteur de recherche est rarement à la hauteur.


Et surtout avec la limitation de temps entre deux recherches...  ::|:

----------


## r4z0r

Il y a du spam dans le forum de HWM.

----------


## Air-n-Bag

J'ai un drôle de problème qui m'est arrivé sur plusieurs ordis différents : lorsque je me log sur le forum, on me remercie de m'être connecté mais lorsque je suis redirigé sur l'accueil, je ne suis toujours pas connecté. Donc je recommence, et ça me fait ça plusieurs fois de suite avant que enfin, je sois sous mon pseudo. Y'a un truc?

----------


## ducon

Des cookies refusés ?

----------


## DJCot

> Il y a du spam dans le forum de HWM.


Dieu aka half inventa la modobell pour pouvoir avertir la modération.

----------


## Air-n-Bag

> Des cookies refusés ?


Je sais pas, mais étant donné que je finis par être connecté, ça ne doit pas être ça :s

----------


## Frypolar

> J'ai un drôle de problème qui m'est arrivé sur plusieurs ordis différents : lorsque je me log sur le forum, on me remercie de m'être connecté mais lorsque je suis redirigé sur l'accueil, je ne suis toujours pas connecté. Donc je recommence, et ça me fait ça plusieurs fois de suite avant que enfin, je sois sous mon pseudo. Y'a un truc?


Je me souviens d’un soucis de ce genre au chagement de version du forum. Je crois qu’en passant par la skin x86 pour se connecter ça fonctionne mieux  ::unsure::

----------


## Air-n-Bag

Ah c'est peut-être ça, parce que j'avais mis le skin CPC Dark.  ::):

----------


## ducon

Je ne vois que les yeux du lapin avec le thème sombre :


Et le bitomètre est visible :

----------


## Robix66

> Je ne vois que les yeux du lapin avec le thème sombre :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/83cbad7...e503e42377.jpg


Ça c'est fait exprès.

----------


## kaien56ashtor

Bonjour,depuis hier obliger de fermer I.Explorer pour sortir du site CPC.
Impossible de faire retour page précedente et le bouton affiche¨"Retour
a Dynamic Banner" mais rien ne se passe.
J'ai testé sur d'autres sites pas de probleme.

----------


## ducon

Mets à jour Windows et/ou change de navigateur ou de système d’exploitation.

----------


## Ragondin

> Bonjour,depuis hier obliger de fermer I.Explorer pour sortir du site CPC.
> Impossible de faire retour page précedente et le bouton affiche¨"Retour
> a Dynamic Banner" mais rien ne se passe.
> J'ai testé sur d'autres sites pas de probleme.


La même mais sur Ipad. Je pensais que c'était le navigateur mais j'en ai essayé deux et même résultat.

----------


## Maximelene

Depuis hier, avec Chrome, je dois cliquer genre 23 fois sur le bouton "précédent" pour effectivement revenir à la page précédente. Uniquement sur le forum CPC.

----------


## Frypolar

Pas de problème sous Opera, skin x86.

----------


## gnak

Pareil avec Firefox, la fonction retour arrière ne fonctionne pas ou alors de manière complètement aléatoire sur les forums.

----------


## max36

> Depuis hier, avec Chrome, je dois cliquer genre 23 fois sur le bouton "précédent" pour effectivement revenir à la page précédente. Uniquement sur le forum CPC.


Je suis sous Chrome et j'ai vraiment aucun problèmes. Peut-être un de tes plugins ?

----------


## pesos

Même soucis depuis hier sous Chrome, impossible de faire précédent sur le forum (marche très bien sur les autres sites). Ça le fait sur le PC de la maison et aussi au taf...

ps : je n'ai aucun plugin

----------


## GenieGN

Salut les petits canards !

A quand une mise à jour du calculateur de consommation électrique ? 
Pour les CG notamment il ne connait pas encore les nvidia série 6... 

Merci !

----------


## ducon

Heu, c'est pour le site ouèbe, pas le forum.

----------


## Kass Kroute

> Je suis sous Chrome et j'ai vraiment aucun problèmes. Peut-être un de tes plugins ?


Pareil depuis ce matin. Adblock et Google Quick Scroll désactivés ou pas, ça déconne de manière aléatoire.


*Edit* : dans _about:plugins_ en désactivant le Flash Player "générique" et en activant celui inclus dans Chrome, le bug disparaît on dirait.
Un bug dans Flash ? Ce serait étonnant  ::trollface:: 


*Re-Edit* : on oublie le passage sur Flash, je viens de piger !
Voilà ce que j'obtiens comme Historique :

alors que je n'ai cliqué sur rien et que c'est strictement la même page dont il s'agit.

C'est comme si la page était rechargée à intervalles réguliers. Normal que ça ne fasse rien quand on fait page arrière.

Testé avec IE 9, même sans être connecté au forum => pareil.


Il faisait quoi Half ces dernières vingt quatre heures, hein ?  :tired:

----------


## Maximelene

Je viens d'ouvrir cette page, je l'ai en 3 exemplaires dans l'historique.

Y'a vraiment un soucis.

EDIT : après avoir validé ce message, cette page est maintenant en 9 exemplaires dans l'historique.

EDIT2 : je viens de dépasser les 12 exemplaires  ::ninja::

----------


## gnak

CanardpPc est en train de tuer l'Internet Multimédia 2.0. Dans 100 ans, les historiens vétus de seules peaux de chats, en hommage aux Grands Anciens Lolcats, graveront sur leurs tablettes en granit la fameuse histoire de la "Boucle parfaite qui reboota la planète".

----------


## Nihihi

Idem ici, Firefox 18.0.1, obligé de faire précédent une vingtaine de fois sur le forum. En revanche, rien à signaler dans l'historique.

----------


## Maximelene

> Idem ici, Firefox 18.0.1, obligé de faire précédent une vingtaine de fois sur le forum. En revanche, rien à signaler dans l'historique.


Dans l'historique lui-même, il ne m'affiche la page qu'une seule fois.

Par contre, sur Chrome (sur d'autres je ne sais pas), en restant appuyé sur la flèche précédent, tu as le menu montré par Kass Kroute, qui affiche l'historique "non filtré", et là ça foire (enfin, chez nous en tout cas).

----------


## max36

Bon ben je confirme: le forum sous chrome fonctionne nickel, même avec toutes les extensions désactivées.
Je suis sous Chrome 24.0.1312.52 m
Édit:
Sinon essayer de tout désactivé dans chrome://plugins/ , peut-être que c'est un plugins de la liste (attention à ne pas confondre avec les extensions).

----------


## Dark Fread

Même souci avec Opera, faut cliquer 5 ou 6 fois sur précédent pour remonter d'une seule page. Marrant comme bug  :^_^: 
_
Edit_ : ça me le fait sur mon ordi de salon sous Win7 64 mais pas sur mon vieux tromblon portable sous XP 32.

----------


## Kass Kroute

> Bon ben je confirme: le forum sous chrome fonctionne nickel, même avec toutes les extensions désactivées.
> Je suis sous Chrome 24.0.1312.52 m
> Édit:
> Sinon essayer de tout désactivé dans chrome://plugins/ , peut-être que c'est un plugins de la liste (attention à ne pas confondre avec les extensions).


Même en désactivant tout, absolument tout, le problème persiste  ::|: 
Et puis, le problème ne survient que sur les sites CPC et forum CPC.

Tiens donc : chaque "rechargement" de la page en cours se produit au moment où la bannière DLGamer en haut de page affiche un nouveau jeu.
Une fois ADBlock réactivé, plus de bannière = plus de soucis  :;):

----------


## Frypolar

> Même en désactivant tout, absolument tout, le problème persiste 
> Et puis, le problème ne survient que sur les sites CPC et forum CPC.
> 
> Tiens donc : chaque "rechargement" de la page en cours se produit au moment où la bannière DLGamer en haut de page affiche un nouveau jeu.
> Une fois ADBlock réactivé, plus de bannière = plus de soucis





> Pas de problème sous Opera, *skin x86*.


 ::P:

----------


## Norback

Le bug qui empêche d'utiliser la fonction "précédent" des navigateurs vient de la bannière DLGamer (celle à droite du logo "CanardPC.com", c'est à dire le div avec la class "ad_global_header"). J'ai l'impression qu'à chaque changement de jeu dans cette bannière, la page est rechargée. Quand on l’empêche d'apparaitre, le problème ne survient pas.
Solution temporaire: Réactiver AdBlock sur CPC...  ::|:

----------


## kpouer

Eh j'ai un doute: on est en roue libre ici ? On rapporte des bugs et on s'entraide pour les contourner ou il y a vraiment quelqu'un qui les lis et corrige ?

----------


## krass

Désolé, mais, comme d'autres, obligé d'activer Adblock pour profiter du forum pour pouvoir revenir en page précédente (win7 64, opera 12.12)... alors que CPC et le forum faisaient partie des rares sites non bloqués !

----------


## mikelion

Kaspersky détecte un trojan sur les pages du forum depuis hier.

----------


## max36

Sur toutes les pages ou des pages en particulier ?
Je suis sous Kaspersky et je n'ai rien eu pour l'instant.

----------


## Qiou87

Truc très moche que j'ai remarqué depuis hier : la bannière DLGamer en haut du forum est plus alignée correctement et y'a du code HTML en dessous. Y'a même un trait rouge bizarre au dessus du menu principal.



Sous Chrome (Win7 x64), AdBlock Plus désactivé, pas d'autres plugins. Si je réactive Adblock, la bannière s'en va, et tout est à nouveau joli.

C'est bien la peine de vouloir être un bon canard qui supporte la source de revenu du forum.  ::|:

----------


## moimadmax

Apparemment c'est lié plus au site complet qu'au forum.

----------


## Guilk

Salut. 
Je signale juste un petit truc à optimiser.

J'ai une connexion assez faible (téléphone portable qui fait hotspot, sans l'illimité ), et lorsque j'essaie d’accéder au forum via l'onglet "forum" du site, l'ouverture prend énormément de temps.

Par contre, si je tape "cpc forum" sur google, le site s'affiche tout de suite. 

C'est tout.

----------


## Wava

Je viens tout juste de m'inscrire, et j'ai rencontré un léger problème.

Il semblerait que certains pseudos rendent impossible l'inscription et la faisant passer pour un spam ...
Pour mon cas, j'ai pour pseudo habituel "Wave", et c'est en faisant un erreur de frappe sur la 6ème inscription que je m'en suis rendu compte.

Je tenais à le signaler même si je ne suis pas sûre d'avoir posté au bon topic.

Si en passant un Admin peut m'aider à modifier mon pseudo, ce n'est pas que j'aime pas "Wava" mais ...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## MonsieurLuge

J'ai eu la bonne idée d'ajouter un sondage à l'un de mes topics. Le problème c'est que je ne trouve pas l'option permettant de faire sauter ledit sondage qui est terminé depuis quelques semaines.
Des idées ? Bug ? Théorie du complot ?

----------


## Shynasha

T'as essayer de modifier le message d'origine ? Normalement il y a une petite case à décocher.

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Justement, c'est que je n'ai vu aucune option de ce genre.

----------


## Shynasha

C'est bizarre. A part ça, je ne vois pas. Désolé !

----------


## Anton

L'admin (Doc TB ou un autre rouge ou quelqu'un ayant les droits) doit le faire via le panel admin.

http://forum.canardpc.com/admincp/th...hp?do=killpoll

----------


## MonsieurLuge

C'est bien ce qui me semblait :/

----------


## Anton

C'est pas un bug, plutôt une optimisation : c'est dommage d'avoir désactivé les tableaux (en BBC, pas en HTML). Ca permet des trucs souples et lisibles pour certains topics plutôt que de la basse mise en forme.

----------


## kenshironeo

Depuis la mise à jour vers Internet Explorer10 la bannière dlgamer est déformée. Pas très grave mais bon^^

----------


## Nirm

Bonjour,
Suis-je le seul à avoir constaté un soucis de surcharge des serveurs hier soir?
Impossible d’accéder au forum ni au site CPC à partir de 23h je dirai.

(Toutes mes excuses si je ne poste pas au bon endroit)

----------


## Qiou87

> Bonjour,
> Suis-je le seul à avoir constaté un soucis de surcharge des serveurs hier soir?
> Impossible d’accéder au forum ni au site CPC à partir de 23h je dirai.
> 
> (Toutes mes excuses si je ne poste pas au bon endroit)


Les admins t'offraient une heure de sommeil en plus hier soir. Tu devrais les remercier.  ::ninja::

----------


## Nirm

> Les admins t'offraient une heure de sommeil en plus hier soir. Tu devrais les remercier.


Ma tendre et chère oui  ::ninja::

----------


## Frypolar

> Bonjour,
> Suis-je le seul à avoir constaté un soucis de surcharge des serveurs hier soir?
> Impossible d’accéder au forum ni au site CPC à partir de 23h je dirai.
> 
> (Toutes mes excuses si je ne poste pas au bon endroit)


Non t’es pas le seul mais ça peut être une maintenance ou un truc du genre.

----------


## Nirm

> Non t’es pas le seul mais ça peut être une maintenance ou un truc du genre.


Merci Fryp', tu me rassures, mon côté paranoïaque commençait à refaire surface.  ::|:

----------


## Narm

Tiens un petit bug qui avait été déjà été signalé auparavant il me semble ; j'ai voulu éditer un topic dans la section achat. J'ai pu éditer mon message, mais le titre du topic lui ne change pas...

----------


## Kass Kroute

C'est bien celui là ?
Vaudrait mieux parce que j'ai fait la modif' de toute façon  ::P: 


C'est un bug : passé trois ans, le forum n'affiche plus les modifs de titre.
En attendant un patch, il faut qu'un modo/admin passe le faire.
Il y a un topic exprès pour faire les demandes  :;):

----------


## TFC

J'essaye (depuis un moment) d'accéder au forum DevBlog ! Quand je l'ouvre je ne vois strictement aucun topic (il me semble qu'à sa création il y'a quelques années, j'avais pu le consulter).
Est-ce que le forum est publique ? Sinon, pourquoi n'y a-t-il aucun post pined qui explique comment le rejoindre ? J'ai posé la question à des modos (scie/luge) et il semble que ca vienne plutôt d'un bug.  ::P: 

Du coup je suis tout triste, je peux pas lire les topics d'autres codeurs  ::(:

----------


## Narm

> C'est bien celui là ?
> Vaudrait mieux parce que j'ai fait la modif' de toute façon 
> 
> 
> C'est un bug : passé trois ans, le forum n'affiche plus les modifs de titre.
> En attendant un patch, il faut qu'un modo/admin passe le faire.
> Il y a un topic exprès pour faire les demandes


Ouai c'est celui-ci : merci pour la modif et le lien !

----------


## Lepto

Bonjour,

J'ai une sorte d'ami qui postait ici il y a peu, mais ne peut plus: son nombre de posts est tombé à 0, et il ne peut plus envoyer de MP ou poster. Le message d'erreur dit que son compte a peut-être été désactivé... C'est arrivé à d'autres ces derniers temps ? Que faire ?
Merci !

----------


## ducon

Il a été banni ?

----------


## Lepto

Bah à priori non, ou s'il l'a été il sait pas pourquoi... La dernière fois qu'il a posté il y a quelques semaines c'était pour une petite annonce, et il a acheté un truc: rien de bien dramatique quoi  :;):

----------


## fougny

j'ai rien dit, je suis un idiot

----------


## Lepto

Y a t il un/des modérateurs/admin que je peux joindre à ce sujet ? J'ai regardé plusieurs fois un peu partout mais je n'ai rien trouvé... Il y a bien une adresse dans la rubrique "nous contacter" mais il a essayé sans succès.

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

Oui, tu peut envoyer un message privée à un admin (pseudo orange).

----------


## Frypolar

Orange c’est modérateur. Les admins sont rouges. Mais ça peut marcher quand même  ::P:

----------


## cooperman

Bonjour, j'ai un soucis avec mon portable lenovo.

Aléatoirement, sans rien faire, et plus souvent dans world of tank par exemple, au bout d'un moment, le clavier se bloque et fait un tuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut assourdissant.
2 choses:Je peux encore bouger la souris mais saccadé le déplacement.Clavier bloqué, je dois arréter le PC par la touche alimentation générale, et quelquefois débrancher la prise.

b: Au bout de 5-6 minutes, le bruit cesse mais impossible de se servir du clavier.Souris marche.Si je redémarre le pc, le problême persiste.
Il faut que je l'arrête completement.Un ami m'a dis que le fait d'appuyer sur 3 touches en même temps pouvait bloquer le clavier.OK dans W.O.T, ça peut arriver.Mais quand je surf simplement, ou même, je ne fais rien...
Evidemment Pc a jour, Vista, 2GO de ram, et Gdata 2013, spybots, ad-aware et defender n'ont rien trouvé.
Si je pouvais avoir une piste.
Merci a vous.

----------


## Frypolar

Salut,

En fait ce topic est dédié aux problèmes techniques du forum. Si tu as un soucis avec ton PC je te conseille de créer un sujet *ici*. Tu auras plus de réponses.

----------


## cooperman

Merci.

----------


## kpouer

J'ai un souci de login sur le forum:
quand je dois me logger, j'ai la page disant en gros bravo t'as réussi tu vas être redirigé. Et là, ben je suis redirigé et le formulaire de login est encore là, je dois recommencer.

----------


## Frypolar

> J'ai un souci de login sur le forum:
> quand je dois me logger, j'ai la page disant en gros bravo t'as réussi tu vas être redirigé. Et là, ben je suis redirigé et le formulaire de login est encore là, je dois recommencer.


Essaie de passer par la skin x86, je crois que ça fonctionne mieux de cette manière.

----------


## gregounech

> J'ai un souci de login sur le forum:
> quand je dois me logger, j'ai la page disant en gros bravo t'as réussi tu vas être redirigé. Et là, ben je suis redirigé et le formulaire de login est encore là, je dois recommencer.


Ce bug de chie me hante depuis la nuit des temps aussi.

En général au 2-3eme essai ca passe.

----------


## t4nk

Je crois que je l'avais déjà signalé. Ceux qui n'affiche pas le forum sur la pleine largeur de leurs écrans de 1920 pixels de large, ou pire les indigents ce traînant des netbooks de 1024  px de large ont une superposition en haut de page vraiment loin d'être agréable.

Là par exemple c'est sur FF en pleine largeur sur du 1680 px avec son frame de bookmark d'ouvert.



J'imagine que corriger les au moins trois bugs de mise en page reviendrait à se recogner un sacré morceau du code, mais éviter au moins la supperposition du bandeau "outils/recherche" et la ligne "affichage des résultats X à Y sur Z" se serait sympa.

----------


## cooperman

Bonjour,

"Erreur de contenu d'encodage", ça arrive que dans votre forum pour le moment.
J'ai vidé le cache, les cookies, ccleaner.
Mais l'erreur est revenu.
Ca viens de Vous ou de firefox ?
Merci.

----------


## Wobak

Une fois en full site, tu as le skin selector en bas à gauche pour modifier définitivement  :;):

----------


## darkgrievous

> Je crois que je l'avais déjà signalé. Ceux qui n'affiche pas le forum sur la pleine largeur de leurs écrans de 1920 pixels de large, ou pire les indigents ce traînant des netbooks de 1024  px de large ont une superposition en haut de page vraiment loin d'être agréable.


Idem en 1440*900  :Emo:

----------


## Frypolar

Vous avez essayé avec la *mise en page de Skiant* ?

----------


## kenshironeo

Depuis environ un mois et demi j'ai l'impression que le forum souffre de légers ralentissements sporadiques. Sur de très courtes périodes, mais plusieurs fois dans la journée.

----------


## war-p

Heu, j'ai un petit soucis actuellement, je suis normalement en logging automatique sur le site, mais là il m'a redemandé le nom d'utilisateur et le mot de passe, et de plus, le forum est passé en anglais, je l'ai remis en français, mais, il n'est traduit que partielement, une idée?

----------


## Anton

http://forum.canardpc.com/index.php?langid=4

Si ça marche pas, chépa. Problème de cookie ptête.

----------


## war-p

Ah ouais, ça marche.

EDIT : non, en fait ça marche pas, et j'ai aussi supprimé les cookies, mais rien à faire...

----------


## MegABiloU

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/719-Reliures.


Je dois me méfier ou?

----------


## max36

Les images qui posent problème sont les trois contenues dans la signature de Sephres:
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/71...ll=1#post13221

----------


## MegABiloU

comment ça peut poser problème ? 
Est ce que ce sont les liens contenus dedans?

----------


## max36

C'est le nom de domaine "sephres . free . fr" qui posent problème, Google a dû détecter une saleté sur son site (peut un faut positif ?).
En tout cas c'est sur, les trois images en question n'ont rien, je les ai passées dans https://www.virustotal.com/fr/

----------


## Flaya

Bon ça fait un paquet de temps maintenant que je suis bloqué en "version mobile" au niveau de la skin du forum.
Quand je veut la repasser en skin "normal" ce n'est pas possible.

Je clic sur full site en bas de la page, j'essaye ensuite d'accéder aux paramètres de mon compte pour mettre la bonne skin dans les paramètres. Mais la, le site m'indique que la version mobile de permet pas d'accéder aux paramètres du site: "We are sorry, this content is not supported via the mobile style. "

Quelqu'un peut-il m'indiquer comment repasser le site en version normal plz?

----------


## moimadmax

Clic ici -> Full Site

----------


## Flaya

> ...Je clic sur full site en bas de la page, j'essaye ensuite d'accéder aux paramètres de mon compte pour mettre la bonne skin dans les paramètres. Mais la, le site m'indique que la version mobile de permet pas d'accéder aux paramètres du site: "We are sorry, this content is not supported via the mobile style. "...



Oui merci, mais j'ai compris depuis bien longtemps.
Le problème est que lorsque je clic sur full site, ca m'affiche le site normal, mais dès que je clic sur n'importe qu'elle lien, ça me remet automatiquement le site en version mobile. Ce qui m’empêche de changer les paramètres pour repasser le site en normal.

A l'aide.

----------


## Anton

http://forum.canardpc.com/profile.php?do=editoptions ?

----------


## Doniazade

> Oui merci, mais j'ai compris depuis bien longtemps.
> Le problème est que lorsque je clic sur full site, ca m'affiche le site normal, mais dès que je clic sur n'importe qu'elle lien, ça me remet automatiquement le site en version mobile. Ce qui m’empêche de changer les paramètres pour repasser le site en normal.
> 
> A l'aide.


C'est un bug connu et toujours pas corrigé. Une fois que tu as cliqué sur Full Site, il faut que tu re-sélectionnes une skin dans le menu déroulant tout en bas. Après, normalement ça marche.

----------


## Flaya

> C'est un bug connu et toujours pas corrigé. Une fois que tu as cliqué sur Full Site, il faut que tu re-sélectionnes une skin dans le menu déroulant tout en bas. Après, normalement ça marche.


Merci beaucoup. J'ai enfin récupéré le forum en mode normal!!

----------


## Aghora

J'ai voulu poster un truc, j'ai eu un message d'erreur 
"La marque de sécurité est manquante" 

Première fois que ça m'arrive...

----------


## Frypolar

T’aurais pas laissé la page ouverte pendant un moment avant de valider ta réponse ?

----------


## ducon

Si si, ça fait ça quand on laisse la page trop longtemps ouverte.

----------


## Argha

Ca fait genre 48heures que j'ai de grosses lenteurs sur le site, chargement de pages interminables. Et sur certains "actualiser" ça passe. C'est le seul site où ça me le fait. Un tracert me donne des temps corrects. Faut voir si d'autres coins ont le soucis, ça vient peut être de chez moi.

edit: si ça peut aider. Win 8 x64, Firefox21, Orange. IE10 aussi. Kaspersky.
Chrome sous Android aussi. Erreur 330. Content_decoding_failed
Je pencherais pour une bannière en mousse.

----------


## Kass Kroute

Pareil  ::|: 
J'ai hésité à poster car je viens de passer de Chrome à Firefox et que j'y connais pratiquement rien. Mais vu qu'il a déjà bien fonctionné plus d'une semaine... 

C'est aussi le seul site qui déconne chez moi.
Ça se manifeste par le cercle vert qui tourne comme un con avec en bas de l'écran "En attente de forum.canardpc.com...". Pas de Timeout, je l'ai déjà laissé tourner comme ça plus de cinq minutes !

Bref, c'est moche  ::|: 

Edit : Win 7 x64, Firefox, Orange

----------


## ducon

Pareil ici, relancer la page permet de régler le problème mais c’est reloud.

----------


## Fünke Jr

Pareil pour moi, gros soucis pour charger les pages du site, que ce soit chez moi ou au boulot (orange dans les deux cas)

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Pareil chez moi hier, Firefox, Orange.
Aucun souci au taf, IE7 ou 8 je sais plus.

----------


## zeXav

Pour faire un retour rapide, pas noté de souci particulier (Free).

----------


## nastyshrimp

Tout pareil pour les ralentissements (suis obligé de réactualiser à chaque fois la page, et là ça charge super vite normal).
Et vu que je suis aussi chez Orange-(Fibre) j'imagine que ça doit venir de là ...
Sinon W8 / Firefox.

----------


## Frypolar

Précisez la skin que vous utilisez car avec la skin x86 il n’y a pas de pub, ça peut jouer.

----------


## Nirm

La même ici, au boulot, windows XP 32bits (ouais on assure) avec FF, skin "classique".
@home: W7, sous FF et Chrome, skin "classique".
Chargements super longs.
Par contre sous smartphone, en version "full site", pas de soucis.

----------


## poseidon8500

Aucun problème ici :
skin CPC
Win7 64bits
chrome
FAI : Free

----------


## Argha

Ca a l'air d'aller mieux.

----------


## Kass Kroute

Pareil : depuis le début de la soirée, plus aucun coup de rame  ::):

----------


## Nirm

Exact, plus de ralentissements, non plus pour moi.

----------


## Epikoienkore

Toujours le problème de mon côté. Là tout de suite maintenant ça me donne un "_Transfert des données depuis tof.canardpc.com_" qui boucle alors qu'il n'y pas de photos sur cette page, sur d'autres pages ça me sort un "_données transférées depuis cdn-widget.dlgamer.com_" qui boucle également.

Windows 7 32
Skin classique
Firefox à jour.
FAI Orange.

Je suis souvent obligé de F5iser pour accéder à la page qui m'intéresse, par contre ça semble moins long qu'hier globalement au niveau des temps de chargements mais il y a encore des lenteurs...
Pas de problèmes du même genre sur les autres sites que je consulte.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

T'as essayé avec la skin X86 comme le disait Frypolar ?

----------


## Epikoienkore

Nan, j'avais zappé son post à vrai dire. J'essaierais ça ce soir, là je suis sur mon portable et aucun pb à signaler (même configuration si ce n'est que je suis en 64 bits)...

*[EDITH]* Bon ben en fait je constate le même problème que ça soit avec la skin X86 ou avec la black. Par contre le problème que j'évoquais plus haut est toujours totalement absent de la page principal du forum, le sommaire quoi. Dès que je rentre dans un topic ou dans le tableau de bord c'est reparti...

----------


## kenshironeo

J epense que ça viens de mon navigateur mais la police de caractères du forum vient de changer. Pour illustre mon propos, vous savez qu'il ya des archives du forum. Quand je visualise ces archives, la police de caractère est différent de cele du forum. Et bien là, le forum a la même police que lses archives, sans aucune intervention de ma part dans les paramètres.

----------


## Wobak

> Nan, j'avais zappé son post à vrai dire. J'essaierais ça ce soir, là je suis sur mon portable et aucun pb à signaler (même configuration si ce n'est que je suis en 64 bits)...
> 
> *[EDITH]* Bon ben en fait je constate le même problème que ça soit avec la skin X86 ou avec la black. Par contre le problème que j'évoquais plus haut est toujours totalement absent de la page principal du forum, le sommaire quoi. Dès que je rentre dans un topic ou dans le tableau de bord c'est reparti...


Tu as testé dans un chrome / IE ? et en désactivant les extensions ?

----------


## Aghora

Cette fois j'ai eu un "Connection reset by peer"  ::o:  !

C'est vraiment génial de surfer au boulot  ::lol::  !

----------


## Flappie

Salut, je constate que le lien 'Barre de Vie' n'a pas été supprimé sur la top bar tout en haut du forum. Il serait temps de le faire : le lien est mort.

----------


## Ash_Crow

Toute l'interface du forum est passée en anglais... Normal ?

----------


## t4nk

Ça vient de chez toi.

----------


## Ash_Crow

Bizarre. Quand je navigue avec Firefox, le forum est en anglais, alors qu'avec Chromium il est en français.

Je précise que Firefox est bel et bien installé en français, sous Ubuntu 13.04 (aussi lancé en français). Et j'ai forcé le français dans les paramètres du forum, mais ça n'a rien changé.

----------


## t4nk

J'y avais eu droit avec FF mais je suis incapable de te dire comment j'y ai remédié. C'est l'avantage de la méthode Fonzy, c'est brutale et ça marche, par contre pour l'expliquer....

----------


## kenshironeo

Quand je clique sur la publicité pour  la compilation Mystara je suis redirigé sur sur Guild Wars 2. ::huh:: 

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/690/f680.png/

Ah et sinon il y a aussi le prix de guildwars qui passe de moins 20% quand la page commenceà se charger à moins 15%

----------


## t4nk

Vous vous rappelez que le bandeau DLgamer n'affichait pas les prix corrects ? Bah, ça n'a pas changé d'un poil. Deux possibilités, soit c'est des branques, soit ils se foutent royalement de la gueule du monde. Et je penche largement pour la deuxième solution.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Rien n'empêche que ce soit les 2 hein.

----------


## ducon

Je ne sais pas si c’est un bugue, mais sur certains vieux fils, certains canards à très peu de messages (par exemple 4 sur le fil de la zone en vrai) sont modérateurs (en orange). Bon d’accord, ce n’est pas la taille qui compte, mais ça surprend. C’est un bugue ou une fonctionnalité ?

----------


## Frypolar

Lien ?

----------


## ducon

Tiens.

----------


## Frypolar

Ok. En fait tu utilises la skin _CPC Dark_ ce qui change les couleurs de certains groupes. Par exemple Kahn Lusth apparaît en orange alors qu’avec la skin normal il est bleu. Si tu regardes, Blackstorm n’a pas exactement le même orange qu’un modo. Bon c’est léger mais c’est pas le même groupe.

----------


## ducon

OK, merci.

----------


## Cotopaxi

C'est pas vraiment un bug mais faudrait ptet enlever le lien pour Barre de vie dans le header, le "nouveau" site Barre de vie est très... différent...  ::P: 

A moins qu'il soit laissé exprès ??

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Je n'arrive pas à modifier le titre du topic ci-dessous, topic crée par mes soins (tsointsoin)

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/47...la-famille-FPS


Comment je fais pour y  inclure une super blague trop drôle à se casser les côtes ?

Edit: pour être plus explicite, quand j'édite la modification est prise en compte, mais la validation ne change pas le titre de manière visible quand je parcours la section. 
Mystère  :tired:

----------


## golwin

> Je n'arrive pas à modifier le titre du topic ci-dessous, topic crée par mes soins (tsointsoin)
> 
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/47...la-famille-FPS
> 
> Comment je fais pour y  inclure une super blague trop drôle à se casser les côtes ?
> 
> Edit: pour être plus explicite, quand j'édite la modification est prise en compte, mais la validation ne change pas le titre de manière visible quand je parcours la section. 
> Mystère


Passé un certain délai, c'est plus possible pour les simples péons. Faut demander à un modo.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

MAIS C'EST MON TOPIC 

même s'il prend la poussière et est recouvert de toiles d'araignée.


(fin bon c'est pas grave, je me demandais si c'était un bug, apparemment non, merci)

----------


## t4nk

Va voir là-bas : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/66...ant%C3%A9rieur.

----------


## kpouer

Bon, toujours pas de solution pour les problèmes de login ? En fait si on est dans une conversation, impossible de se logger. Il faut être sur l'url racine du forum et ça marche http://forum.canardpc.com/ un peu ridicule non ?

----------


## ducon

Ne changez rien, ça fait un modérateur de moins.  ::ninja::

----------


## Frypolar

> Ne changez rien, ça fait un modérateur de moins.


Il n'est pas modérateur, regarde bien les couleurs ou change de skin  :;):

----------


## t4nk

Il est drôle, regarde bien le ninja ou change de skin

 ::ninja::

----------


## Frypolar

> Il est drôle, regarde bien le ninja ou change de skin


Il s’est déjà trompé sur les couleurs précédemment  :;):  Faut dire qu’avec la skin dark c’est pas évident. Mais les modos sont marqués en bas de chaque forum si vous voulez être certains.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

SInon, pourquoi y'a plus de mise à jour pour le PSU Calculator Xtreme Power High Five  http://apc.canardpc.com/   ??

----------


## Anton

Ni pour le DLGamer Hotdeals, figé depuis des semaines (mois ?).
Ni pour le bandeau Barre de Vie.
Ni......
....

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Mon dieu, ils désertent le navire avec la caisse !!

----------


## Neit

Savez-vous qui je pourrait contacter à la rédac à propos du forum et qui est réactif en MP ?

Je sais que c'est les vacances mais c'est une info importante.

----------


## Frypolar

Si c’est technique vis-à-vis du forum, *DocTB*. Technique mais concernant le site, *half*. Si c’est pour le magazine, *Boulon*.

----------


## Neit

Merci pour les infos  :;):

----------


## Nirm

> Si c’est technique vis-à-vis du forum, *DocTB*. Technique mais concernant le site, *half*. Si c’est pour le magazine, *Boulon*.


Salut Fripo,
Ce n'est pas le bon endroit, mais sais-tu où en es l'idée/info dont le Doc avait parlé en mettant en place votre statut "vert"?
Il avait parlé de refonte en profondeur du forum (topic du CPC HW 15 je crois, celui ouvert par Qiou) à la suite remontée du problème sur l'Illuminated.
Il avait même avancé comme date le mois d'Avril, il me semble.

EDIT: Retrouvé:



> ...Toute la section hardware du forum va subir un profond lifting début avril avec un redécoupage des sections. A ce sujet, il est probablement temps de prévoir un grand sondage dans le prochain numéro.

----------


## Elitius

Hello, ça serait possible de modifier la limite du nombre de MP sauvegardés dans sa boite ?

J'hésite à ouvrir un topic pour débattre de ça.

----------


## Frypolar

> Hello, ça serait possible de modifier la limite du nombre de MP sauvegardés dans sa boite ?
> 
> J'hésite à ouvrir un topic pour débattre de ça.


Tu peux les exporter sous différents formats pour les stocker.

----------


## Harest

En optimisations :
Supprimer cette balise Youtube de merde. La balise vidéo fait le taff, et elle le fait correctement elle au moins.Un petit mode wiki comme sur JoL ne serait pas de refus. Il me semble qu'il y a un plugin vBulletin pour ça, sinon ils sont peut-être coopératif.Virer le sous-forum Freemiam ? Il est mort ce site, RIP.

----------


## Jolaventur

Attention remontée de bile!


1-Le skin mobile ne sert toujours à rien et me coute un clic.
2- le login marche 1 fois sur 3 que ce soit site, forum ou skin mobile 
Du moins sur Mobile, sur pc on monte à 1 sur 2.

Ce qui quand je suis à la poste pour envoyer un colis me coute 30min et 400m.

Obliger un pauvre handicapé à faire des allers-retours avec sa jambe tordue, y'a des pays  ou ça se paye d'une balle dans la nuque

Mais bon j'suis un gars cool alors si vous arrangez le site, je ne vous dénoncerai pas à la Gestapo national socialiste.

----------


## Dark Fread

Pas franchement un bug, mais j'aimerais savoir ; combien de temps faut-il pour que le message qu'on vient de poster apparaisse dans _Mon Pseudo -> Trouver tous les messages_ ?
J'ai l'impression que c'est un peu aléatoire, mais quoi qu'il en soit franchement longuet. BDD qui rame ?  :Emo:

----------


## MegABiloU

Je ne sais pas si ça a déjà été reporté mais en utilisant le skin noir sur le forum (version pc) la page de profil a un fond blanc et les informations de profil sont en gris clair donc on ne voit pas grand chose si on ne surligne pas les infos.

----------


## Harest

_Ce thread ne sert à rien en fait, les admins ne font rien ici h34r:._

----------


## t4nk

> Pas franchement un bug, mais j'aimerais savoir ; combien de temps faut-il pour que le message qu'on vient de poster apparaisse dans _Mon Pseudo -> Trouver tous les messages_ ?
> J'ai l'impression que c'est un peu aléatoire, mais quoi qu'il en soit franchement longuet. BDD qui rame ?


La BDD se met à jour à une heure improbable de la nuit (huhu), genre maintenant. Ou alors il y a eu du changement et je suis pas au courant

----------


## Tiax

Le coup du nombre de vues d'un topic qui n'est absolument pas représentatif (généralement on se tape le nombre de réponses + 1), c'est connu ?

----------


## Frypolar

Oui. Enfin, on va dire que ça a été signalé pour être exact...

----------


## Clad

En plus du soucis recurrent du login-qui-marche-pas (mais ca fait genre un an que c'est comme ca), j'ai remarque encore un petit bug graphique qui a pas été eradiqué par Half: le panneau dlgamer de la page "editer un message".

Example:

----------


## Volcano

J'ai ce problème depuis quelques jours en voulant passer en mode avancé après avoir commencé à taper mon message en réponse rapide. Et depuis aujourd'hui je ne peux plus du tout aller en mode avancé même si je n'ai rien tapé dans "réponse rapide".



Edit : cela semble spécifique au navigateur Firefox

----------


## Teto

Heu... Y'a pas un modérateur dans le coin pour fermer ce thread inutile ?

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Reckless

coin coin !

Je ne sais pas si je poste au bon endroit, si ce n'est pas le cas merci de me rediriger !  :;): 
J'aimerais savoir s'il était possible pour un admin d'enlever mon "grade personnalisé" en dessous de mon avatar et de me remettre ceux par défaut ?
Il m'a été attribué il y a pas mal de temps; à l'insu de mon plein gré !

----------


## ducon

Je pense que tu vas le garder…

----------


## Reckless

Oui j'ai eu des réponses ailleurs ; merci quand mpeme  :;):

----------


## Doc TB

> Bon, toujours pas de solution pour les problèmes de login ? En fait si on est dans une conversation, impossible de se logger. Il faut être sur l'url racine du forum et ça marche http://forum.canardpc.com/ un peu ridicule non ?


Pour rappel, c'est la seule façon pour pouvoir conserver des URL alternatives pour que ceux dont canardpc.com a été blacklisté puisse accéder au forum. Page d'acceuil et cocher "Se souvenir de moi". Si je remet tout en standard, le login fonctionnera dans tous les cas mais on ne pourra plus avoir d'autres URL, donc ca va raler.

----------


## kpouer

Bon tant pis. Par contre depuis quelque jours j'ai un gros gros problème:
là je suis abonné aux notifications par mail de certains topics. Et là sans mettre les pieds sur le forum, je reçoit 19 mails pour le même sujet, ça fait un peu trop je trouve.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Bon ,j'essaye en espérant une réponse ,depuis une dizaine de jours le forum à du mal à s'afficher ,je dois le rafraichir plusieurs fois avant de pouvoir lire convenablement .
Je suis sous W7 64 ,firefox 25.0 .Merci .

[IMG][/IMG]

---------- Post added at 15h24 ---------- Previous post was at 15h24 ----------

Bon ,j'essaye en espérant une réponse ,depuis une dizaine de jours le forum à du mal à s'afficher ,je dois le rafraichir plusieurs fois avant de pouvoir lire convenablement .
Je suis sous W7 64 ,firefox 25.0 .Merci .

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Wobak

Et avec un autre browser ?

Et en lançant sans firewall / antivirus / extensions de navigateur ?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ha oui effectivement c'est Avast ! .Merci , après un tour dans les paramètres ,tout est rentré dans l'ordre .

----------


## Elitius

Je sais pas si ça avait été signalé mais sur ipad impossible de voir les vidéos avec la balise youtube.

----------


## brejnev

bonsoir,

je suis nouvel inscrit sous le pseudo shallmar il y a quelques jours.

depuis hier, impossible de me connecter sous ce pseudo!!! je reviens en boucle sur la page d'authentification???

j'ai vidé le cachot de chrome, passé un coup de CCleaner, ait meme utilisé internet explorer (berk), ait ete jusqu'a changer d'ordi et redemandé la confirmation d'enregistrement, rien n'y fait.

j'ai du recreer un autre pseudo pour re acceder au forum... un peu d'aide de la part des gestionnaires? merci!

(non, je ne suis pas un bot communiste, juste que j'etudie l'histoire russe et que brejnev etait libre comme pseudo)

----------


## kenshironeo

Je trouve que l'interface des murs de conversation souffre du syndrome twitter et n'est pas très lisible, je ne sais pas si c'est possible de la remanier mais ça rend le suivi des conversations confus parfois.


Ce serait aussi intéressant de pouvoir garder une sauvegarde des mp envoyés(au tout début je pensais les trouver en rubrique "éléments envoyés" mais ça ne correspond pas du tout aux messages^^)

----------


## Frypolar

T’as une case à cocher pour sauvegarder les MP envoyés. Et tu peux sauvegarder tous tes MP en les exportant.

----------


## cynic

bonjour, erreur 404 sur le lien "webcam" de la homepage - je ne sais pas si ça a été signalé  ::):

----------


## Mydriaze

Hello, sous Chrome, j'ai droit a cela:

----------


## t4nk

[optimisation forum]

Un truc sûrement déjà demandé quelques fois, mais il y a trop de pages à remonter. :flemmard:

Dans la page Derniers Messages, ça serait très pratique d'avoir un rappel du bouton forum.canardpc.com/search.php?do=getnew en bas de page.
Je tourne avec le skin classique, je ne sais pas comment sont foutus les autres.




PS : Et merci pour le rappel des posts précédents quand on fait une édition avancée, c'est extrêmement pratique ! Par contre, il manque légèrement le redimensionnement automatique des tofs, mais ce n'est qu'un détail pas particulièrement gênant ici.

Par exemple, en tapant ce post :

----------


## Tchey

Salut ici,

J'utilise Xubuntu et Firefox. Très souvent, quand j'utilise la fenêtre de réponse rapide pour écrire un message, alors que je clique dans l'espace vide ou simplement que je survole avec le curseur, Firefox se ferme sans prévenir, retour au bureau en une fraction de seconde. Quand je le relance, j'ai l'option pour restaurer la session, et ça fonctionne.

Une idée de pourquoi comment ?

----------


## Cotopaxi

J'utilise la même config que toi (Xubuntu 12.04) et j'ai pas ce soucis. Ptet un module complémentaire ou un script Greasemonkey qui merde ?

----------


## Harest

Virez ce bbcode Youtube de merde ! Y'a video qui fait tout, et qui le fait bien.

----------


## Mydriaze

En fait, j'crois que personne ne lit ce sujet. Sauf ceux qui postent les bugs. Non?

----------


## Harest

C'est ça, y'a pas d'admins ici. A la limite si un pirate passe par là, il pourra peut-être faire le taff que les admins ne font pas  ::trollface:: .

Edit @Dessous : Mauvaise idée. Les modos sont hyper actifs eux  ::P: h34r:.

----------


## Mydriaze

On devrait transformer ce forum en forum de tuning et poster des bewbs a longueur de temps! Révolution!

----------


## Doc TB

> En fait, j'crois que personne ne lit ce sujet. Sauf ceux qui postent les bugs. Non?


C'est faux :D

----------


## Mydriaze

Les modos n'ont aucun pouvoir! realisons un putsch! spamons leurs boite mail de notification de réponse! 

ps: cool tant mieux si on est lu, suffit juste parfois de le dire!

----------


## Teto

Ouais parce que ces derniers temps ce n'était pas évident...

Sinon, si les admins n'ont pas le temps de faire autre chose que d'éviter les attaques ddos et les spams, ce serait bien de le dire aussi, afin que les canards arrêtent de proposer des trucs pour rien.

Ce serait sympa.  ::):

----------


## Stryker

Bonjour a tous! J'ai un probleme d'installation du CPC,il ne se connecte pas sur IP,et me donne le message "Message too long" Quelqu'un peut il m'aider?

----------


## Nilsou

Bonjour, 
Je remarque depuis quelques temps que le forum est très difficilement accessible.
Ceci depuis plusieurs ordi. Ces derniers temps j'ai également fait des tests ping via la console quand ça arrivais pour mettre hors de cause le navigateur, tous ont donnée 100% de pertes lorsque ça arrivais. Il semblerait qu'il y ai des soucis d'accessibilité au serveur, en tout cas de là ou je suis.

Je pense que je ne suis pas le seul et que ces soucis sont connus. Quoiqu'il en soit, vu que je ne passe pas souvent sur le fofo ces temps ci je le reporte ici.

Voili voilou

----------


## superleo

C'est peut etre une question  qu on vous a posé 30 000 fois mais après avoir envoyé un MP, quand je clic sur "éléments envoyés" j'ai "éléments envoyés contient 0 messages" Bug ou je dois cliquer ailleurs ?

Je suis sous Chrome.

----------


## Anton

http://forum.canardpc.com/profile.php?do=editoptions



 :;): 

De mémoire par défaut c'est désactivé.

----------


## superleo

En effet c etait en option, cool merci  ::P:

----------


## moimadmax

Vous aussi vous avez des pub foireuse venant de la régie Yahoo, avec des popup javascript venant de shuang11dacu.com ?
Plus d'info ici > http://www.malekal.com/2014/01/07/en...va-pup-domaiq/

----------


## ducon

C’est la faute à Daku. :smile:

----------


## Harest

> Virez ce bbcode Youtube de merde ! Y'a video qui fait tout, et qui le fait bien.


Rappel de doléance de la semaine.

Pour plus de détails : Le bbcode Youtube en plus d'intégrer la vidéo dans un ratio pourri, empêche le fullscreen. En bref, un lien vers la vidéo fait le même effet globalement, en mieux. Le bbcode video standard lui est parfait.

----------


## EtronLibre

Lorsqu'on est un peu louche comme moi et qu'on active le thème mobile depuis son PC sur la page des options générales (http://forum.canardpc.com/profile.php?do=editoptions), il est impossible de revenir en arrière. En effet, cette même page devient inaccessible et le retour au thème CPC est de fait impossible. On reste bloqué en affichage mobile dans possibilité d'arrêter de saigner des yeux.  ::wub:: 

La seule solution pour moi a été la feinte rotative qui consiste à forcer l'affichage du thème CPC depuis l'url : http://forum.canardpc.com/profile.ph...do=editoptions pour pouvoir switcher.

----------


## moimadmax

Ou cliquer sur le lien full site qui apparait en bas.

----------


## EtronLibre

> Ou cliquer sur le lien full site qui apparait en bas.


Merci Captain Obvious  ::): 

C'était mon premier réflexe. Mais comme précisé, quand tu affiches ensuite la page des options générales, le thème repasse en mode mobile et elle devient inaccessible.

----------


## moimadmax

Ca le fait pas chez moi, je suis sous Opera.

----------


## Cabfire

edit: j'ai rien dis !

----------


## EtronLibre

> Ca le fait pas chez moi, je suis sous Opera.


Pas bête, je n'ai testé qu'avec Firefox  ::):

----------


## Frypolar

> Merci Captain Obvious 
> 
> C'était mon premier réflexe. Mais comme précisé, quand tu affiches ensuite la page des options générales, le thème repasse en mode mobile et elle devient inaccessible.


Ensuite il faut que tu ailles tout en bas pour choisir une autre skin. C’est parfaitement logique voyons.

----------


## EtronLibre

Merci, ça marche plutôt pas mal.

----------


## kenshironeo

inaccessibilité du forum vers 22 heures, avec un message indiquant que les admins ont été avertis.

----------


## ducon

Tiens, je n’arrive pas à trouver comment envoyer un message, privé ou public, à un canard.

----------


## Flad

> Tiens, je n’arrive pas à trouver comment envoyer un message, privé ou public, à un canard.


En cliquant sur son pseudo peut être ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Tiens, je n’arrive pas à trouver comment envoyer un message, privé ou public, à un canard.


C’est-à-dire ? Pour le message public tu vas sur son profil et tu tapes dans le champ "Message Visiteur" et pour le MP t’as un bouton sur la gauche. Sinon pour le MP tu peux aller dans ta boîte de réception, cliquer sur _Nouveau Message_ et entrer le nom du destinataire.

----------


## ducon

Justement, non.
Ça marche pour Frypolar mais pas pour Luc Cul.

----------


## Frypolar

Screenshot ?

----------


## ducon

Pour le profil de Luc Cul :

----------


## Anton

Il refuse les MP, tout simplement.

----------


## Frypolar

> Il refuse les MP, tout simplement.


Yep, pareil pour les messages visiteurs. Si je vais sur ton profil, ducon, je peux t’envoyer un MP ou un message visiteur.

Edit : au pire tu peux envoyer une demande d’amis, peut-être qu’il accepte les messages de ceux-ci.

----------


## Anton

Ouaip.

http://forum.canardpc.com/profile.php?do=editoptions

Il a désactivé "Messagerie privée" et "Messages visiteurs".

----------


## ducon

Wabon.
RdJ.

----------


## Gwenn

Salut, 

J'essaie d'attirer un nouveau canard sur le forum mais l'inscription n'est pas possible, voici le message qui s'affiche à chaque tentative (qui est le même peut importe l'ordinateur utilisé pour l'inscription, à domicile ou à son taf'):


Et ça fait plusieurs semaines que c'est comme ça visiblement, comment peut donc faire cette personne pour s'inscrire ?

----------


## Harest

> Envoyé par Harest
> 
> 
> Virez ce bbcode Youtube de merde ! Y'a video qui fait tout, et qui le fait bien.
> 
> 
> Rappel de doléance de la semaine.
> 
> Pour plus de détails : Le bbcode Youtube en plus d'intégrer la vidéo dans un ratio pourri, empêche le fullscreen. En bref, un lien vers la vidéo fait le même effet globalement, en mieux. Le bbcode video standard lui est parfait.

----------


## Teto

> Salut, 
> 
> J'essaie d'attirer un nouveau canard sur le forum mais l'inscription n'est pas possible, voici le message qui s'affiche à chaque tentative (qui est le même peut importe l'ordinateur utilisé pour l'inscription, à domicile ou à son taf'):
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/c57f3f2...05973ac364.jpg
> 
> Et ça fait plusieurs semaines que c'est comme ça visiblement, comment peut donc faire cette personne pour s'inscrire ?


Il n'aurait pas des fois un identifiant à la noix qui le fait passer pour un spammeur ?

----------


## Gwenn

Visiblement y'a même pas la possibilité de mettre un identifiant puisque cliquer sur "inscription" amène directement à ce message d'erreur.
Est-ce qu'il y aurait pas genre une protection pour empêcher trop de tentatives de créations de comptes (de la part de bots donc) qui amènerait à cela ?
Si oui, comment faire pour qu'un humain puisse s'inscrire correctement (puisque c'est de ça dont il s'agit içi) ?

----------


## Teto

Un demande discrète via toi à l'attention d'un administrateur ?

Sinon je sais pas.  ::sad::

----------


## darkomen

Salut à tous.
En grand naïf que je suis, j'ai essayé via les paramètres de mon compte plusieurs skins de forum, jusqu'au skin "CanardPC Mobile".

Problème, je suis bloqué sur cette skin. Impossible de revenir au skin de base.

Quand j'essaie d'accéder à cette page, message d'erreur : 
http://canardpc.com/forums/profile.php?do=editoptions
We are sorry, this content is not supported via the mobile style. 
Click Here to go to the Forum Homepage.

Le skin mobile, c'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus ergonomique pour naviguer sur le forum/site avec un laptop... :/

----------


## zeXav

:haha: fallait pas essayer !

Checke ici 
(Comment est-ce possible de revenir en mode complet, une fois qu'on a choisis le mode mobile ?)

----------


## Frypolar

> Salut à tous.
> En grand naïf que je suis, j'ai essayé via les paramètres de mon compte plusieurs skins de forum, jusqu'au skin "CanardPC Mobile".
> 
> Problème, je suis bloqué sur cette skin. Impossible de revenir au skin de base.
> 
> Quand j'essaie d'accéder à cette page, message d'erreur : 
> http://canardpc.com/forums/profile.php?do=editoptions
> We are sorry, this content is not supported via the mobile style. 
> Click Here to go to the Forum Homepage.
> ...


Essayer la skin mobile, pauvre fou. Tiens : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/60...=1#post4667260

----------


## Harest

> Envoyé par Harest
> 
> 
> Virez ce bbcode Youtube de merde ! Y'a video qui fait tout, et qui le fait bien.
> 
> 
> Rappel de doléance de la semaine.
> 
> Pour plus de détails : Le bbcode Youtube en plus d'intégrer la vidéo dans un ratio pourri, empêche le fullscreen. En bref, un lien vers la vidéo fait le même effet globalement, en mieux. Le bbcode video standard lui est parfait.


Solution alternative : Modifier le code généré par la balise Youtube pour ne pas "niquer" tous les messages l'utilisant déjà. En mettant le code d'intégration actuel qu'est l'iframe youtube en 560x315 avec l'allowfullscreen.

----------


## darkomen

Han wé ça marche, merci, bisous tout plein !

----------


## Gwenn

> Visiblement y'a même pas la possibilité de mettre un identifiant puisque cliquer sur "inscription" amène directement à ce message d'erreur.
> Est-ce qu'il y aurait pas genre une protection pour empêcher trop de tentatives de créations de comptes (de la part de bots donc) qui amènerait à cela ?
> Si oui, comment faire pour qu'un humain puisse s'inscrire correctement (puisque c'est de ça dont il s'agit içi) ?


Bon j'ai tenté de créer un compte à partir de mon ordi, j'ai le fameux message: Registration denied, this forum runs an active policy of not allowing spammers. Please contact us via the "Contact Us" page link if you believe this is in error
...

Est-ce que ça pourrait venir du fait que le pseudo est plutôt court et simple (3 lettres dont 2 fois la même) ?

----------


## t4nk

> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par Harest
> 
> 
> .
> ...


Oh, un bisounours autoritaire et impatient. Que c'est mignon !

----------


## zeXav

Remarque on ne dit rien mais on n'en pense pas moins quand on tombe sur une vidéo Youtube qui nous intéresse et que l'on ne peut pas mettre en plein écran  ::P:

----------


## t4nk

En fait, chacune des deux balises ont leurs défauts et leurs avantages. Et ça semble encore plus évident sur les téléphones, en fonction de l'OS.



Edit : Ahhh, j'ai retrouvé où ça en avait déjà causé : à partir de là

----------


## Harest

Mais sinon allez mourir avec vos smartphones ? Oui pour le coup ça ce n'est pas une doléance et c'est autoritaire  ::trollface:: .

C'est quoi vos navigateurs en mousse incapables d'afficher une iframe correctement ? En plus c'est laid parce que le problème semble venir d'une seule est même compagnie pour le tout ahah. Le code d'intégration Youtube (Google) le plus à jour (video) qui ne marche pas sur des tel Android (Google) sous le navigateur Chrome (Google). Moi je dis, GG Google /applause.

Mais ça c'est comme ces connards qui postent des liens mobiles sur Twitter, un jour va y avoir des morts, mouahaha :smile:.

Edit : Après inspection des codes d'intégration des 2 balises : Les 2 sont complétement désuets. Sérieux c'est quoi ces admins. Bougez vous !
Et pour que la balise video marche sur shitphone il suffirait de mettre du embed dans le code d'intégration, ou simplement de passer à la version actuelle du code d'intégration qui est une iframe.

----------


## Gwenn

> Bon j'ai tenté de créer un compte à partir de mon ordi, j'ai le fameux message: Registration denied, this forum runs an active policy of not allowing spammers. Please contact us via the "Contact Us" page link if you believe this is in error
> ...
> 
> Est-ce que ça pourrait venir du fait que le pseudo est plutôt court et simple (3 lettres dont 2 fois la même) ?


Problem solved, c'était le pseudo qui était trop court, c'est passé avec un truc plus long.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Tiens, je remonte un souci rigolo avec la fameuse balise video : elle ne fonctionne pas avec les liens youtube en https. Désolé si ça a déjà été évoqué, je ne suis peut-être pas remonté assez haut dans le thread.

Exemple : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQhGnJn8e_Y

----------


## Anton

Faut juste virer le s.

----------


## FB74

Bonsoir...  ::ninja:: 

J'ai un truc bizarre qui m'arrive.
J'étais en train de poster vers 00h15 sur le topic des télés HD, je clique ça valide.
J'essaie d'aller sur une autre page... et pouf... Internet Explorer (Oui je sais....) me dit qu'il ne trouve pas la page.
Qu'à cela ne tienne, machinalement je clique sur le raccourci que j'ai pour venir sur le forum... et rebelotte...
Impossible de venir.

Même si je rentre "forum.canardpc.com", l'adresse est illico remplacée par "http:///zgzwr2.html" (avec 3 slashs).

Là, je me suis connecté en passant par Firefox.

En gros: qu'est-ce qui se passe ?  ::blink:: 

Un cookie de travers ?
Je ne pense pas que ça vienne des DNS... sinon Firefox me ferait la même chose, non ?

Edit: 
J'ai nettoyé le cache (via IE mais aussi Ccleaner), le fichier index.dat, enlevé des cookies (mais de manière sélective,  je ne veux pas tout perdre), mais rien n'y fait....

Hier j'avais encore le site et pas le forum ... mais maintenant ce sont les 2 qui sont touchés.
Les 2 s'affichent 1/10ème de seconde, puis j'ai droit à une page d'erreur avec l'adresse mentionnée au dessus.

On a l'impression d'une redirection, mais relative à IE (puisque ça fonctionne sous Firefox): je pensais à une mauvaise gestion des caches, mais ça ne change rien.

 :Emo: 

Edit: ça vient de se résoudre de lui-même sans que je fasse quoi que ce soit... et visiblement 12H00 après le problème...  :tired:

----------


## Teto

Un virus spécial IE, peut-être ?

----------


## ducon

Allez, passe un coup de Malwarebytes Antimalware.

----------


## Robix66

J'y ais eu aussi droit sur mon téléphone et au boulot (ie les deux), je doute que ce soit un malware.

----------


## FB74

> Allez, passe un coup de Malwarebytes Antimalware.


J'ai créé un thead hier:
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/87...ardPC-et-IE-11....

Ca me l'a refait hier soir.
Et comme je ne suis pas le seul et que ça me l'a fait sur 2 machines différentes qui n'ont en commun que le modem routeur, j'en déduis que le problème est ailleurs.
Comme le site fonctionne sous Firefox, j'exclue (?) les DNS.

Ca doit être une pub qui génère quelque chose dans le code de la page, et IE l'interprète comme le fait d'aller dans un cache local (présence de 3 slashs dans l'adresse url).

Je n'y connais rien, mais je le vois bien comme ça.

----------


## zeXav

> Avertissement- Attention, l'accès à ce site risque d'endommager votre ordinateur.
> Suggestions :
> 
>     Accédez à la page précédente et sélectionnez un autre résultat.
>     Modifiez votre recherche pour trouver ce que vous cherchez.
> 
> Vous pouvez également accéder à http://www.canardpc.com/ à vos propres risques. Pour obtenir des informations détaillées sur les problèmes que nous avons rencontrés, consultez la page de diagnostic de la Navigation sécurisée de Google concernant ce site.
> 
> Pour plus d'informations sur la façon de vous protéger contre les logiciels nuisibles lorsque vous surfez, consultez le site StopBadware.org.
> ...


http://safebrowsing.clients.google.c....canardpc.com/

O secours

----------


## Koma

Google recommence à faire chier en vous traitant de bombe à fragmentation talibane :



Ca bloque également l'accès à tof.canardpc.com

---------- Post added at 15h26 ---------- Previous post was at 14h41 ----------

Et ça continue via la recherche Google :

----------


## zeXav

Bin voui c'est ce que je disais, ouhhh ouhhh, tu ne me vois pas  ::sad::

----------


## CaMarchePas

Par là (entre autre) que ça en parle :

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/87...12#post7572512

----------


## Koma

Pas les mêmes topics  zeXav ! En fait j'ai posté dans le topic forum car le forum est bloqué à cause de son lien à l'URL canardpc.com

Ca touche tout le domaine.

---------- Post added at 17h47 ---------- Previous post was at 16h16 ----------




> Le truc à commencé quand le robot de Google est passé sur pub.pressenonstop.com. Il a trouvé un fichier de cache dans un repertoire upload mal sécurisé avec un redirection vers un site pourri. Il a donc blacklisté tout le domaine pressenonstop.com et peu importe si le fichier en question n’était pas accessible normalement. Ensuite, comme canardpc.com utilise pressenonstop.com de maniere quasi-généralisée (c'est le serveur de pub dont forcement, il est sur quasiment toutes les pages), Google à blacklisté canardpc.com même si ce domaine là n'avait rien, puis pareil avec tous les sous-domaines de canardpc.com, puis avec les sites qui ont des liens canardpc.com (comme biendebuter.net),...etc.
> 
> Je persiste : c'est flippant

----------


## kpouer

Sinon la correction du login du forum qui marche une fois sur 10, c'est prévu ?

----------


## BentheXIII

Bonjour, 
je n'arrive pas à consulter les messages privés que j'ai envoyé. En effet, le dossier "Eléments envoyés" est vide.
Ai-je manqué quelque chose (une fonction à activer )?
Merci!

----------


## poseidon8500

Regarde dans tes paramètres de compte, il me semble qu'il y a une case à cocher pour avoir une copie des messages envoyés.
EDIT : après vérification, il y a bien une case à valider pour avoir une copie des messages envoyés.

Il me semble aussi que tant que le message n'a pas été lu par le destinataire, il n’apparaît pas dans les messages envoyés.

 :;):

----------


## BentheXIII

ah la tuile. Merci pour l'info!

----------


## DeadFish

Je suis derrière un proxy et même en passant par x86, j'ai le forum qui pédale dans la semoule depuis aujourd'hui. L'ajouter comme exception dans Firefox ne change rien, je suis obligé de choisir "ne pas utiliser de proxy" pour que ça roule. Une raison à ça ?

EDIT : Ayé, c'est arrangé. Mais je ne sais pas pourquoi.

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 
Quelques fautes, svp :
Dans http://www.canardpc.com/article-120-...u_kwikwi_.html :
" a la loi." => " à la loi."
"reconnu) , une" => "reconnu), une"

Dans "http://www.canardpc.com/article-120-50-developpement___creation.html" :
"limité a enregistrement de " => "limité à enregistrement de "

Je n'ai pas fait tout le forum, car il y a trop de fautes, mais dans ces pages "rédactionnelles", c'est pire que des fautes "de K3v1n666".

Je sais : http://barbanouille.files.wordpress....o-svastika.jpg, désolé.

----------


## Harest

T'as conscience que ces pages sont en mode wiki et sont donc éditables par n'importe qui ? Du coup si les fautes te gênent, t'as le droit de les corriger. Ce n'est pas beau ça ?  ::trollface::

----------


## t4nk

> Je sais : http://barbanouille.files.wordpress....o-svastika.jpg, désolé.


Alors faisons les comptes :
- un post pas du tout à la bonne place. Hors-sujet magnifique.
- une phrase inintelligible en deuxième ligne. M'enfin, ce n'est même pas une phrase en fait.
- deux grossières erreurs de balisage.
- le point précédent impliquant une incapacité à se relire et/ou à éditer un message.

Tout cela est d'une ironie absolument savoureuse.



Quote for history.



> Bonjour. 
> Quelques fautes, svp :
> Dans http://www.canardpc.com/article-120-...u_kwikwi_.html :
> " a la loi." => " à la loi."
> "reconnu) , une" => "reconnu), une"
> 
> Dans "http://www.canardpc.com/article-120-50-developpement___creation.html" :
> "limité a enregistrement de " => "limité à enregistrement de "
> 
> ...

----------


## RedGuff

> Alors faisons les comptes :
> - un post pas du tout à la bonne place. Hors-sujet magnifique.
> - une phrase inintelligible en deuxième ligne. M'enfin, ce n'est même pas une phrase en fait.
> - deux grossières erreurs de balisage.
> - le point précédent impliquant une incapacité à se relire et/ou à éditer un message.
> 
> Tout cela est d'une ironie absolument savoureuse.
> 
> Quote for history.


 Je me suis relu, mais l'image était "limite charte".
C'est corrigé, merci à tous.

----------


## gripoil

Je sais pas si c'est le bon endroit, c'est peu être pas très fréquenté ici, mais j'veux pas me faire jeter en polluant le topic concerné.
Sur le topic des screenshots:
La page 226 pèse près de 150Mo. 150 Mo c'est énorme, pas juste pour moi, les connexions de merde sont légions dans ce pays et le resteront encore longtemps et c'est plutot scandaleux d'ailleurs.
Le problème c'est que c'est pas qu'une question de temps de chargement. Car les lignes complétement instables ça existe même sur les débits pas trop ridicules.
Chez moi le moindre téléchargement entraine systématiquement un mini blackout, même si la totalité du débit n'est pas monopolisée (même la voip se retrouve a lagger). Donc dès que je télécharge je dois prévoir, mettre des limitateurs de vitesse et tout. C'est une véritable horreur. Et oui j'ai du QoS sur mon réseau, le problème c'est que les rats qui bouffent les fils de cuivre qui me rattachent à la civilisation eux ils QoS pas.

Alors je sais pas s'il faut transférer du temps de chasse au boobs sur de la chasse aux Mega pages ou quoi. En tous cas moi j'ai abandonné le topic des screenshots pour pouvoir charger une page de gifs de temps en temps.
Vous allez m'dire que j'en fait des caisses pour voir des images de jeux et de chatons débiles, et je vous répondrai ... que j'en fait pas des caisses, parcequ'en fait je me suis adapté. Par contre j'en fait des caisses quand la réception d'un simple mail sur un smartphone fait monter mon ping à PLUSIEURS SECONDES de décalage (c'est pas une blague), mais pour le reste on s'y fait.

Donc au final... c'était juste pour rappeler aux gens qu'on est encore des tas à avoir des connexions pourraves, et c'est terriblement énervants de naviguer sur des réseaux qui ne prennent pas en compte cette réalité. Entre les sites bourrés de trucs externes, les téléchargements qui s'annulent à la moindre impression de coupure, les stream qui ne préchargent pas, les jeux qui semblent admettrent que tout l'monde a moins de 50 de ping, etc.

Du coup c'est certainement pas le meilleur endroit pour dire tout ça vu qu'il n'y a pas grand monde ici et même si le forum est totalement praticable à part certains topics où l'on sait à quoi s'attendre, au moins ce sera dit.
Et ceux qui son nés avec un cable de fibre en argent dans leur mur auront un témoignage d'un prolo de l'interweb.

----------


## Frypolar

C’est plutôt dans le topic des screenshots que tu devrais dire ça pour que les gens fassent attention à la taille des images qu’ils mettent. Après c’est aussi un topic blindé d’images donc forcément ce sera lourd et c’est aussi pour décharger les topics de manière générale que certains comme ceux des screenshots ou des gifs existent. Ceci dit, si tu vois quelqu’un qui post des images particulièrement lourdes ne te gêne pas pour lui demander de les compresser. Toi ça te fait sauter ta connexion mais même sans ce soucis particulier sans la fibre ça sature en général la ligne et rend difficile toute autre action le temps du chargement.

----------


## julian

le soucis a peut être été remonté 150000 fois, mais au cas où.. Le forum ne semble pas à l'heure  ::ninja::

----------


## Tien 12

Voit plutôt dans tes options générales du forum.

----------


## Norhil

Ola !

Une amélioration du forum que je souhaiterais personnellement, au niveau de l'embed de vidéos Youtube dans les posts.
Si on a un navigateur qui n'utilise pas Flash, et qu'un utilisateur embed une vidéo pour qu'elle soit lisible dans le post, c'est tout simplement l'enfer (Et je pèse mes mots ! Oui monsieur !) : 


On a nulle part l'URL de la vidéo afin d'aller mater ça proprement sur Youtube !
Youtube qui a depuis longtemps foutu un code d'embed HTML5 (et Flash) pour peu que les formats vidéo adéquats soient dispo derrière (le contraire semble n'être que le cas que pour les vidéos préhistoriques). 



```
<iframe class="youtube-player" type="text/html" width="640" height="385" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/9YUwQ5rkaTQ" frameborder="0">
```

Si y avait donc moyen de virer la balise "object" des 80's qui sert actuellement à embed les Youtube, et la remplacer par exemple par cette bonne grosse iframe des familles, je serai charmé et ravi, et me réabonnerai pour des siècles et des siècles, pourvu que les Grands Anciens me prètent vie.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Je crois qu'ils vont devoir se passer de ton réabonnement, vu la dernière fois où des bugs ont été corrigés...

----------


## Wedgolol

Merci à Gwenn, heureusement que l'indexateur google est passé par là, je comprenais pas vraiment pourquoi je me faisais traiter de spammeur par le board.

Donc le bug des pseudos trop courts est toujours présent (i.e. la page d'inscription signale un pseudo valide mais en fait non il est trop court).

----------


## Harest

Ahah @Norhil : Oublie, les admins n'en branlent pas une ici à ce niveau. J'ai demandé plusieurs fois qu'ils virent la balise youtube complétement merdique que certains utilisent encore au lieu d'utiliser la balise video. Ils n'ont rien fait. J'avais même dit de mettre le bon code actuel que tu citais.



> Solution alternative : Modifier le code généré par la balise Youtube pour ne pas "niquer" tous les messages l'utilisant déjà. En mettant le code d'intégration actuel qu'est l'iframe youtube en 560x315 avec l'allowfullscreen.


Un forum aussi actif, aussi laissé à l'abandon. Pas de mode wiki comme sur JoL, que dalle, c'est la lo(o)se.

----------


## t4nk

Putain, mais si t'es si doué et tes idées si fabuleuses, écrit à la rédac pour faire une candidature spontanée, un tel génie, ce serait dommage de s'en passer.

----------


## Anton

Il a raison, donc pas la peine de lui sauter à la gorge.
Tiens, on attend toujours la MAJ de http://apc.canardpc.com/ également.

Pour le mode WIKI par contre c'est du 100% code perso, faut ptête pas trop y compter. Mind en est tellement fier qu'il n'a pas partagé son code sur les sites  communautaires de hacks vBulletin, donc voilà quoi.

----------


## t4nk

> pas la peine de lui sauter à la gorge.


http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/57...=1#post7459587

 ::siffle::

----------


## Anton

Et ben ?  ::huh::  Il se répète en espérant voir sa remarque prise en compte parce que rien ne se passe sur le topic pourtant fait pour ça  ::P:

----------


## t4nk

Ce n'est plus de la simple remarque à ce niveau là.

----------


## Anton

Il doit espérer qu'à force de la remonter, sa pertinente remarque sera prise en compte  ::trollface::  
C'est comme l'APC que je viens de poster, c'est pas la première fois qu'on demande quand il sera mis à jour.

----------


## zeXav

C'est sa déception qui parle.
Il n'a pas tort pour cette histoire de balise Youtube. Ça revient régulièrement.

----------


## Harest

> Ce n'est plus de la simple remarque à ce niveau là.


Ah bon et c'est quoi alors ? Et oui je veux bien faire la modif moi-même si on me le propose. Au moins ça ira plus vite, pas trop dur  ::trollface:: .
Non mais on croit rêver sérieux.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Je ne comprends pas... J'ai des threads qui se retrouvent avec une image venue de je ne sais où :



Non, vraiment, je ne comprends pas.

----------


## Anton

Si t'as FF, fais F12, l'icone à droite flèche dans un cadre, sélectionne la tof, lis les infos. (la même avec le module Firebug).

----------


## Robix66

Ou vide ton cache (CTRL + F5).

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Ah désolé Anton, j'avais pas vu ta réponse, par contre le vidage de cache a bien marché. J'ai tout de même du mal à comprendre ce qu'il s'est passé à l'origine. Mais tant pis !
Merci Robix !

----------


## Teto

Non, c'est assez simple. Il suffit que dans ton cache une image ait le même nom (après le hachage du nom de fichier original) pour que ton navigateur ne charge pas la nouvelle et affiche l'ancienne.

----------


## Norhil

Mais... mais....



ILS L'ONT FAIT ! <3

Alors j'avoue que je sais pas si c'est nouveau, mais je le vois apparaître pour la première fois aujourd'hui (thread Star Citizen).

La syntaxe : [ YOUTUBE ] ID_VIDEO [ YOUTUBE ] (sans espaces)
ID_VIDEO étant l'id dans youtube, après le "v=" dans l'URL, dans la vidéo ci-dessus c'est WFOy4nTXFNo pour une URL complète qui est "https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFOy4nTXFNo".

----------


## Harest

Yep, Wobak m'a contacté pour le ou les différents petits problèmes qu'il y avait. Du coup la balise Youtube a été mise à jour. J'ai demandé une mise à jour de la balise video aussi puisque le code d'intégration pose soucis pour certains shitphones il me semble. J'ai vu passer le soucis ici. Et y'a aussi le https qui ne passe pas.

Et en bonus on a droit à un peu plus de messages privés, 200 pour l'heure. Potentiellement plus ultérieurement. Au final à force de gueuler ça finit par payer  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Anton

> sur un total de 200 autorisés


Hey mais c'est vrai en plus  ::o: 

 ::lol::

----------


## Norhil

Tip top, merci bien Harest !

----------


## Harest

De rien, mais c'est surtout Wobak qu'il faut remercier qui par je ne sais quelle magie a pu faire bouger un admin  ::lol:: .

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Et en bonus on a droit à un peu plus de messages privés, 200 pour l'heure. Potentiellement plus ultérieurement. Au final à force de gueuler ça finit par payer .


Mince, j'ai cru que j'étais devenu modérateur.  


*Julizn 2015.*

----------


## Koma

Hey, c'est moi ou CPC est bogoss et avec la MAJ du site on peut désormais stocker 200 MP au lieu des pauvres 50 d'avant ?  ::o:

----------


## Doniazade

> Hey, c'est moi ou CPC est bogoss et avec la MAJ du site on peut désormais stocker 200 MP au lieu des pauvres 50 d'avant ?


C'était 100 avant. Mais ouais ça a changé récemment.

----------


## Wobak

> De rien, mais c'est surtout Wobak qu'il faut remercier qui par je ne sais quelle magie a pu faire bouger un admin .


Parfois (rarement hein), ça veut dire quelque chose que le pseudo soit vert  :;):

----------


## zeXav

Ne dit-on pas, "vert couleur de l'espoir" ?
 :;):

----------


## Harest

Je ne sais pas trop la signification des couleurs j'ai l'impression que c'est pas toujours la même fonction pour la même couleur. Frypolar est vert et est "juste" CM. Alors je n'ai pas assimilé le vert à admin (si c'est ce que tu insinuais au final, ou juste modo en relation avec les admins facilement). D'autant que y'a des roses, des oranges et j'en passe.

----------


## poseidon8500

Roses : membres de la rédac ;
Oranges : modérateurs du forum ;
Rouges : administrateurs du site/forum ;
Verts : community Manager ;
Gris : bannis.

Enfin, il me semble...

----------


## TarteAuxFleurs

Les autres couleurs étant aussi des membres de la redac (ackboo LF en rouge par exemple).

----------


## Frypolar

> Les autres couleurs étant aussi des membres de la redac (ackboo LF en rouge par exemple).


C’est pas le même rouge et le rouge dont tu parles est aussi utilisé pour d’autres statuts.

----------


## moimadmax

Juste pour signaler que l'URL alternative http://forum2.x86-secret.com ne fonctionne plus.
Voilà

Bonne journée.

----------


## Robix66

ça fait quelques mois maintenant.
La nouvelle est : http://cpc.tb.cx/

----------


## moimadmax

Oups pardon je suis un peu déconnecté en ce moment  ::):

----------


## Harest

Je suis le seul à avoir des time out sur le forum en ce moment ?


```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|         213-245-60-1.rev.numericable.fr -   44 |  171 |   97 |    0 |   16 |   30 |   18 |
|     meu1rj-ge-1-1-5.200.numericable.net -    4 |  415 |  402 |    8 |   17 |   50 |   18 |
|                           172.19.129.90 -   82 |  111 |   21 |    0 |   32 |   44 |   28 |
|                      gandi.franceix.net -   65 |  131 |   47 |    0 |   30 |   41 |   34 |
|        xe1-6-5-gdist3-d.paris.gandi.net -   44 |  171 |   96 |    0 |   29 |   62 |   37 |
|                   cpc-prod.canardpc.com -    1 |  459 |  457 |   22 |   30 |   72 |   28 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR v0.92 GPL V2 by Appnor MSP - Fully Managed Hosting & Cloud Provider
```

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

> ça fait quelques mois maintenant.
> La nouvelle est : http://cpc.tb.cx/


Merci !

----------


## Grokararma

> Je suis le seul à avoir des time out sur le forum en ce moment ?
> 
> 
> ```
> |------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
> |                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
> |                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
> |------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
> |         213-245-60-1.rev.numericable.fr -   44 |  171 |   97 |    0 |   16 |   30 |   18 |
> ...


Nop, t'es pas le seul, ça coince quelques fois par jour chez moi. De l'ordre de 1-3 fois, pendant 2-15min environ.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Y avait pas un endroit pour les demandes de changement de titre ? Je voudrais mettre le titre "CPC Foot: 2014-2015 - le bon, la brute, et tompalmer" au topic suivant : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/26...013-A-new-hope

----------


## Frypolar

Ici : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/66...ant%C3%A9rieur

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Merci Frypolar !

----------


## Harest

> Nop, t'es pas le seul, ça coince quelques fois par jour chez moi. De l'ordre de 1-3 fois, pendant 2-15min environ.


Ça me rassure. Mais ça me rassure moins que se soit toujours le cas :


```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|         213-245-60-1.rev.numericable.fr -   74 |   46 |   12 |   10 |   14 |   19 |   11 |
|     meu1rj-ge-1-1-5.200.numericable.net -    6 |  148 |  140 |    0 |   15 |   33 |   20 |
|                           172.19.129.90 -   93 |   39 |    3 |    0 |   29 |   34 |   30 |
|                      gandi.franceix.net -   90 |   40 |    4 |    0 |   29 |   31 |   31 |
|        xe1-6-5-gdist3-d.paris.gandi.net -   76 |   45 |   11 |    0 |   27 |   31 |   24 |
|                   cpc-prod.canardpc.com -    0 |  180 |  180 |   21 |   28 |   76 |   31 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR v0.92 GPL V2 by Appnor MSP - Fully Managed Hosting & Cloud Provider
```

Ah et j'ai aussi eu le super message suivant tout à l'heure :



> Nous sommes désolés, le serveur est trop occupé pour le moment. Veuillez réessayer plus tard.

----------


## ducon



----------


## TheProjectHate

Yep,
Rien de très méchant, mais j'ai envoyé un MP à Lt Anderson le 16/09/2014 à 14h13 heure française, j'ai bien le MP dans mon dossier Sent Items, par contre lui ne l'a jamais reçu. Et c'est pas un souci de boîte pleine, ça m'est déjà arrivé de vouloir envoyer des MP à des canards qui avaient atteint leur quota, et j'avais un message d'erreur à l'envoi dans ce cas.
Encore une fois, rien de dramatique, mais ça vaudrait ptêtre le coup de jeter un oeil.

----------


## kilfou

Je dis ça je dis rien mais quand t'as une personne en ignore-list, tu reçois pas ses MP. :smile:

----------


## TheProjectHate

Vu qu'il me répond très souvent quand je poste sur le fofo (pas plus tard qu'hier par exemple), ça m'étonnerait que je sois dans son ignore-list. D'ailleurs, il connait le fonctionnement du forum, il me l'aurait dit si c'était le cas, mais lui non plus n'avait pas l'air de comprendre pourquoi ce MP s'est perdu en route. D'ailleurs tiens, si j'essaie d'envoyer un MP à un canard qui m'a bloqué, ça n'est pas censé me renvoyer un message d'erreur à l'envoi ?

----------


## Anonyme32145

Le mystère s'épaissit.

----------


## Anonyme210226

J'ai l'impression que le forum pédale dans la semoule (enfin, plus que d'habitude) ces derniers temps : le tableau de bord met trois plombes à se charger, les messages se postent en double, etc. Vous confirmez ?

----------


## Harest

A part les timeouts que j'ai tous les jours cf. messages ci-dessus, j'ai pas d'autres problèmes. Quand ça timeout pas, ça charge direct.

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

> J'ai l'impression que le forum pédale dans la semoule (enfin, plus que d'habitude) ces derniers temps : le tableau de bord met trois plombes à se charger, les messages se postent en double, etc. Vous confirmez ?


Essaye de naviguer avec un autre navigateur pour voir si ça fait la même chose.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Effectivement, ça ne me le fait qu'avec Firefox. Mais je vois pas trop pourquoi, j'ai pas de module ou de thème chelou installé (ghostery + AdBlock désactivé sur le fofo + CPC lurker).

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> Effectivement, ça ne me le fait qu'avec Firefox. Mais je vois pas trop pourquoi, j'ai pas de module ou de thème chelou installé (ghostery +* AdBlock désactivé sur le fofo* + CPC lurker).


Ah bah voilà, tu l'as ton problème  ::trollface:: 
Je trolle qu'à moitié en fait, il me semble qu'il y a déjà eu plusieurs soucis avec les pubs sur le forum...

----------


## Koma

J'ai des database error en cascade depuis le début de soirée sur le forum :



> Warning: file_put_contents(/d41d8cd98f00b204e9800998ecf8427e) [function.file-put-contents]: failed to open stream: Permission denied in /home/cpc/www/forums/includes/class_core.php on line 1094
> Database Error	Database error
> The database has encountered a problem.
> Please try the following:
> Load the page again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser.
> Open the forum.canardpc.com home page, then try to open another page.
> Click the Back button to try another link.
> The forum.canardpc.com forum technical staff have been notified of the error, though you may contact them if the problem persists.
> 
> We apologise for any inconvenience.


Parfois je fais des pauses de 5 minutes dedans pour attendre de refresh pour que ça revienne.

----------


## Harest

Je viens de l'avoir pour la première fois ce message de problème avec la bdd. Sinon j'ai de plus en plus fréquemment :



> Nous sommes désolés, le serveur est trop occupé pour le moment. Veuillez réessayer plus tard.


Et toujours très souvent (6/7 fois par jour), des timeouts.

----------


## Koma

J'en ai encore aujourd'hui à intervalles régulières. Et le problème se présente depuis 3-4 jours mais s'est accéléré depuis hier soir.

Alors qu'avant je l'avais que épisodiquement et rarement, comme n'importe quel site qui a des ratés de temps en temps.

----------


## Hlodwig

J'ai testé le thème pour version mobile par curiosité et je ne peut plus revenir en arrière. J'ai un message en english me disant que ce n'est pas possible dans cette version.

----------


## Frypolar

> J'ai testé le thème pour version mobile par curiosité et je ne peut plus revenir en arrière. J'ai un message en english me disant que ce n'est pas possible dans cette version.





> Tu cliques sur _Full site_ en bas puis tu choisis une skin sinon tu vas retourner sur la version mobile. C'est buggé depuis quelques années

----------


## Hlodwig

Merci  :;): 
Je n'avais pas vue qu'on pouvait le changer ici, j'étais passé par le tableau de bord.

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Le site est probablement victime d'une attaque DOS orchestrée par le Parti Chinois Communiste ( en anglais, CPC ) pour usurpation d'identité. Ou alors c'est half qu'est revenu et comme il orthographie "forum" : "phaurhaum", ça a foutu le bordel dans la BDD.

En tout cas c'est d'une lenteur incroyable pour arriver jusqu'ici.

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Et le pire c'est que tout le monde s'en fout !

Vous avez le droit de taper Gandi, c'est eux qui sont non-violent, pas vous.

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

Peut-être que c'est toi qui est infecté par quelques trojans que t'a chopé sur des sites de pingouins parce-que tu ne te protèges pas ?

 ::trollface::

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Que dalle ouais. Stoi le pingouin. Y a que CPC qui déconne si j'avais choppé des mycoses, j'en aurais partout mais là j'en ai que là. Enfin j'en avais parce que curieusement depuis que j'ai gueulé ça marche. En plus cette lenteur je l'avais chez moi, au boulot et depuis mon tel. Alors ton argument vaut pas plus que la mère de pipo. ::P:

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Bon je réitère. Le forum est lent et me renvoie parfois à une page d'erreur : "impossible de joindre le proxy". Je pense que la BDD menace de s'écrouler sur elle-même.

----------


## Frypolar

J’ai aucun soucis de mon côté  ::unsure::

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

Pareil, le forum fonctionne très bien. Tu te connectes de chez toi à chaque fois ? As-tu essayé sur une autre connexion ? Avec une autre connexion et un autre appareil ? Tu utilises quel navigateur ? Est-ce que tu as enregistré un proxy ? Tu utilises quel opérateur ? ...

Bref, vu d'ici t'a une merde de ton côté, ça serait bien que tu diagnostiques à fond.

----------


## Harest

Pour dire à quel point il fonctionne, je n'ai plus de timeouts depuis un bon moment  ::lol:: . Et je plussoie les questions posées ci-dessus. Sans précisions ça va être dur, et un message parlant de proxy y'a un truc.

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

C'était très lent tout à l'heure ( vers 17h ) et là je peux laisser ce message. Je continue de penser que ça pue et qu'il faut faire qqchose ( aka nettoyer la BDD ). Et non Ben-J ça vient pas de moi, j'ai aucun problème avec les autres sites que je fréquente, juste avec CPC, donc pour moi ça exclut un problème qui viendrait de mon PC.

----------


## Le Sanglier

Pareil, aucun soucis sur CPC.
Pas eu de timeout depuis un bail.

----------


## zeXav

Idem, c'est tout bon (Firefox).

----------


## DJCot

Pas de soucis non plus, depuis 3 PC et 3 connexions différentes.

Ek, si ça marche pour tout le monde sauf 1, ça vient du 1  ::ninja::

----------


## tompalmer

Vous savez les avertissements, sur TOUS les forums du monde, ils ont une date d'expiration. 
Sur CPC ça reste a vie, c'est un peu chiant ça prend de la place sur le tableau de bord.

----------


## DJCot

Les notifications d'avertissements tu veux dire.

T'en as tant que ça ? ça vient peut être pas du site  ::ninja::

----------


## tompalmer

My bad en fait sur vbulletin ça ne disparait jamais

----------


## Flad

Depuis quelques jours j'ai assez régulièrement le message suivant (que ce soit du taf ou de chez moi) : 

Half est de retour ?

----------


## Ragondin

So 2012 ce problème. Le fofo a trop grossit?

----------


## zeXav

Surtout les utilisateurs qui sont trop lourds après les fêtes.
Le forum est surchargé.

 :^_^:   :^_^:

----------


## keulz

C'est le départ de boulon !  ::o: 
C'était un balon d’hélium !!!

----------


## Gigax

Ouai ça m'arrive pas mal aussi le message du serveur trop occupé.

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Depuis quelques jours j'ai assez régulièrement le message suivant (que ce soit du taf ou de chez moi) : 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/25b...4b32060962.jpg
> Half est de retour ?


Pareil.

----------


## keulz

14h30 : il renaît de ses cendres.

----------


## Koma

Ce message je l'ai facilement 2 à 3 fois par mois, parfois une fois comme ça, parfois tout l'aprem.

----------


## kokolastico

:;): Alors moi je me faux fil en disant, que c'est bien beau de passer du temps à traquer les incohé-rances ( comme le fleuve breton ) jouabilistique de nos blokkks bosteurs con-tempo-rein ( j'ai toujours penser qu'ils auraient pu en faire un film ... les gens dans ma tête ) non ouais franchement sur ce point rien a dire. Vous etes et vous serez toujours mes Goldoraks a moi.( je sais que le jeux de mot sur jouabilistique et un peu djuste mais bon ct pour mettre en ex-zergs, que beaucoup de jeux a grand spectacle peuvent nous tuer a petit feu, certe... en gros les gas vous faite un metier dangereux et merci pour ça.pour moi.pour tous le monde quoi. y en a forcement un de vous qui doit ce dire que je suis un léche cul de la pire espece.).non ce n'est pas sale. en faite je vennais gueuler parce que: je trouve que c'est assez scandaleu (disait la B..euh)d'avoir un poste qui nous informe que l'on peut monnayer une encyclopédie canard pour ce cultiver grassement et que de l'acheter ce n'est pas possible. moi la franchement je me dit mais ou va le monde .j'allais au travail uniquement que pour cette raison, bien que je n'en ai pas, pour pouvoir jouire le soir rentrer, sur mon encyclopédie canard( pour cette phrase j'ai sans aucun doute mélanger deux principes  essenciels a nos existance , nous lecteurs, le sex et la lecture) car ne dictons pas que lire c'est comme porter en rêve sa vis entre ses mains. C'est pour cette raison que malgrés de facheux désagreablement désagrement intraSiths vous resterez toujours les Héros de vos vis.et de la mienne aussi.merci.bonne santé.manger pas trop gras.ps: M de LFS

---------- Post added at 01h47 ---------- Previous post was at 01h37 ----------

si vous etes fan de zombi sur un site d'on le nom m'echape totalement y a des nains de jardin zombi ça c'est un super cadeau de noel de janvier pour offrir a un proche.nous on a de la chance dans notre pays tout les fin de mois c'est noel.merci pour lui.
je passerais avec le chapeau un peu plutard.

---------- Post added at 01h50 ---------- Previous post was at 01h47 ----------

ahhhhh je suis attaché de perce

----------


## Wid

> Alors moi je me faux fil en disant, que c'est bien beau de passer du temps à traquer les incohé-rances ( comme le fleuve breton ) jouabilistique de nos blokkks bosteurs con-tempo-rein ( j'ai toujours penser qu'ils auraient pu en faire un film ... les gens dans ma tête ) non ouais franchement sur ce point rien a dire. Vous etes et vous serez toujours mes Goldoraks a moi.( je sais que le jeux de mot sur jouabilistique et un peu djuste mais bon ct pour mettre en ex-zergs, que beaucoup de jeux a grand spectacle peuvent nous tuer a petit feu, certe... en gros les gas vous faite un metier dangereux et merci pour ça.pour moi.pour tous le monde quoi. y en a forcement un de vous qui doit ce dire que je suis un léche cul de la pire espece.).non ce n'est pas sale. en faite je vennais gueuler parce que: je trouve que c'est assez scandaleu (disait la B..euh)d'avoir un poste qui nous informe que l'on peut monnayer une encyclopédie canard pour ce cultiver grassement et que de l'acheter ce n'est pas possible. moi la franchement je me dit mais ou va le monde .j'allais au travail uniquement que pour cette raison, bien que je n'en ai pas, pour pouvoir jouire le soir rentrer, sur mon encyclopédie canard( pour cette phrase j'ai sans aucun doute mélanger deux principes  essenciels a nos existance , nous lecteurs, le sex et la lecture) car ne dictons pas que lire c'est comme porter en rêve sa vis entre ses mains. C'est pour cette raison que malgrés de facheux désagreablement désagrement intraSiths vous resterez toujours les Héros de vos vis.et de la mienne aussi.merci.bonne santé.manger pas trop gras.ps: M de LFS
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01h47 ---------- Previous post was at 01h37 ----------
> 
> si vous etes fan de zombi sur un site d'on le nom m'echape totalement y a des nains de jardin zombi ça c'est un super cadeau de noel de janvier pour offrir a un proche.nous on a de la chance dans notre pays tout les fin de mois c'est noel.merci pour lui.
> je passerais avec le chapeau un peu plutard.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01h50 ---------- Previous post was at 01h47 ----------
> 
> ahhhhh je suis attaché de perce

----------


## tompalmer



----------


## ducon



----------


## Olipro

Je ne parviens plus à changer le titre d'un de mes topics.

En cliquant à coté, cela n'a aucun effet.
En éditant le premier post et en changeant l'intitulé en mode avancé, le titre reste inchangé.

J'ai essayé sur Firefox 35.0.1 et Chrome 40.0.2214.111 m

----------


## Frypolar

Quel topic ?

----------


## poseidon8500

> Je ne parviens plus à changer le titre d'un de mes topics.
> 
> En cliquant à coté, cela n'a aucun effet.
> En éditant le premier post et en changeant l'intitulé en mode avancé, le titre reste inchangé.
> 
> J'ai essayé sur Firefox 35.0.1 et Chrome 40.0.2214.111 m


http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/66...ant%C3%A9rieur

 :;):

----------


## VisualRonin

Salutations,

C'est ici qu'il faut se plaindre si un truc ne fonctionne pas correctement ?
Il se trouve que j'ai eu un souci de paiement à votre boutique.

J'avais mis une Encyclopédie du jeu vidéal dans mon caddie et j'espérai passer à la caisse sans problème MAIS ! Ma carte bleue a été refusé plusieurs fois par CIC alors que j'ai de l'argent sur mon compte. Par contre, la carte bleue de mon copain est passée.
Je suis à la banque BNP Paribas. CIC a quelque chose contre cette banque pour refuser ma carte (les salows !) ? Mon copain est à la Caisse d'épargne qui, apparemment, est appréciée par CIC. Merci à lui du coup.
J'espère recevoir mon Encyclopédie bientôt pour admirer les illustrations et me fendre la poire.

Amitiés.

PS : Où se trouve le topic de distribution de câlins et d'amour pour Pipomantis ?
Plus sérieusement, il y a un topic de présentation des membres ?

> Je copie ça au bon endroit....

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> *PS : Où se trouve le topic de distribution de câlins et d'amour pour Pipomantis ?*
> Plus sérieusement, il y a un topic de présentation des membres ?


Le fétichisme c'est sur d'autres interwebs, il faut partir maintenant vieux dégueulasse !  :tired: 
Sinon la présentation c'est par là : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/19...s-des-membres/

----------


## VisualRonin

Merci Arnold le joufflu.  ::): 

Je suis une fille, je n'ai pas le droit de faire des câlins ? Enfin bref, merci encore.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

à Pipomantis, ça reste dégueulasse tout de même, fille, garçon, ou pangolin.

----------


## VisualRonin

D'accord, je vais éviter alors.


Kappa

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Mais bienvenue quand même, sinon ! (et tu remarqueras que le topic des présentations est au final peu utilisé, c'est plus souvent la loi de la jungle, tu t'incrustes dans un truc qui t'intéresse, et roulez jeunesse)

----------


## VisualRonin

Oui, j'ai remarqué ça. Mais je me suis présentée quand même.
J'ai bien construit la chose et tout. J'ai même mis une jolie image.  ::):

----------


## Keye

Hello,

Venant juste de m'inscrire sur vos forums, j'ai remarqué que le bouton d'identification situé sur le bandeau en haut de page était très sombre, ressemblant juste à un rectangle noir :



Le truc c'est que sur la capture on peut distinguer le libellé du bouton tandis que de visu sur mon écran je ne vois que du noir.

Je voudrais donc savoir si c'est un bug de rendu (j'utilise Opera et Firefox comme navigateur Internet) ou bien que c'est normal et il faut que je règle mon moniteur ^^.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.

----------


## Nilsou

Bonjour à tous !
Petite question de curiosité. Depuis que je suis abonné au forum, une bonne dizaine d'années si je ne me trompe pas. Il y a toujours le même bug exaspérant lors du login :
Si on appuie pas sur "se souvenir de moi" on retombe immédiatement sur la page de login. 

Alors j'ai peut être raté un truc, mais maintenant je passe toujours le problème de cette manière par automatisme. 
Mais je pense à vous et je me dit que ça doit peut être faire fuir certains nouveaux inscrits ... si on ne le sait pas ça peut faire penser à un fofo totalement dysfonctionnel...

Donc je suis curieux, quand est-il de ce comportement étrange, pourquoi n'a t-il jamais été corrigé, suis-je le seul à tomber dessus via une fausse manip préalable que je ferais inconsciemment par habitude ?

----------


## ducon

Tu as peut-être refusé un cookie d’un site doublon.

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

> Bonjour à tous !
> Petite question de curiosité. Depuis que je suis abonné au forum, une bonne dizaine d'années si je ne me trompe pas. Il y a toujours le même bug exaspérant lors du login :
> Si on appuie pas sur "se souvenir de moi" on retombe immédiatement sur la page de login. 
> 
> Alors j'ai peut être raté un truc, mais maintenant je passe toujours le problème de cette manière par automatisme. 
> Mais je pense à vous et je me dit que ça doit peut être faire fuir certains nouveaux inscrits ... si on ne le sait pas ça peut faire penser à un fofo totalement dysfonctionnel...
> 
> Donc je suis curieux, quand est-il de ce comportement étrange, pourquoi n'a t-il jamais été corrigé, suis-je le seul à tomber dessus via une fausse manip préalable que je ferais inconsciemment par habitude ?


Non, la même que toi depuis le début !

----------


## Harest

_J'ai contacté @Wobak y'a +/- 2 semaines puisqu'il avait permis quelques modifications la dernière fois, mais je n'ai pas eu de réponse du coup je poste ça ici :_

Avec la transition à l'HTML5, c'est la balise "video" restée inchangée qui pose problème puisque qu'elle utilise toujours le vieux code d'intégration avec la balise html object, et passe donc uniquement par flash.

Serait-il possible que le code d'intégration mis pour la balise Youtube le soit également pour la balise vidéo ? Flash est blindé de vulnérabilités dangereuses chaque jour. Pour rappel, le code d'intégration iframe, c'est ça (celui qui est utilisé pour la balise Youtube actuellement) :


```
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/idvideo" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
```

_Les liens qui commencent par // dans le code suivent le protocole actuellement utilisé (http ou https). Bon là vu que CPC n'a pas de https c'est toujours en http._

----------


## Nilsou

> Tu as peut-être refusé un cookie d’un site doublon.


 Nop, je suis sous Firefox, en vanilla. Je n'ai rien refusé de particulier de souvenir. De plus ça fait 10 ans maintenant, donc sur plein de PC différent, sur des PC de bureau (FAC, Laboratoires etc...) sous des dizaines de systèmes d'exploitations différents, sous chrome comme sous FF. Bref, peu de chances qu'une manip aussi random en soit la cause.




> Non, la même que toi depuis le début !


Ha ben tant mieux, je ne suis pas fou. 

Après ce n'est pas grave, mais ça doit faire fuir quelques nouveaux ... étrange d'ignorer un bug aussi relou...
Pourquoi n'est-il pas traité ?

Une petite phrase : "pensez à cocher la case ci-dessous si vous revenez sur cette page" serait une idée en attendant par exemple...

----------


## Wobak

> _J'ai contacté @Wobak y'a +/- 2 semaines puisqu'il avait permis quelques modifications la dernière fois, mais je n'ai pas eu de réponse du coup je poste ça ici :_
> 
> Avec la transition à l'HTML5, c'est la balise "video" restée inchangée qui pose problème puisque qu'elle utilise toujours le vieux code d'intégration avec la balise html object, et passe donc uniquement par flash.
> 
> Serait-il possible que le code d'intégration mis pour la balise Youtube le soit également pour la balise vidéo ? Flash est blindé de vulnérabilités dangereuses chaque jour. Pour rappel, le code d'intégration iframe, c'est ça (celui qui est utilisé pour la balise Youtube actuellement) :
> 
> 
> ```
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/idvideo" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> ...


J'en ai discuté avec Doc TB...

----------


## Harest

Je n'avais pas de retour donc je ne savais pas si t'avais reçu le message, pour ça que je l'ai mis ici.
Merci d'en avoir parlé du coup  :;): , plus qu'à attendre des news.

----------


## Aral

Salut à tous
désolé si le bug est référencé, mais voici mon problème

je reçois un mail du style 




> Bonjour Aral,
> 
> Vous êtes abonné à la discussion « [Écrans] Le topic qui a la dalle » créée par Nirm. À ce titre, nous vous informons que 35 nouveaux messages sont venus enrichir cette discussion. La dernière contribution à cette discussion provient de Nirm.
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/78...qui-a-la-dalle
> 
> Voici la liste des nouveaux messages :
> ************
> 
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/78...le#post8955140
> ...


Là, tout content, je clique sur le lien 

```
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/78882-%C3%89crans-Le-topic-qui-a-la-dalle#post895514
```

Qui, systématiquement, me ramène vers le premier post du topic
Je sais que je pourrai ensuite utiliser les outils du style "premier post non lu"
Mais je considère que cest un bug que le lien du mail ne renvoie pas justement vers le message qui est cité (dans le mail)

----------


## moimadmax

Il manque le ?p= dans l'url. Donc oui c'est un bug.
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/78...40#post8955140

----------


## Flappie

Bonjour, je souhaite venir en aide à une personne qui n'est pas venue sur le forum depuis des lustres et qui ne parvient pas à récupérer son compte. Ce compte n'apparait pas dans la liste des membres, mais elle ne peut pas le créer pour autant, car il existe déjà. Elle a tenté de récupérer son mot de passe, mais impossible de le débloquer via le mot de passe trivial et l'adresse mail.

Un admin peut-il me contacter en MP s'il vous plait ?

----------


## trueoldman64

> LE bug du forum est actuellement les doubles (voire triple ou quadruple) posts.
> Cela rend les discussions lourdes à suivre surtout quand on voit que la plupart des canards sont soit des rustres qui ne veulent surtout jamais effacer leur messages soit des ignorants de la fonction d’édition.
> J'ai parfois l'impression d’être le seul à soigneusement virer mes messages en double.


oui, je comprends surtout le canard à col rouge qui lui est vraiment un soudard, un rustres, un gens foutre 
Mais que fait la garde impériale ?

----------


## Harest

> J'en ai discuté avec Doc TB...


Des nouvelles du Doc ?

----------


## ducon

Certains messages (et forumeurs) ont des dates de création et d’inscription antérieures à la date de création du forum (par exemple celui du fromage).
C’est à cause de la fusion avec X86 ?

----------


## Frypolar

Je pense que oui. D’ailleurs certains smileys ne passent plus, de même que certaines citations et on voit d’anciens pseudos comme l’ancien de TB.

----------


## Koma

Y'a des gros soucis de serveur sur le forum en ce moment...

----------


## Nelfe

> Y'a des gros soucis de serveur sur le forum en ce moment...


Yep, pas mal de "Serveurs occupés revenez plus tard blablabla". Autant en pleine journée je peux comprendre, mais là il est 5h30 du matin, 55 connectés... Je vois pas trop où est la surcharge.

----------


## kilfou

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/97...=1#post8873507

----------


## Nelfe

Dites, il m'arrive régulièrement que le clic droit ne fonctionne plus sur le forum. Et que sur le forum : si je fais un clic droit sur mes favoris, un autre site ouvert, ma barre des tâches ou n'importe où, ça fonctionne. Il n'y a que sur le forum qu'il ne veut pas. Je suis obligé de fermer le navigateur (même fermer l'onglet et le réouvrir ne fait rien), c'est assez embêtant  :tired:

----------


## roroimim

Je rapporte un bug récurent qui enfaîtes affiche ce message : "Registration denied, this forum runs an active policy of not allowing spammers. Please contact us via the "Contact Us" page link if you believe this is in error", après une tentative d'inscription. Donc en gros il dit que la protection anti-spammer est activée. J'ai cherché plus en profondeur, la fonction appelé lors de l'inscription se nomme "vbStopForumSpam"(http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showt...bStopForumSpam)

C'est un système qui énumère les mails/adresses ips/ pseudo. Il cherche vos infos sur ce site => http://www.stopforumspam.com/ . Il compare ce que vous avez entré avec sa base de données qui contient des mails/ip/pseudo de spammers. Si vous entrez une infos qui correspond à une infos d'un spammer il vous bloque l'inscription.

Cela fait 6 mois que je joue sur Conflit de canard et c'est seulement aujourd'hui que je peux m'inscrire car j'ai cherché plus en profondeur et j'ai trouvé.
Donc ce qui serait bien, c'est de modifier la fonction "vbStopForumSpam" pour qu'au lieu de vérifier seulement une info il vérifie par exemple le couple mail/pseudo ou mail/ip.

Après vous faîtes ce que vous voulez mais ce problème risque de revenir. 
Je vous remercie du temps que vous avez passé à lire et à comprendre mon message sur ce bug.

Taylor(In Game) alias roroimim(Forum).

----------


## Koma

Problèmes de serveur en pagaille cette semaine.

----------


## Dicentim

Bonjour,
En ouvrant certaines pages du forum, par exemple celle-là :
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/39...rd-%21/page334
Malwarebytes détecte un truc pas catholique :

----------


## tompalmer

Une signature ... Mais pour info MBAM ne sert a rien en protection web, tu t'en sortira mieux avec un adblocker costaud et WOT.

----------


## Akajouman

Hey ! 

Je viens râler ici mais je ne suis pas le seul (vraiment pas le seul) qui trouve le forum de plus en plus mauvais... 

Les doubles posts récurrents, les baisses de performances irritantes, les doubles posts, le forum alternatif daubé (mettre les balises <br> à la main, sérieusement ?  :ouaiouai: ), les double posts (je l'ai déjà dit ?). De plus en plus de canards pètent des câbles (métrosexuels, montres, musique, séries, dev, etc.) et j'en fait partie. 

Je veux bien croire que Doc tout seul ne peut pas faire grand chose et qu'on est sur un truc totalement gratos mais quand même... vBulletin de 2011 tout daubé, voilà quoi, faut passer à autre chose non ? Y'a pas moyen de trouver quelqu'un pour une mise en place d'un nouveau système plus rapide et plus agréable ?  ::): 

Merci cordiamicalement,

Prout.

----------


## tompalmer

Doit y'avoir pas mal de canards qui pourraient le faire gracieusement

----------


## Flad

> Hey ! 
> 
> Je viens râler ici mais je ne suis pas le seul (vraiment pas le seul) qui trouve le forum de plus en plus mauvais... 
> 
> Les doubles posts récurrents, les baisses de performances irritantes, les doubles posts, le forum alternatif daubé (mettre les balises <br> à la main, sérieusement ? ), les double posts (je l'ai déjà dit ?). De plus en plus de canards pètent des câbles (métrosexuels, montres, musique, séries, dev, etc.) et j'en fait partie. 
> 
> Je veux bien croire que Doc tout seul ne peut pas faire grand chose et qu'on est sur un truc totalement gratos mais quand même... vBulletin de 2011 tout daubé, voilà quoi, faut passer à autre chose non ? Y'a pas moyen de trouver quelqu'un pour une mise en place d'un nouveau système plus rapide et plus agréable ? 
> 
> Merci cordiamicalement,
> ...





> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/97...=1#post8873507

----------


## Nirm

> Doit y'avoir pas mal de canards qui pourraient le faire gracieusement


 Faudrait déjà qu'ils lisent le haut des pages sur lesquelles ils postent...  ::siffle:: 

Heureusement, Flad' et kilf' (c'est mimi comme appellation) veillent.

----------


## Harest

Bump.
Adobe et leurs passoires, se serait cool qu'elles dégagent du forum, encore deux récentes 0day en bonus.



> Avec la transition à l'HTML5, c'est la balise "video" restée inchangée qui pose problème puisque qu'elle utilise toujours le vieux code d'intégration avec la balise html object, et passe donc uniquement par flash.
> 
> Serait-il possible que le code d'intégration mis pour la balise Youtube le soit également pour la balise vidéo ? Flash est blindé de vulnérabilités dangereuses chaque jour. Pour rappel, le code d'intégration iframe, c'est ça (celui qui est utilisé pour la balise Youtube actuellement) :
> 
> 
> ```
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/idvideo" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> ```
> 
> _Les liens qui commencent par // dans le code suivent le protocole actuellement utilisé (http ou https). Bon là vu que CPC n'a pas de https c'est toujours en http._

----------


## haik

Juste pour signaler, depuis ce midi (on est mardi 21 Juillet), les notifications de topic par mail ne fonctionnent plus chez moi. (et oui, j'ai vérifié, elles ne sont pas dans le dossier spam  ::P:  )

----------


## Frypolar

> Juste pour signaler, depuis ce midi (on est mardi 21 Juillet), les notifications de topic par mail ne fonctionnent plus chez moi. (et oui, j'ai vérifié, elles ne sont pas dans le dossier spam  )


Je pense que c’est lié à ceci : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/99...ention-travaux

----------


## haik

Oh cool, j'avais raté la news! Merci!

----------


## eKaps

Yep, idem pour les mps au cas où  :;):

----------


## Tynril

Re-post de Twitter  ::P: 

La liste des gens connectés sur le forum est remplacée par "Array":


Et la favicon était celle de vBulletin pendant un moment, mais là c'est bon on dirait !

----------


## Harest

Ah, une balise vidéo propre  ::lol:: , et en bonus le https passe maintenant.

@Tynril : Un petit bug de transition  ::P: . Ce sera réglé dans les jours à venir j'imagine comme d'autres potentiels.

----------


## Valentitix

_Pour les bug du "nouveau forum"_  :;):

----------

